# ¿Qué lecciones os ha dado la vida que sean importantes?



## bladu (25 May 2010)

Buenas....

Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.

Es por ello que os hago la siguiente pregunta:
¿Qué lecciones os ha dado la vida que sean importantes?

Personalmente:
- Que hay dejar el orgullo a un lado.
- Que salvo la familia, (y a veces ni eso), nadie se sacrifica verdaderamente por nadie.
-Que los amigos vienen y van.
- Que las cosas que realmente merecen la pena en la vida, son gratis.
- Que mucha gente confunde ser buena persona con ser tonto.


Saludos


----------



## Pesado (25 May 2010)

Aún soy joven, 27 años, pero hasta ahora:

- Que en el mundo tan cambiante que vivimos, no merece la pena hacer planes a largo plazo.
- Que hay que disfrutar el día a día (Carpe Diem)
- Que la gente es mucho más egoísta de lo que aparenta ser
- Que la gente, por lo general, es bastante hipócrita
- Que la felicidad de los bienes materiales es, en su mayor parte, temporal
- Que hay que desconfiar y saber leer entre líneas, tanto con conocidos como con desconocidos
- Que los políticos SIEMPRE miran por sus intereses, y que el pueblo es lo último

...de momento, no se me ocurren más...


----------



## DisfraZ (25 May 2010)

Que la libertad no te la regalan , te la ganas

Que con tus derechos pasa lo mismo.


Y que desgraciadamente estamos a punto de sufrir una pérdida de derechos brutal , que entes antidemocráticos nos están atacando duramente llevando de la mano a nuestros lideres (y no al revés) , y que este ataque tiene como objetivo la perdida de lo arriba mencionado.

Si no luchas , serás un esclavo más . Si ellos luchan por su clase , y tu solo por ti , te ganarán .


----------



## Cygnus Saint (25 May 2010)

La más importante: que polvo no echado es polvo perdido.

A la guardería y tal.


----------



## bladu (25 May 2010)

Pesado dijo:


> Aún soy joven, 27 años, pero hasta ahora:
> 
> - Que en el mundo tan cambiante que vivimos, no merece la pena hacer planes a largo plazo.
> - Que hay que disfrutar el día a día (Carpe Diem)
> ...



Me quedo tambien con las tuyas.


----------



## Bactiman (25 May 2010)

Que los hilos chorras no se abren en el principal,

Papelera o guardería grácias.

Saludos,


----------



## ( | )_euribor===>( O ) (25 May 2010)

..................


----------



## NetiZen (25 May 2010)

Primero aprendes como reírte de ti mismo
y te será fácil descojonarte de todo

Porque si tú
si te tomas la vida en serio, estás perdido
Pásalo bien pa’ cuatro días que vivimos,
pasa de todo y tómatelo a cachondeo


----------



## bladu (25 May 2010)

Bactiman dijo:


> Que los hilos chorras no se abren en el principal,
> 
> Papelera o guardería grácias.
> 
> Saludos,



Si no te interesa, no entres.

saludos


----------



## alimon (25 May 2010)

-Que la lealtad hacía otras personas y ellas contigo es lo más importante.
-Que cuando algo sale mal lo que hay que hacer es aprender y volverlo a intentar.
-Que,salvo un círculo muy reducido que son leales, el resto del mundo es egoista por naturaleza, y como tal deben ser tratados.
-Que lo importante de la vida es gratis....siempre que puedas pagarlo.
-Que la gente cree tener muchos derechos, pero ninguna obligación.
-Que la soledad en pequeñas dosis es muy buena, pero en cazos grandes es muy mala.
-Que la mayoría de la gente es, por lo general, carente de ambición en absoluto, vaga y acomododa y que no ven más alla que lo que tienen inmediatamente delante.
-Que hay que disfrutar cada día.....para asegurarse de que puedas disfrutar del siguiente.
-Que el conocimiento (y no la inteligencia ni el estudio) es el mayor de los poderes.
-Que la gente por lo general es facilmente manipulable, y dirigible, incluyendome a mi mismo.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He aprendido bastantes cosas estos años......


----------



## ferengi (25 May 2010)

Lo que he aprendido.

Eso de que el dinero no da la fecilidad es una tonteria.
La gente va a lo suyo.
El orgullo de la gente es tan grande, que preferien perder cosas antes que ceder en tus peticiones.
las aparencias importan.
la gente va a los facil.

y creo que me dejo algunas lecciones


----------



## Nothing (25 May 2010)

Que todo es una mierda.


----------



## SHARKHAN (25 May 2010)

1.- No prestes dinero a nadie, ni a tu mejor amigo/a.

2.- Los amigos de verdad raramente se encuentran.

3.- Todo es pura hipocresía y envidia. La hierba siempre se ve más verde desde el otro lado de la cerca, aunque esté podrida.


----------



## El_Consul (25 May 2010)

Pesado dijo:


> Aún soy joven, 27 años, pero hasta ahora:
> 
> - Que en el mundo tan cambiante que vivimos, no merece la pena hacer planes a largo plazo.
> - Que hay que disfrutar el día a día (Carpe Diem)
> ...



Esas y añado que el KARMA es muy cabrón.


----------



## FumandoEsperoLaCasa (25 May 2010)

Esto:

T_D_S P_T_S


PD: Papelera o guarderia


----------



## todoayen (25 May 2010)

Que internet es un robatiempo como la televisión.

Que siempre que navegas llevas matrícula como si fueras en coche y se te puede identificar y,por tanto,clasificar según el perfil de sitios que frecuentas y las opiniones que viertes.

Que gratuitamente ayudamos a fabricar una gran base de datos para usos especulativos,militares y vaya usted a saber qué más.

Que si no fuera por todo esto,ni el correo electrónico sería gratis ni regalarían los móviles con el contrato.

Y todavía hay gente que cree que internet no es matrix.


----------



## dabuti (25 May 2010)

Que hay que ser cigarras y dilapidar la pasta.
Ser hormiga es de gilipollas.

Por desgracia, será la lección para mis hijos.


----------



## Tonyina (25 May 2010)

Que la porra manda.


----------



## olympus1 (25 May 2010)

*dinero propio*

*
Me ha enseñado y siempre lo he tenido claro a gastar de mi dinero , no pedir nunca dinero prestado.
España sería ahora otro pais con esa filosofía.
Hipotecar el futuro es una modalidad de suicidio.*


----------



## AlfaCaido (25 May 2010)

Ni tocarme los cojones ni dejar que me los toquen

Saludos.


----------



## eleztrico (25 May 2010)

1- Que los pisos pueden bajar.

2- Internet es Matrix pero que puedes jugar al mismo juego que los amos del cotarro: saturarlos de información contradictoria en vez de no participar.

4- Tu tarjeta de crédito da información más interesante de ti que internet a no ser que seas un terrorista.

3- Haz lo que yo digo y no lo que yo hago (o era al revés)


----------



## jelou (25 May 2010)

Que el mundo está lleno de tontos, fíjate que hasta en este hilo aparecen para decir gilipolleces y pedir papelera cuando son ellos y sus patéticas aportaciones lo que sobra.

: No te fies de nadie más que de ti mismo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 May 2010)

A mentir cuando les decía "Tranquila, yo te aviso".


----------



## mac1929 (25 May 2010)

Pesado dijo:


> - Que hay que disfrutar el día a día (Carpe Diem)



Fijate que yo a lo que más miedo le he cogido con los años es a esta frase. Quizá no le quieres dar el matiz que yo creo ver pero eso de disfruta la vida ahora me suena a porqueyolovalgo.

La mayor lección que he aprendido es que la vida no se ve igual hacia adelante que hacia atrás. Más bien diría que lo que uno ve desde cada lado es radicalmente distinto.

He visto parejas fantásticas, guapo él guapa ella que no funcionaron porque no había unos principios compartidos de fondo. He visto quienes con 16 años ganaban lo que para mí era una fortuna y ahora resulta que no ganaban tanto y además están hasta los huevos de trabajar como animales de carga. He visto quienes proyectaron una vida basada en intenciones y están atrapados en deudas de por vida. 

En general y por resumir, he visto muchas vidas jodidas por decisiones erroneas. Decisiones que no tomé, quizá por que no quise o por que no pude pero ciertamente me parecían ideas realmente buenas y ahora con retrospectiva lo veo todo muy claro.

Y aparte de eso, creo que lo unico que relamente persiste es la familia (imagino que por alguna recondita predisposición genética) y es algo que hay que cuidar con esmero. Por eso ahora que estoy en la edad creo que los que deciden vivir la vida y no tener una nutrida prole se darán cuenta en unos años que se habían equivocado. Esto sinceramente no lo se porque como digo las cosas se ven muy distintas en el momento y con retrospectiva.


----------



## trichetin (25 May 2010)

Que el sentido común no tiene precio.


----------



## Lorca83 (25 May 2010)

que por dinero la gente hace lo que sea, repito, LO QUE SEA

que o luchas siempre por todo, o te comen vivo

que los amigos no existen, solo existe el intereres y los favores

y alguna mas


----------



## todoayen (25 May 2010)

No te preocupes,yo puedo ser tu amigo.......




















...por un módico precio,pero que corra el aire ¿eh?


----------



## traficante (25 May 2010)

Que siempre hay que llevar una toalla con uno.

Que el miedo ayuda pero el pánico atenaza.

Que todo el mundo miente.


----------



## D-Fens (25 May 2010)

Que este hilo no sirve de gran cosa (aunque tiene buenas intenciones) porque NADIE APRENDE EN CABEZA AJENA. Quiero decir que, por mucho que lo leamos y nos parezca muy sensato y asintamos con la cabeza, estas "lecciones de la vida" no se aprenden hasta que las vives en primera persona.


----------



## Boby (25 May 2010)




----------



## Zeed (25 May 2010)

Vaya, que hilo mas interesante!!

mi granito de arena, 



- QUE HABRAN PERSONAS QUE SIN LLEVAR TU SANGRE HARAN MAS POR TI QUE CUALQUIER HERMANO TUYO.


- QUE COMO DECIA XEKSPIR, LOS RECURSOS QUE BUSCAMOS ESTAN EN NUESTRAS MANOS.


- QUE LAS COSAS IMPORTANTES DE LA VIDA, NO ESTAN A A SIMPLE VISTA.


-NOSOTROS SOMOS LOS UNICOS DUEÑOS DE NUESTROS DESTINOS.

y por ultimo,


- QUE EL SER HUMANO SOBREVIVIÓ GRACIAS A LA INTUICION MILES Y MILES DE AÑOS, AHORA CON EL USO DE LA RAZON ESTAMOS AL BORDE DEL PRECIPICIO COMO SOCIEDAD Y COMO ESPECIE. HAZ CASO A TU INTUICION Y NO TE FIES!


----------



## Antonio Banderas (25 May 2010)

-Las apariencias engañan.
-La gente juzga sin conocer a la persona, por eso de que la primera impresion es la que cuenta.
-TDS PTS, o casi todas
-Que esta vida es mas dificil de vivir de lo que yo pensaba cuando era niño.
-Que la felicidad absoluta no existe, solo son pequeños momentos de la vida en los que algo te hace sentir feliz.
-Los amigos, contados con los dedos de una mano
-Lo mas importante es la familia, es la unica que esta ahi cuando realmente mas la necesitas.
-El ser humano es egoista e hipocrita por naturaleza.

Se que me dejo muchas cosas pero bueno.


----------



## Enterao (25 May 2010)

- que hay que conocer a las personas y no dejarte liar por hijos de puta y cuidar a los buenos.

- que hay que tener mas ojos que una espuerta de peces.

- que este pais es caso aparte y aqui no triunfa el mas listo sino el mas enchufao.

- que la vida no es como en las peliculas .

- que todo son mentiras .

- que hay que aprovechar lo que hay no fantasear con lo que podria ser .( en especial con las mujeres)

- que no aprecias lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (25 May 2010)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> A mentir cuando les decía "Tranquila, yo te aviso".



:XX::XX::XX: Que salao!! Y siempre pican


----------



## Gort (25 May 2010)

Que la vida es sueño...


----------



## Lexuss (25 May 2010)

Que nunca debes fiarte de un animal que sangra durante tres dias seguidos pero no muere


----------



## Asturiano (25 May 2010)

Que los pisos nunca bajan.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (25 May 2010)

Que todas put**


----------



## PAZAIR (25 May 2010)

No te fies ni de tu padre


----------



## Oneroso_despota (25 May 2010)

Que no es más rico quien más tiene sino el que menos necesita.

Mi padre me repetia una y otra vez
Ahora me doy cuenta que sin deudas, con salud y disfrutando el dia a dia con las pequeñas pero importantes cosas de mi familia, soy más rico que los cabrones que me insistian compra ahora o te arrepentirás toda tu vida.
Que se jodan HDLGP


----------



## traficante (25 May 2010)

Que no hay nada sagrado ni intocable, siempre te puedes reir de ello (y bien recomendable que es)


----------



## velver (25 May 2010)

ke a partir de cierta eadad(+ de 20/25 años) si no tienes algo que le interese de alguna forma a una mujer(vease estudios,posicion social, posesiones,etc), aunque seas dios pasarán de tí.
Que hay mucho cornudo que no lo sabe.(normalmente pagatocho buenapersona )y que no se lo merece.:no:
Que las unicas relaciones estables que conozco se basan en que ella depende economicamente de él y ello me da que pensar bastante (si el depende de ella le pegará una patada y a la calle cuando se supone que somos iguales...).ienso:
No te fies de la gente que parece de puta madre de primeras.
Guíate solo de los consejos de tu madre y nunca de tu novia.(si haces lo contrario estarás perdido,serás un esclavo más).
Cuando veas que todo el mundo haga una cosa determinada haz lo contrario (ejemplo todo el mundo se fué por la construcción y el que hizo otra cosa ahora su futuro es mas prometedor),es lo mismo que comprar acciones todo el mundo quiere vender y cuando todo el mundo quiere comprar pues vender. si haces lo contrario a todo el mundo triunfarás  lo ismo en bolsa como en la vida.o


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (25 May 2010)

Sobre todo:

LA IGNORANCIA ES EL SECRETO DE LA FELICIDAD


----------



## zpwn3d (25 May 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Personalmente:
> - Que hay dejar el orgullo a un lado.
> - Que salvo la familia, (y a veces ni eso), nadie se sacrifica verdaderamente por nadie.
> -Que los amigos vienen y van.
> ...



1-Cierto.
2-Ciertísimo. Con los dedos de una mano y te sobran dedos...
3-Son conocidos, amigos reales como muy mucho uno puedes tener. Te consideran amigo cuando se aprovechan de ti. Cuando tu pides un favor salen corriendo. 
4-El problema es que sin dinero no se puede vivir en este asco de sociedad que hemos creado nosotros y nuestros antepasados.
5-Lo has clavado. De las buenas personas se aprovechan.

En mi opinión la vida debe consistir en saber identificar lo bueno e intentar apartarse de lo malo y perjudicial. Esto último es lo más difícil, sin duda.


----------



## Orgelmeister (25 May 2010)

Que todo foro tiene su decadencia y a éste le ha llegado el momento.


----------



## pharruquito_borrado (25 May 2010)

Sobre todo:

LA IGNORANCIA ES EL SECRETO DE LA INFELICIDAD


----------



## bertok (25 May 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Thanks al canto


----------



## bladu (25 May 2010)

pharruquito dijo:


> Sobre todo:
> 
> LA IGNORANCIA ES EL SECRETO DE LA INFELICIDAD




Ciertisimo, los mas tontos son los mas felices.


----------



## Pinchador (25 May 2010)

Que ningún charlatán de ningún partido, ningún líder religioso, sindicalista, equipo de fútbol, empresaurio, economista, dictadorzuelo o ideólogo de cualquier doctrina (incluidos los teóricos y fanboys que visitan burbuja.info), cantante o artista de medio pelo, ningún mesías va a arreglar nada. Y se me olvidan ahora muchas otras "profesiones" que van de gurús prometiéndonos una vida mejor, porque ellos son así, tan desinteresados y en busca de la verdad, notejode.
He aprendido que sólo hay individuos, de todos los tipos en todas partes (no conozco todo el mundo, pero en unos cuantos sitios sí que he estado), que las generalizaciones suelen reflejar complejos personales y pocos cojones para vérnoslas directamente con la persona con nombre y apellido que nos está puteando.
He aprendido hace algún tiempo que discutir y cambiar impresiones/opiniones es interesante, pero que después de tres o cuatro rounds se vuelve repetitivo, convirtiéndose en un diálogo de besugos aburrido o en un intercambio de insultos. Tras las exposiciones básicas y unas pocas puntualizaciones, es mejor pasar.

Edito, que se me olvidaba, muy importante: he aprendido que no vale la pena cipotecarse. 
Saludos a casi todos.


----------



## picor (25 May 2010)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Que todo foro tiene su decadencia y a éste le ha llegado el momento.



De hecho ya le ha llegado hace semanas. Una lástima, porque ahora empieza lo _bueno_


Y que el tiempo es la única cosa que jamás se puede recuperar.


----------



## Pinchador (26 May 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Personalmente:
> - Que hay dejar el orgullo a un lado.
> ...



Como veo que han comentado estos puntos, pues ahí va también mi opinión (como los culos, ya se sabe).

1) Sí, es muy saludable.
2) No sé, tanto dentro como fuera de mi familia he encontrado gente que se sacrifica por los demás y otros que son auténticos chupópteros.
3) Excepto alguno que ha muerto, mis demás amigos siguen ahí.
4) Totalmente cierto.
5) Obvio.


----------



## NetiZen (26 May 2010)

traficante dijo:


> Que siempre hay que llevar una toalla con uno.
> 
> Que el miedo ayuda pero el pánico atenaza.



Mi colección de toallas:


----------



## agropisra (26 May 2010)

mac1929 dijo:


> Fijate que yo a lo que más miedo le he cogido con los años es a esta frase. Quizá no le quieres dar el matiz que yo creo ver pero eso de disfruta la vida ahora me suena a porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> La mayor lección que he aprendido es que la vida no se ve igual hacia adelante que hacia atrás. Más bien diría que lo que uno ve desde cada lado es radicalmente distinto.
> 
> ...




Esto se podría resumir en: sólo sé que no sé nada.


¿Te arrepientes mucho de no haber tenido hijos?


----------



## agropisra (26 May 2010)

velver dijo:


> ke a partir de cierta eadad(+ de 20/25 años) si no tienes algo que le interese de alguna forma a una mujer(vease estudios,posicion social, posesiones,etc), aunque seas dios pasarán de tí.
> Que hay mucho cornudo que no lo sabe.(normalmente pagatocho buenapersona )y que no se lo merece.:no:
> Que las unicas relaciones estables que conozco se basan en que ella depende economicamente de él y ello me da que pensar bastante (si el depende de ella le pegará una patada y a la calle cuando se supone que somos iguales...).ienso:
> *No te fies de la gente que parece de puta madre de primeras.*
> ...



La de negrita la suscribo totalmente. :Aplauso:

Malas experiencias con las tías, ¿eh?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 May 2010)

Que, como el creador del hilo, aquí todo el mundo va a su bola, menos yo, que voy a la mía.


----------



## jorge (26 May 2010)

En carne ajena gracias a Dios: Que no se avala ni pa una bici.::


----------



## jdblazquez (26 May 2010)

No hay que fiarse de alguien desconocido que te ofrece el oro y el moro a cambio de nada. Me suena a lo de los bancos y pepitos.


----------



## firefly (26 May 2010)

· Que no se trata de justicia. No esperes lo que "mereces"
· Que algo no se haya hecho antes no significa que no se pueda hacer (los demás pueden estar equivocados)
· No hay que reinventar la rueda (los demás saben mucho)
· Las dos directrices anteriores no se contradicen (los demás, sabiendo mucho, pueden estar equivocados)
· Lo más importante, no hagas concesiones a la dignidad personal, ni pises ni dejes que te pisen


----------



## tarrito (26 May 2010)

no mezclar laxantes y somníferos antes de irse a dormir = *FAIL*


----------



## pharruquito_borrado (26 May 2010)

No pretendas nunca justificarte ni dialogar con quien pretende exclavizarte con eufemismos. 

Di simplemente: No, gracias


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (26 May 2010)

que los pisos nunca bajan.


----------



## Maradono (26 May 2010)

-Que el sentido de la vida es follar, para los hombres, y tener hijos, para las mujeres.
-Que la automatización hará posible el todo gratis.
-Que no hay que mezclar diversos alcoholes en una noche.
-Que los amigos se van perdiendo si no les llamas.
-Que no hay que seguir en un trabajo que odias.
-Que las mujeres se enfadan cuando les va a venir la regla (bueno seguro que esta ya la sabíais).
-Que los tontos suelen ser malos, y los inteligentes buenos.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 May 2010)

El_Consul dijo:


> Esas y añado que el KARMA es muy cabrón.



El karma no existe. Los mayores hijos de puta suelen salvarse.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (26 May 2010)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> El_Consul dijo:
> 
> 
> > Esas y añado que el KARMA es muy cabrón.
> ...



Supongo que por eso dice que es cabrón...no que es justo. :XX:


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 May 2010)

1. Estudiar es importante.
2. Cuando necesitas algo de tus amigos, no tiene por qué ser material, sabes de verdad cuáles lo son.
3. Que tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas.
4. Cuida a tu familia, es lo más importante que hay. Pasa todo el tiempo posible con ella.
5. El director del banco NO es tu amigo. Si puede engañarte lo hará. Su sueldo depende de ello.
6. No hay que tener vergüenza de nada. Cuando sales a la calle o comes o te comen.


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 May 2010)

Que la mayoría de la gente no sabe escribir la palabra "esclavizar" y ponen "exclavizar" en su lugar


----------



## Lorca83 (26 May 2010)

-Que por mucho que estudies, no te garantiza nada, nisiquiera un buen trabajo a largo plazo salvo si te metes a funci

-Que o emprendes tu propio negocio y te funciona bien, o estaras de mierda hasta el cuello toda tu puta vida


----------



## Econauta_borrado (26 May 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Usa protector solar[/YOUTUBE]


Que el dinero no es lo más importante, lo mejor es no tener deudas.


----------



## Vae Victis (26 May 2010)

No te fies de ni de tu madre. El dios de la creación eres tú. Salvo que veas otros superiores, y si eres español, tendrás un cojón de dioses. Los ROMANOS
Busca. Apredende lo que necistas saber en cada momento.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 May 2010)

Valórate a ti mismo.


----------



## Legio_VII (26 May 2010)

La letra con sangre entra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Descripción del cuadro [editar]

En esta obra Goya realiza una crítica al sistema educativo de su época mostrando una pequeña escuela en la que el maestro aparece sentado a la izquierda con un perro a sus pies mientras azota a un alumno con las nalgas al aire e inclinado para recibir el castigo. A la derecha se distinguen otros dos alumnos que acaban de recibir el castigo mientas otros se enfrascan en su tareas


----------



## Neo2007 (26 May 2010)

- Que la vida no es calculable
- A ser un buen perdedor y saber recomenzar de cero
- Que la gente no ve mas alla de 2 cm delante de sus narices y la mayoria son unos HDP egoistas y narcisistas
- Aprender a decir: "DIOS MIO, POR FAVOR, QUE ME QUEDE COMO ESTOY"
- T_D_S P_T_S


----------



## pollo (26 May 2010)

Lorca83 dijo:


> que los amigos no existen, solo existe el intereres y los favores



Proyección psicológica pura.

Gente como tú ni con una pértiga.


----------



## pollo (26 May 2010)

Legio_VII dijo:


> La letra con sangre entra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así nos va aquí y así les va a otros en otros sitios.


----------



## PASEANTE (26 May 2010)

Desde mi punto de vista la única lección que tengo clara (porque todas las demas cambian en función del entorno y lo que hoy te parece muy cierto mañana no lo es ) es que lo mejor que puedes hacer es invertir en ti mismo, quiero decir que todo lo material puede que desaparezca como por arte de magia, y que donde mejor puedes invertir tu dinero es en tu propia existencia a traves de la formación para no ser un palurdo y un pelele, enriquecerte con experiencias y disfrutar lo que puedas de buena compañía, amigos, familia, etc, eso es algo que nunca perderás y que siempre llevarás contigo, todo lo demás, casa, piso, coche, etc, tan pronto como ha venido, se puede ir.

Es obvio que un capital y cierta liquidez es necesaria para poder vivir en este planeta (perroflautas a parte) pero creo que no se debe confundir tener un Audi y una casa de 3 habitaciones con ser feliz, es algo muy distinto

Ah, y ¡follar mucho! si la gente follara más habría la mitad de problemas en este puto mundo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## DesdeVLC (26 May 2010)

Que "Chupa chupa que te aviso" es un gran invento


----------



## rem777 (26 May 2010)

- Ni Dios puede cambiar el pasado.

- Todo se acaba (incluso este post).


----------



## vider (26 May 2010)

Me he fijado que cuando llega la hora de la verdad, la hora en que morir es cuestión de dias o meses, "todo" el mundo dice, (se lo he oido a varias personas absolutamente diferentes en todo),

"Ojala hubiera dedicado mas tiempo a disfrutar de los mios",

Nunca he oido, "joder, lo que daría por seguir usando mi ferrari, o por pasear con mi yate por marbella...."


----------



## rem777 (26 May 2010)

- Mejor solo que mal acompañado

y

- Mejor bien acompañado que solo.


----------



## Dubois. (26 May 2010)

Que no hay que esperar nada de nadie, y hay que ser con los demás como nos gustaría que fueran con nosotros mismos.


----------



## kalapa (26 May 2010)

Mis conclusiones.
- Hacer bien lo que nos gusta. Mejoraremos y acabaremos disfrutando de ello.
- Hacer mal no que no nos gusta. Así nos lo quitamos de encima.
- Acompañarse de gente inteligente.
- A los tontos, darles la razón y mantenerlos lejos.
- A los jefes, darles la razón y mantenerlos lejos.
- El dinero es un medio de intercambio, no un fin.
- No debas nada a nadie y menos a un banco.
- No estresarse por el trabajo nunca, no merece la pena.
- El trabajo es un intercambio, yo vengo x horas para hacer lo que se, tu me pagas, sacabó.
- Esfuerzos adicionales en el curro = FAIL.
- Disfrutar de la gente que te rodea a tope.
- Apartar a los hijos de puta de tu lado a toda costa.
- Conocer al enemigo mejor que a tu amigo.
- Darse prisa en poner tags en burbuja, que luego no quedan.
- Bic naranja escribe fino y mal, y bic cristal de tinta azul escribe de puta madre.
- Mejor Bob Esponja que CNN o canal 24 horas.
- Sex and Drugs and Rock n roll, el resto son mariconadas.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (26 May 2010)

Yo llevo mi vida acorde con un proverbio chino (?)

"Si un problema no tiene solución ¿por qué preocuparse? y si la tiene ¿por qué preocuparse?". Es decir, que me toma la vida como un puto juego.

p.d. y que no hay nada mejor que una tabla y una buena ola.


----------



## Lexuss (26 May 2010)

Que en octubre todos moriremos, cientos y cientos de veces


----------



## Pinchador (26 May 2010)

kalapa dijo:


> - A los tontos, darles la razón y mantenerlos lejos.
> - A los jefes, darles la razón y mantenerlos lejos.



¡Muy cierto! Dos puntos fundamentales para alcanzar la felicidad (y no te estoy dando la razón porque te considere dentro de esas dos categorías).


----------



## datum (26 May 2010)

Personalmente este pensamiento me a ayudado mucho

Hacer lo contrario que ves hacer a la *mayoría* de la gente


----------



## Nopleravet (26 May 2010)

- Que mucha gente vive su vida bajo los parametros de un "Carpe Diem" mal entendido. Lo entienden como "Haz el mongo todo lo que puedas y despreocupate por lo que venga".

- Que la mayor parte de las personas en este mundo son hienas y buitres.

- Es peligroso subestimar a alguien, pero mas aun sobreestimarlo.

- El camino hasta que uno consigue convertirse en protagonista de su propia vida es arduo y dificil, y la mayor parte de la gente no consigue atravesarlo, y viven constantemente arrastrados por la marea de las circunstancias.

- Darle sentido a tu vida puede ser dificil, pero permitir que otro lo haga por ti, es sumamente irresponsable y peligroso.
.


----------



## FrayCuervo (26 May 2010)

Que como tardes un poco en postear en un hilo apareces en la página 6 y no te lee ni Dios.


----------



## verti (26 May 2010)

Que TDSPTS aunque las putas son las menos putas(al menos van de cara).
Que nada vale nada.
Que nadie es de nadie.


----------



## meanboy (26 May 2010)

No montes nunca un negocio con familiares.

La familia bién, para un ratito.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (26 May 2010)

vider dijo:


> Me he fijado que cuando llega la hora de la verdad, la hora en que morir es cuestión de dias o meses, "todo" el mundo dice, (se lo he oido a varias personas absolutamente diferentes en todo),
> 
> "Ojala hubiera dedicado mas tiempo a disfrutar de los mios",
> 
> Nunca he oido, "joder, lo que daría por seguir usando mi ferrari, o por pasear con mi yate por marbella...."



¿Y qué tal pasear a los tuyos en el yate? :fiufiu:


----------



## NewDeal (26 May 2010)

Como veo que muchas de las lecciones van sobre amistad.....

*Ponemos muy pronto la etiqueta de "amigo", y nos pasamos el resto del tiempo cuestionando esa amistad: -"por que actúa así? -por que ha dicho eso?"...pero seguidamente terminas por quitarte el mal rollo de la cabeza diciéndote a ti mismo: "Enga coño!...pasa que es tu amigo!!"*

Ahhh q si?....


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 May 2010)

NewDeal dijo:


> Como veo que muchas de las lecciones van sobre amistad.....
> 
> *Ponemos muy pronto la etiqueta de "amigo", y nos pasamos el resto del tiempo cuestionando esa amistad: -"por que actúa así? -por que ha dicho eso?"...pero seguidamente terminas por quitarte el mal rollo de la cabeza diciéndote a ti mismo: "Enga coño!...pasa que es tu amigo!!"*
> 
> Ahhh q si?....



Eso pasa las primeras veces. Cuando te han hecho muchas, les mandas a tomar viento.


----------



## bambum (26 May 2010)

firefly dijo:


> · Que no se trata de justicia. No esperes lo que "mereces"
> · Que algo no se haya hecho antes no significa que no se pueda hacer (los demás pueden estar equivocados)
> · No hay que reinventar la rueda (los demás saben mucho)
> · Las dos directrices anteriores no se contradicen (los demás, sabiendo mucho, pueden estar equivocados)
> · Lo más importante, no hagas concesiones a la dignidad personal, ni pises ni dejes que te pisen



Coincido :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## JOF (26 May 2010)

- Que el dinero no lo regala nadie.
- Que somos mas vulnerables de lo que parecemos o nos creemos.


----------



## caraculo (26 May 2010)

El dinero, ni se tiene ni se enseña


----------



## elfo-oscuro (26 May 2010)

al principio era soldado en la empresa, ahora soy mercenario.


----------



## butricio (26 May 2010)

Evolución del refranero español


El que se propone una cosa la consigue>el que no pueda que se joda>despues de un mal dia viene uno mejor>nunca te fies de nadie>la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde>no todo en la vida es el dinero>no es mas rico quien mas tiene sino quien menos necesita>.........coming soon ::.


----------



## secuestrado (26 May 2010)

De la vida no se, pero de este foro he aprendido que nadie va a mover un dedo para defender lo suyo ni a los suyos, ni ante la injusticia del capitalismo, ni ante el yugo que la élite económica y política nos quiere imponer, ni ante nada y que es mejor huir "al monte". Y este es el motivo por el que nadie ha dicho ni hecho nada en mas de 2 años de crisis....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2010)

Tres cosas que te pueden meter en líos irreversibles: Manéjalas siempre con un gran, gran respeto y pensando siempre en las consecuencias: Un arma de fuego, cualquier vehículo a motor y tu pol*a. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 recetas básicas para andar por el mundo:

* Nunca hagas algo sólo porque los demás lo hacen. 

* No creas que algo es cierto sólo porque los demás lo creen.

* Tu vida es tuya, y tú has de mirar la vida con tus ojos y pensar con tu cerebro a la hora de decidir.

(No seguir estas 3 recetas elementales me ha costado muchísimos años de esfuerzos baldíos).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mejor solo que mal acompañado.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quien no puede disfrutar una tarde de domingo leyendo un buen libro no sabe qué es la vida de un Ser Humano completo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ayn Rand puede cambiar tu vida.


----------



## aketxa (26 May 2010)

- Que la energia no se crea ni se destruye se transforma


----------



## Pesado (26 May 2010)

mac1929 dijo:


> Fijate que yo a lo que más miedo le he cogido con los años es a esta frase. Quizá no le quieres dar el matiz que yo creo ver pero eso de disfruta la vida ahora me suena a porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> La mayor lección que he aprendido es que la vida no se ve igual hacia adelante que hacia atrás. Más bien diría que lo que uno ve desde cada lado es radicalmente distinto.
> 
> ...



Precisamente, eso es lo que pretendía decir que hay que evitar.

No hay que hacerse demasiadas ilusiones ni planes a largo plazo. Hay que ir pasito a pasito, y lo que venga, pues vendrá. El mundo es muy complejo y cualquier mínimo factor, queno depende de tí, y queno puedes controlar, puede echar al traste tus planes.

Como decía alguien de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme:
"la vida son las cosas que pasan mientras hacemos nuestros planes"

Pues eso, que hay que intentar disfrutar lo máximo posible de esas cosas que nos pasan.


----------



## t_chip (26 May 2010)

Pasándolas putas es como mas se aprende.

No hay nadie mas estúpido que un triunfador.

Como ya dijo Rudyard Kipling con palabras mas bonitas...el triunfo y el fracaso no son mas que dos impostores a los que hay que ignorar.

Todo el mundo piensa que su mierda no huele...pero huelen todas que joden, solo que la costumbre en oler la propia hace que no detectemos su peste.

De las 5 preguntas que te puedes hacer sobre cualquier suceso:

1/El "quien", da igual, porque lo mismo que me ocurre a mí, te ocurre a tí, al otro y a todos los demás.

2/El "donde", da igual, porque lo mismo que ocurre en Epaña, ocurre en Japón, en Brasil y en todas partes.

3/El "cuando", da igual, porque hoy día ocurre lo mismo que hace un millón de años y que dentro de otro millón.

4/El "porqué" da igual, porque siempre es el mismo....prevalecer para tener mas éxito en la lucha por la reproducción y en la supervivencia de la propia prole.

5/El "que" da igual, porque siempre consiste en pelear (fisicamente o en cualquier otro modo)


Y una que he descubierto mientras leía este post:
Muchas de las verdades que la gente ha escrito aquí son contradictorias....o sea, que, obviamente, muchas no son "verdades"


La verdad depende del punto de vista.


----------



## Jackie (26 May 2010)

Que el 90% de la gente lleva vidas tan vacías que pasa casi todo su tiempo intentando inmiscuirse en las de los demás, intentando vivir cosas a través de otros e intentando influir en decisiones ajenas: huye.

Que no hay que intentar agradar o llevarse bien con gente que no te aporta nada sólo por "convención social".

Que no te haces ningún bien a tí mismo "aguantando" (a una pareja cuando se acaba el amor, en un trabajo que no te motiva). 

Que la gente que prefiere salir a rodearse de desconocidos (discoteca, Centro Comercial o similar) a quedarse en casa con su pareja, debería cambiar de pareja; y que el que prefiere "aparcar" a los niños en un chiquipark o similar en lugar de jugar personalmente con ellos, para ir tomarse algo con los amigos, no debería haberlos tenido nunca.

Que si tu intuición te dice "por ahí no", no vayas por ahí; aunque veas que todo el mundo a tu alrededor escoge ese camino.




En resumen: elige bien de quién te rodeas en función de lo que aportan a tu vida, no pierdas el tiempo en cosas que no te hacen feliz sólo para hacer felices a otros y encargate personalmente de tus hijos, porque si no lo haces tú ya se encargará otro según sus intereses...


----------



## Jackie (26 May 2010)

Jackie dijo:


> Que el 90% de la gente lleva vidas tan vacías que pasa casi todo su tiempo intentando inmiscuirse en las de los demás, intentando vivir cosas a través de otros e intentando influir en decisiones ajenas: huye.
> 
> Que no hay que intentar agradar o llevarse bien con gente que no te aporta nada sólo por "convención social".
> 
> ...





Ah, y otra muy importante es que si no tienes nada material nadie te podrá quitar nada material... o como le dijo Marge a Homer: "Cuando la mayor felicidad para un hombre es ver depertes en la tele mientras se toma una cerveza y algún achuchón ocasional, nadie puede robarle su felicidad".


----------



## noccioni (26 May 2010)

- que hay mucho amargado por el mundo, sin amigos, sin pareja, y pensando que es el centro del mundo.


----------



## Tio Pepe (26 May 2010)

- Siempre se puede estar peor.
- Aunque no lo parezca siempre nos queda el poder de elegir.


----------



## Rommel (26 May 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> ....
> ¿Qué lecciones os ha dado la vida que sean importantes?
> ...




Personalmente matizo en:

- Que hay que dejar el orgullo a un lado siempre que con ello no te pisoteen.
- Que loas buenos amigos siempre estan ahi.
- Que si la gente cree que los buenos son tontos es porque se pueden aprovechar de ellos por lo tanto. No seas tan bueno.


Por lo demas estoy deacuerdo en lo de la familia siempre y cuando no sea una desestructurada.

Una muy importante no te fies de nadie, sobretodo de las mujeres que pueden hacer mucho daño y que como bien dicen por ahi: que polvo no echado es polvo perdido...siempre que no sea con una troll.

Mis valores preferidos:
- Humildad
- Disciplina
- Esfuerzo
- Bondad con quien lo merece y castigo al que lo merezca


----------



## Farners (26 May 2010)

-Que no tienes que esperar a que te pasen las cosas; tienes que crearlas tú.
-Que la felicidad no siempre te hace feliz. Aprender cosas nuevas, cambiar cosas, salir de tu "comfort zone" suele crear ansiedad y miedo pero es la única manera de crecer.
-Que la deuda es como mearse en la cama: al principio estás calentito y confortable, pero después...
-Que todo está en nuestra mente
-Que lo que vale no es lo que digas o lo que piensas: es lo que haces.
-Que lo peor que te puede pasar es que te levantes cinco años más tardes en la misma situación penosa en la que te encuentras hoy.
-Que la respuesta más simple suele ser la verdadera.
-Que no hay determinismo ni grande ni pequeño.

Ostras, ¡qué new age me ha quedado la lista!


----------



## EL BIGOTES (26 May 2010)

Que si sigo pasando mucho tiempo preguntandome que es importante en mi vida, se me va a quemar la camisa que estoy planchando...........

moraleja: no pienses o no planches.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 May 2010)

Tener menos orgullo.

Saber pedir.

Ser menos individualista.

Que hablar del dinero, o sea de tus deudas, no es un desdoro ni debe ser un tema tabú.

Que hay gente que viene de muy abajo y ha adquirido una clase impresionante a base de aprender, sin necesidad de haber acumulado pasta.

Que : 
viva el futbol!!!! que no es para masas.Sobre todo después de haber conocido a gentes sensibles y tremendamente cultas que son acérrimos futboleros.


----------



## bladu (26 May 2010)

tambien que:

- Querer no siempre es poder, y tener cuidado con lo que desea, pues te puedes dar cuenta una vez conseguido que no ha merecido la pena.

- No podemos tener ni medianamente atada, planificado la vida, pues esta da muchas vueltas y con frecuencia son las circunstancias las que nos controlan, y no viceversa.


----------



## capitanpincho (26 May 2010)

-Piensa, piensa mucho y piensa por ti mismo.

-Se coherente. Defiende tus intereseses. Sigue pensando, es posible que con muchas de "tus" opiniones te estes meando sobre tu propio tejado.

-Aprende con quien compartes intereses y unete a ellos. Solo no puedes con amigos si.

-Se fiable. En realidad ese es el único patrimonio que tenemos.

-Vive como si todo el mundo fuese bueno aun sabiendo que esto está lleno de tontos, hijoputas y gente que son las dos cosas a la vez.

-Da siempre primero la mano, si luego te cogen el brazo, toma nota y sal corriendo.

-Aprende y HAZ. Te vas a morir igual así que aprovecha, haz cosas, metete en lios, aprende.

-Vale, metete en lios pero entiende algo de calculo y probabilidades. Jugar a la ruleta rusa y las deudas a 50 años por el 100% de tu salario, exceden toda sensatez.

-A largo plazo todo se tuerce, siempre habrá malos ratos, eso forma parte de la vida.

-Lo único que no tiene arreglo es tu muerte y la de tus seres queridos. Comparados con eso los problemas economicos, laborales o sentimentales (o los culebrones de algunos) son nimiedades.

-Biológicamente la única medida de éxito es la cantidad y calidad de tu descendencia a largo plazo. No es que tengas que hacer mucho caso a esto pero la biologia te lo acabará recordando.

-Jamás, bajo ningún concepto, odies o envidies a nadie. Nunca intentes aparentar, ni competir en competiciones que no son la tuya. Ve a tu rollo respetando a todo el mundo y serás, curiosamente, el más odiado o envidiado del vecindario.

-AMA, AMA Y ENSANCHA EL ALMA

saludos


----------



## picor (26 May 2010)

> Pasándolas putas es como mas se aprende.



Si, pero es como peor se pasa.

Otra lección. Aprender no sirve para nada aparte de para aprender.
(Y esto con sangre entra, vaya si entra :


----------



## Johnny Bravo (26 May 2010)

*Mi aporte*

1-Nada ni nadie es tan malo o bueno como parece.
2-Si todo el mundo está de acuerdo es que la solución a tomar no es la correcta o el consenso no de la solución.
3-Nadie cambia.
4-Optimos locales no garantizan un óptimo global.
5-TODO ocurre siempre a mejor.
6-La termodinámica se puede aplicar a la vida.(suena freak, pero es así)


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 May 2010)

this is necessary
life feeds on life feeds on life feeds on life


----------



## iconoclasta (26 May 2010)

Que si no tienes dinero, tu unico problema es conseguir dinero

Que si tienes dinero, ya hallaras mil chorradas para hacerte infeliz


----------



## guajiro (26 May 2010)

Que la mayor felicidad de este mundo es hipotecarse. 

Que poder colgar un cuadro de una pared de Pladur sin tener que pedir permiso al propietario no tiene precio.

Que alquilar es tirar el dinero.

Que si no lo vendo, siempre puedo alquilar.


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (26 May 2010)

:no:

Nunca metas un huevo con cáscara en el microondas.....

El resultado es horrible


----------



## bladu (26 May 2010)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> 5-TODO ocurre siempre a mejor.



¿Estas seguro? ¿Quiza por el aprendizaje espiritual que ello conlleva, pero que no tiene porque ir unido a una mejora de lo material? 
Te importaria, explicar el porque de tu afirmación.

Un saludo


----------



## Johnny Bravo (26 May 2010)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro? ¿Quiza por el aprendizaje espiritual que ello conlleva, pero que no tiene porque ir unido a una mejora de lo material?
> Te importaria, explicar el porque de tu afirmación.
> 
> Un saludo



Me refiero a que crees que puede haber una desgracia pero al final esa desgracia hace que te superes, aprendas y te hagas más fuerte. Yo sinceramente si de algo estoy orgulloso es de mi familia, mis AMIGOS y mis errores. 

No quiero decir que una hambruna, una bomba o algo sea buena, pero de desgracias en mi entorno he aprendido a valorar ciertas cosas más y no preocuparme por otras. 

Pocas cosas ocurren por casualidad.


----------



## bladu (26 May 2010)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Pocas cosas ocurren por casualidad.



En esto ultimo cada vez estoy mas de acuerdo. Dios no juega a los dados. Todo es un CAUSA-EFECTO


----------



## Popette (27 May 2010)

dos:

nada dura para siempre

todo es relativo


----------



## guajiro (27 May 2010)

Rita la Cantaora dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Nunca metas un huevo con cáscara en el microondas.....
> 
> El resultado es horrible



Umm me has dado una idea.


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (27 May 2010)

Riboche II dijo:


> No veo la hora de llegar a casa y probarlo.
> 
> En serio o





guajiro dijo:


> Umm me has dado una idea.



Estais tontos.....no lo hagais, es la atracción del abismo....

:S
Yo os he avisado


----------



## Popette (27 May 2010)

Rita la Cantaora dijo:


> Estais tontos.....no lo hagais, es la atracción del abismo....
> 
> :S
> Yo os he avisado



Si, rita, ahí ahí, encima dales más ganas..


----------



## Paisaje (27 May 2010)

- Que el sentido del humor es la mejor herramienta para hacerle frente a la vida, y que es terapia tanto para el que lo da, como para el que lo recibe. 



Enterao dijo:


> - que hay que aprovechar lo que hay, no fantasear con lo que podria ser .( en especial con las mujeres)



Fantastic!!


----------



## traficante (27 May 2010)

Hasta yoda termina por rendirse a los placeres del lado oscuro.
ya contareis vuestras experiencias con los huevos en el micro ( a partir del minutos 6 aunque os recomiendo verlo entero)


----------



## Paisaje (27 May 2010)

Que la confianza es delicada. Basta un mal movimiento para quebrantarla y, una vez rota, es dificilísima de recuperar (especialmente en una pareja). 8:


----------



## New "burbu" Age (27 May 2010)

Yo sólo os digo que nunca os fiéis de una mujer (salvo tu madre), y mucho menos si es una visillera


----------



## bladu (28 May 2010)

Paisaje dijo:


> Que la confianza es delicada. Basta un mal movimiento para quebrantarla y, una vez rota, es dificilísima de recuperar (especialmente en una pareja). 8:



"La confianza es algo que cuesta años cogerla, pero que tarda segundos en desaparecer"


----------



## Renovatio (28 May 2010)

Montones de cosas, yo soy un fail con patas, me paso el dia anotando cosas en mi libreta mental, a lo Forrest Gump
- Que con paciencia todo sale mejor (joder, lo que cuesta la jodia)
- Que si hago mulligan de 6 cartas, en la siguiente mano tampoco me salen tierras.
- Que de todo, pero todo, se saca siempre algo util, aunque no lo parezca, a largo plazao siempre queda un poso aprovechable.
- Que puedo comer unlimited pulpo con cachelos.
- La educación, tanto intelectual como social, es la llave de nuestro futuro.
- Que en Las Vegas no hay que contratar el buffet de 24 horas de tu hotel. Cuando llega la hora de comer estas a una media de 3 kilometros de el, siempre.
- Que a los bancos, ni agua. Su tarea es vender dinero, si te ofrecen algo, /dodge.

y una miriada mas ^_^


----------



## bladu (5 Jun 2010)

Subo el tema.

- "Quien conoce o sabe reconocer sus limitaciones y actua en consecuencia, tiene mucho ganado en la vida."


----------



## filibustero (5 Jun 2010)

-Que vale mucho la pena aprender, K1 y Boxeo inglés,por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## babaluba (5 Jun 2010)

Que los mal llamados "medios informativos" no están ahí para informar, sino para adoctrinarnos en lo que les interesa.

Que opiniones hay muchas, pero verdad sólo hay una.

Que el Libro de los Proverbios de Salomón es uno de los mejores sitios donde se puede encontrar enseñanzas de la vida:

Catholic.net - Documentos de apoyo


----------



## Ulisses (5 Jun 2010)

Yo lo que he aprendido en la vida es lo que pasa si metes un huevo en el microondas....


----------



## zorba (5 Jun 2010)

Pues a mis 45 años he aprendido mucho, y ya se ha dicho anteriormente.
Pero lo que sí me sirve de mucho es pensar menos y actuar más con el corazón.Se acierta más y se es mas feliz. Ademas la gente responde


----------



## Pinchador (5 Jun 2010)

¿Y, cómo ha ido lo del huevo en el microondas? Tengo mucha curiosidad, pero no dispongo del equipo necesario, que si no lo probaba yo también.


----------



## burbufilia (5 Jun 2010)

- que hay que aprender de nuestros propios errores

- que la gente no aprende de sus propios errores porque la culpa es del empedrao, siempre.


----------



## IdeasClaras (5 Jun 2010)

Lecciones de la vida... Pues mira, aunque parezca un topicazo tengo la impresión de que cada día que pasa aprendo más cosas, pero me doy cuenta de que es relativamente poco. Poquito a poco descubres que todo lo que te rodea es mucho más complicado y profundo de lo que parecía... Si me comparo conmigo mismo hace 15 años, que me comía el mundo y creía tenerlo todo bajo control... Menuda diferencia... La vida me ha enseñado a ser mas cauto y más humilde cuando toca.


----------



## brunomalone:borrado (6 Jun 2010)

Que el dolor es inevitable, pero que sufrir depende de nosotros.
Que todo cambia constantemente y que por eso no se puede poseer nada.


----------



## filemon_pi (6 Jun 2010)

Mierda! Es domingo y no tengo huevos en la nevera...
Mi lección de la vida:
-Aléjate de las personas que no tienen sentido del humor, sólo traen problemas.


----------



## supercarlos (6 Jun 2010)

Que si quieres tener salud de verdad mas vale que tengas dinero o estarás condenado a semanas o meses de sufrimiento, de listas de espera, si sufres una enfermedad crónica o una de las llamadas "raras".


----------



## supercarlos (6 Jun 2010)

Y por supuesto, que aunque haya 20 millones o mas de personas que votan PP/PSOE pase lo que pase tienen derecho a vivir. Esto me costo entenderlo


----------



## miliki (6 Jun 2010)

Pues unas de las lecciones que me ha dado la vida es enseñarme que soy imbecil. Dejarle pasta a una persona para que pague su alquiler, y a los 2 meses decirme que se ha comprado una Play Station 3 sin haber devuelto la pasta. Como bien decian por aqui... no dejes el dinero que no estes dispuesto a perder, gran lección!


----------



## bladu (6 Jun 2010)

Vivir de los recuerdos (sean buenos o malos) nunca es bueno.


----------



## pepinox (6 Jun 2010)

Esto me lo dijo un profesor de física en 8º de EGB: "La vida es en verdad un cachondeo, pero el que se la toma como tal está perdido."

Y es lo más cuerdo que he oído nunca, y todo lo que después he ido aprendiendo en la vida queda subsumido en esa perla de sabiduría.


----------



## killer queen (6 Jun 2010)

Yo me rijo por estas tres reglas:
-No hay cosas malas o buenas .. solo cosas, y todas ellas te enseñan algo.
-Dame pan y llamame perro.
-¡Quien dijo miedo habiendo hospitales!


----------



## bladu (7 Jun 2010)

"No existe nada bueno ni malo; es el pensamiento humano el que lo hace parecer así."


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (7 Jun 2010)

- Todo es mentira
- Todo es cuestionable, empezando por uno mismo
- Lo que realmente tiene valor es lo que puedes llevarte contigo en el ataud... cada uno sabrá su parte
- El que hace corre riesgo de equivocarse, el que no hace ya está equivocado.

Y lo mas importante:
*
¡El milenarismo va a llegaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!*







*Traducción del último punto, y mas importante: si no te queda sentido del humor, hasta en la peor de las situaciones, tira la toalla y déjate morir


----------



## Wilson Johnatan (7 Jun 2010)

ienso: La prinsipales lecsiones que me ha dado la vida, relasionadas con la emigrasión en concreto, son dos:

*1.-* Si sales de un país donde eras bien pobre y formabas parte del Proletariado, llegar a uno donde todos son ricos, no hase que te conviertas en Clase Media solo porque los lisensiados que laburan en el Banco te convensen que hay que meterse a comprar una casa pa demostrar que ya no eres un pobre obrero ni un triste proletario, dorandote la píldora pa que te la tragues.

*2.-* La vida es *síclica*: si un día te ha tocado jugar en la Champions Lig, tener un auto descapotable, y un departamento en Marina de Or y otro en la montaña, con mi Leidydarling laburando de mucama pa vos, mañana te puede tocar a vos estar sin auto, sin departamentos y teniendo que pensar en emigrar o que emigren tus hijos pa sobrevivir hasiendo trabajos que antes solo hubieras pensado lo harian los pobresitos inmigrantes como mi Leidydarling.

*Veniamos en Plan Conquistador a hacer las Expañas para volver un día a nuestra tierra y levantar Casas en Plan Indiano. Pensabamos dar con ciudades de leyenda, donde los fabuladores contaban que el Ladrillo era de Oro, pero solo hallamos cuentas de colores, como hace 500 años. *


----------



## BubbleBurst (7 Jun 2010)

Pinchador dijo:


> ¿Y, cómo ha ido lo del huevo en el microondas? Tengo mucha curiosidad, pero no dispongo del equipo necesario, que si no lo probaba yo también.



Muy fácil, metes un huevo dentro y otro lo dejas fuera con cuidado al cerrar la puerta para no aplastarte la churra.


----------



## Poitiers (7 Jun 2010)

zorba dijo:


> Pues a mis 45 años he aprendido mucho, y ya se ha dicho anteriormente.
> Pero lo que sí me sirve de mucho es pensar menos y actuar más con el corazón. Se acierta más y se es mas feliz. Ademas la gente responde



Sí, siempre que no te malinterpreten.


----------



## 4motion (7 Jun 2010)

Paisaje dijo:


> Que la confianza es delicada. Basta un mal movimiento para quebrantarla y, una vez rota, es dificilísima de recuperar (especialmente en una pareja). 8:



Y añadiria una frase de Maquiavelo.

"Todos ven lo que tú aparentas; pocos advierten lo que eres."

Nunca, Nunca te juntes con una Psicopata.


----------



## luisburbu (7 Jun 2010)

Que al obrero y al gorrión perdigón y si es de Comisiones perdigones.

Saludos de un obrero cualificado.


----------



## fmartin (7 Jun 2010)

Yo he aprendido que soy de la generación que llega tarde a todo por nacer 5 años después...


----------



## bladu (8 Jun 2010)

Venga lo subo, creo que podemos hacer entre todas las reflexiones un compedio para sobrevivir en esta "jungla" llamada vida


----------



## Pinchador (9 Jun 2010)

BubbleBurst dijo:


> Muy fácil, metes un huevo dentro y otro lo dejas fuera con cuidado al cerrar la puerta para no aplastarte la churra.



Lo voy a probar, lo voy a probar...


----------



## Visillera (29 Jun 2010)

Mi madre me dijo: nunca te sacrifiques por un hombre, jamás te lo agradecerá.

Mi padre me parafraseó dos cosas:
- Al enemigo que huye, puente de plata
- Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria.


----------



## Remkool (29 Jun 2010)

.


Que España no tiene ningun futuro porque hay muchos FACHAS POBRES....

Y no hablo solo de los jubilados con el cerebro moldeado por el nacionalcatolicismo

que cobran 540 euros de pensión y leen La Razón o el ABC.... Son muchos mas lo monguis !

Se ponen en contra de los trabajadores del Metro que son los únicos con hormonas como

para enfrentar esta campaña de mentiras sociatas-peperas de que con el esfuerazo se sale

de una crisis que ha generado la banca local e internacional.....! Fachas pobres seran sodomizados.


.


----------



## Enterao (29 Jun 2010)

que lo principal es la salud ...

se ha dicho tantas veces y por tantos viejos impertinentes que no se le ha hecho caso 
pero esta simpleza es la mas verdadera..


----------



## FCV (29 Jun 2010)

"Cree el hombre que son rectos todos sus caminos".... aprender de los errores es lo que más cuesta y lo que más enriquece.


----------



## bladu (10 Ago 2010)

Voy a subir este compendio de enseñanzas de la vida, que merece la peña.

"El exito del hombre esta en escarmentar en cabeza ajena."


----------



## vider (10 Ago 2010)

cuida a los tuyos y a los que están cerca, sin esperar nada a cambio, lleva una vida sencilla y usa los pequeños placeres cotidianos como una fuente de bienestar, huye de todo lo retorcido, y de la gente mala y codiciosa, pon a las personas, y a TUS relaciones con ellas por encima de todo lo materíal,


----------



## Kataboom (10 Ago 2010)

Alguna vez he pensado en frases que definieran lo mejor posible a la Humanidad por el paso por este mundo finito, siempre me viene a la cabeza y como la mejor definición:

Ande yo caliente y ríase la gente.


En cuanto a la vida es bueno recordar que nada es permanente. Y que el ciclo invierno-otoño-primavera-verano es la base de todo lo que hay en la tierra.

Al final la vida no deja de ser esto...


" Un viejo estanque

se zambulle una rana

ruido de agua. "

Basho.


----------



## legio (10 Ago 2010)

yo añado mi favorita:

EL LISTO DEL PUEBLO CUANDO ES JOVEN TERMINA CONVIRTIENDOSE DE MAYOR EN EL TONTO DEL PUEBLO


----------



## SturmBrick (10 Ago 2010)

Que la familia es lo primero. Nadie mas va a darte algo a cambio de nada.


----------



## fibraillo (10 Ago 2010)

Que el ser humano no debería haber salido nunca de la selva...

Y que el favoritismo a los llamados cercanos,dígase socios,amigos y/ o familia ha sido el gran desastre de la humanidad..... :8:


----------



## fibraillo (10 Ago 2010)

SturmBrick dijo:


> Que la familia es lo primero. Nadie mas va a darte algo a cambio de nada.





:Baile: ¡Y menos la familia!!!...:8:


----------



## pharruquito_borrado (10 Ago 2010)

Todo el mundo miente


----------



## EL FARAON (10 Ago 2010)

Este video me gusto los consejos que ofrecia, espero que tambien os guste:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8yc_ZAQfISs&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8yc_ZAQfISs&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sylar (10 Ago 2010)

Nunca te hagas una paja con las manos manchadas de guindillas.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Ago 2010)

Cuantas menos deudas, mejor.


----------



## kelsey (10 Ago 2010)

- La mitad de las personas que tienen un lenguaje pobre es porque en su vida han leído un libro
-Debes aprender a tratar a la gente como a tí te gustaría que te tratasen
-Que la vida es muy dura y por mucho que nos caigamos debemos aprender a volver a levantarnos
-Debemos aprender de los errores
-Que uno tiene que vivir su propia vida no la que quieran inculcarte los demás
-Aprende a vivir con lo que tienes, no con lo que quisieras tener
-Si tienes hijos inculca le unos valores morales, una educación, NUNCA debes dejar que les eduque la televisión


----------



## GeneralTaylor (10 Ago 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> ¿Qué lecciones os ha dado la vida que sean importantes?
> 
> Saludos



Que en la empresa privada en España (fuera no lo sé) triunfan los chupapollas, pelotas, jetas, babosos y semiretrasados. Eso si, intocables, con 6k al mes y contratos blindados.

Que nunca hay que de decir: todo irá bien. Casi inmediatamente las cosas empeoran.

Que no importa lo feo y gordo que un tio pueda ser, mientras tenga la visa platinum de crédito ilimitado no le faltará una rubia mona al lado.

Que mirar las tetas a una tia por la calle es horroroso, pero estar casada con un tio por pasta es "amor con algo de interés" (palabras textuales de mi novia).


----------



## vivaelaudi (10 Ago 2010)

que arbol que crece lentamente con buenas raices dura eternamente
se tejo ,no cipres


----------



## acidotu (10 Ago 2010)

- Que demasiadas posesiones materiales complican la vida
- Que vale más tener tiempo para ti que pasarte el día ocupado con cosas que no te llenan
- Que con 1 o 2 objetivos en la vida, basta.
- Que la mayoría de pensamientos negativos no valen para nada.
- Que deber dinero es una trampa
- Que usar demasiadas palabras te retrata como un idiota, mejor la simplicidad.
- Que tomar demasiada comida "industrial" pasa factura
- Que pasar demasiadas horas delante de una pantalla no es bueno
- Que demasiada conexión con los demás satura
- Que la multitarea es un mito, mejor hacer una cosa y bien, que muchas y mal


----------



## ibn_sina (10 Ago 2010)

De niño *no me gustaban los libros ni las sotanas*
si salir en procesión,
eran tan desobediente como el viento de poniente,
revoltoso y juguetón,

*en vez de mirar pal cielo
me puse a medir el suelo que me tocaba de andar,*
*y nunca seguí el rebaño,
porque ni el pastor ni el amo eran gente de fiar,*

como aquel que calla, otorga,
y aunque la ignorancia es sorda,
pude levantar la voz,
más fuerte que los ladríos de los perros consentíos
y que la voz del pastor.

empecé haciendo carreras
por atajos y veredas muy estrechas para mí,
y decían mis vecinos
que llevaba mal camino apartado del redil,

siempre fui esa oveja negra
que supo esquivar las piedras que le tiraban a dar,
y *entre más pasan los años
más me aparto del rebaño porque no sé a donde va.*

Marea (Como el viento de Poniente)

Yo suscribo la letra de ésta canción.


----------



## Ardo Edu ardo (10 Ago 2010)

Si alguien te dice que desconfies de todos....... desconfia de el tambien.

Caerse esta permitido......... levantarse es obligatorio


----------



## ferengi (10 Ago 2010)

Para ser rico.. hay que endeudarse.


----------



## kirods (10 Ago 2010)

No existe izquierda ni derecha. Existe arriba y abajo.

Dios no sé si existe, pero seguro que existe el demonio.

No hay que deber nada a nadie. Ni tan siquiera a uno mismo.

Más vale hacer algo y arrepentirte que no hacer nada y preguntarte que hubiera pasado.

Lo más valioso de la vida es la juventud.

Los muertos no pueden vengarse

...


----------



## granjera (10 Ago 2010)

Lecciones mías de vida:

- Hay que ser bueno, aunque te llamen tonto. Arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos. Aunque no me parece que sean buenas las venganzas, sino que según actuas te pones en tu sitio, donde acabe el otro no es nuestro problema, es el suyo, aunque conlleve a veces sufrimiento, y para muchos no se cumpla.

- Hay que pasar de los comentarios que te hagan acerca de los demás, pero tomar nota de cuando los hacen malintencionadamente (conoces a la persona, porque se suele estar describiendo a si misma, y así prevees situaciones con ella), como de los comentarios excesivamente pelotas (que querrá de esa persona). Las fuentes de información hay que buscarlas uno mismo.

- Hay que desligarse de la gente que te da malas vibraciones o te hace sentir incómodo.

- Hay que creer en uno mismo, y en los demás, aunque cueste.

- Hay que cuidar tu entorno, y la naturaleza.

- Hay que ser educado y respetuoso, y con la gente que así no es, hay que ponerla en evidencia, en ridículo, pero educadamente.

- Hay que aprender de los errores, suelen ser la puerta a algo mejor, y la mejor forma de aprender y obtener visión de campo.

- Hay que ser reflexivo y poco dogmático (las religiones me las tomo como una versión filosófica de no sé quien, sólo creo en la naturaleza, y en la energía, eso que no se ve y ahí está, que chungo de explicar), hay que ser crítico.

- Con la verdad vas a cualquier lado, después de muchas ostias que te dan, pero eso hay que tomárselo con sentido del humor, y reflexionar porque eres molesto para el personaje en cuestión, para mejorar tú mismo como persona, y para ver si es que estás ante un pobre hombre.

- Lo único que importa (al menos para mi) es ser feliz, con la situación actual es difícil, pero te inventas cualquier cosa para serlo. 

- No hay que tener miedo, descontrola a las personas.

- Hay que ser consciente de que no eres nada en este mundo, pero si una pieza fundamental del mismo, hay que tener autoestima.

- Hay que ser generoso (difícil con el instinto egoista humano) y ayudar, y enseñar (esto último me cuesta, sobre todo con los que me ponen a dedo).

- Hay que pensar (y canalizar el pensamiento en algo productivo y positivo, aunque muchas veces te salga el sentimiento derrotista), hay que leer, para saber comprender tu entorno, para poder adelantarte, y hacer deporte, tener el cuerpo en forma. Hay que comer, de vez en cuando para darse un gustazo, y para tener gasolina para andar todos los días.

- Hay que ser justo, y aplicar sentido común.

Se me ocurren otras muchas, pero ya es suficiente.
Por cierto, la última lección que me dieron a mi de escarmiento, que no fue la vida, sino un grupo de personajes, fue para echarme culpas, dejarme en la calle, hacerme ver que no se puede confiar en nadie, reirse de mi, y que me sacase el carnet de hija de puta, pero no lo consiguieron, jejeje, sigo siendo igual de 'tonta', ¿o no? (Aunque esta es mi versión de los hechos, pero para mi es la objetiva).

Todas estas lecciones que me ha dado la vida son difíciles de aplicar para sobrevivir, lo cual conlleva adaptarte a tu entorno, pero yo así vivo tranquila, aunque más de una vez me han llevado a la ruina, luego he salido más rica siempre (y no me refiero económicamente, aunque la última vez si -cosas trabajiles-), espero no cambie mi suerte, al menos en lugar de no guerra son aplicables, espero no conocer una guerra de verdad, porque creo que con estas lecciones mías acabaría muerta en un pis pas, por lo que entonces echaría patas.


----------



## h2so4 (10 Ago 2010)

Los amigos no vienen y van. "Amigo" procede del latín: "ad mecum", que significa "quien está conmigo, a mi lado, sufriendo y alegrándose conmigo". El problema es que la gente llama amigo a un coleguilla, a un compañero de juergas, a un amigote... Un amigo es hasta la muerte, y no tiene edad, pues uno puede tener un amigo de 80 años y otro de 15, 8 años...
La vida es lo siguiente: Dios nos pone a prueba aquí, en este planeta. Todas las putadas que le ocurren a uno son pruebas, para ver de qué pasta estamos hechos, para ver si merecemos el paraíso o no. Dios no regala nada, nos lo tenemos que ganar a pulso. Dios nos pone en un mundo podrido lleno de tentaciones, de males, de malnacidos puteándonos... y si logramos salir de aquí fuertes y lo más puros posibles, entonces nos habremos ganado el paraíso, de lo contrario, iremos con los masones al averno...


----------



## bladu (11 Ago 2010)

Joder vaya pedazo post que nos estamos currando, lo leo y hasta me emociono, fuera coñas.

Granjera, lo importante es tener la conciencia tranquila, por haber actuado como debes y estar a gusto contigo misma, poco importa como te vean los demas. Muchos de ellos van y vienen.

H2So4 es curioso pero tengo la misma percepción que tu sobre como es la vida: un aprendizaje espiritual. Aunque no creo en la idea del infierno, bueno mejor dicho creo que el Infierno esta precisamente en este mundo. Simplemente el que no supera las prueba de la vida, vuelve a repetir.


----------



## mol (11 Ago 2010)

He aprendido que quien no pone el intermitente del coche para realizar cualquier maniobra es un desgraciado egoísta hijo de la gran puta que no piensa en su entorno.

Basta ya de egoísmo, mirad hacia donde vamos, todo es culpa del egoísmo. Basta. Piensa en tu alrededor.

Ah! Y levantarse cada mañana, es la ostia, aunque a los 5 minutos te vengan 'las movidas' a la cabeza. Pero el hecho de ver amanecer cada día, no tiene precio.


----------



## bestia (11 Ago 2010)

-Con la segunda edición de Gran Hermano tuve que asumir que vivimos en un pais de analfaburros. La elección de Zapatero como presidente era inevitable...


----------



## JoseII (11 Ago 2010)

1) Como dice Forrest Gump. "La vida es como una caja de bombones, nunca se sabe el que te va a tocar". Es decir que intentemos atar y asegurar todo ya que cualquier cambio pequeño en las condiciones iniciales produce resultados impredecibles

2) Aprender a estar abajo y arriba. Eso lo he aprendido estando sin trabajo durante un tiempo en un pais que no es el mio. Yo pensaba, como puede ser, como me puede pasar esto a mi, hasta que uno se relame su ego y empieza a hcer algo productivo. Hoy cuando veo a un mendigo, lo miro como alguien que estuvo cerca de mi.


----------



## subvencionados (11 Ago 2010)

Que el SER humano es maravilloso. Somos la ostia. Ni nos imaginamos lo HERMOSOS y MARAVILLOSOS que somos.

Ahora bien, para comprender eso, no lo busques en la razón, en los procesos mentales cognitivos que miden y pesan las decisiones ayudados por las emociones más dañinas o por la animalidad más profunda.

Para comprender lo anterior hay que cerrar los ojitos, concentrarse y dejarse llevar. Cuando comprendamos que todos somos UNO, el secreto estará desvelado y lo BELLO de nuestra ESENCIA emergerá. No hay diferencias, no hay individualidad, no hay ego, personalidad, todo es un invento de nuestro matrix mental para evolucionar.


----------



## topeboe (11 Ago 2010)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Que todo foro tiene su decadencia y a éste le ha llegado el momento.



-El bicho humano tenemos una capacidad infinita, o por lo menos, sin límite conocido, de mangoneo, cuando sale bien es un camino a seguir i un ejemplo al cual mostrar al prójimo quien a él se agarra cual garrapata a perro. Cuando sale mal es vertedero de cualquier otro mangoneo fracasado, que al lado del primero pase desapercibido. 
Por otra parte, las garrapatas no son más resistentes como especie que el bicho humano, ni saben escribir.

La principal lección... NADA ES "TAN IMPORTANTE" y lo que tu o cualquier otro "tu" hagas o digas... menos. 

Desde mi punto de vista y con hilos como este, este foro es AHORA, cuando abandona la decadencia... pardillo.

Sin acritud.


----------



## otropepito (11 Ago 2010)

Que si te dicen, "no toques eso" ¡coño! ¡no lo toques!
Que un cuchillo afilado es más seguro que uno desafilado.
Que a la impresora se le acaba la tinta los domingos por la noche.
Que para cambiar de carril es necesario girar la cabeza un poco porque con el retrovisor no basta.
Que no se puede ir tocando el registro el windows así tan alegremente
Que un antivirus es un virus al que le das permisos para que se comporte como el matón de una cárcel.
Que no hay mayor satisfacción que encontrar el driver de tu hardware para Linux y que funcione.
Que siempre hay que leerse el manual de montaje de los muebles del IKEA por muy fácil que parezca.
Que la mayoría de personas de más de 50 años se arrepienten de no haber tenido hijos.
Que lo más importante de debes tener en el bolsillo cuando sales de casa son las llaves para volver a entrar.
Que si quieres que llueva, lo mejor es lavar el coche.
Que la gente viaja para luego poder contarlo en la oficina.
Que tu jefe es otro pringao infeliz que hace lo que le dicen.
Que no merece la pena reparar una lavadora de más de 10 años.
Que la salud sólo se disfruta malgastándola.
Que la adolescencia es una enfermedad mental.


----------



## vermer (11 Ago 2010)

Niño refranero, 
cabrón o puñetero

Para todo lo demás, mastercard

¿qué cojones pinta este hilo aquí, sr moderador?


----------



## bladu (11 Ago 2010)

Eso es lo que me pregunto yo de su aportación.


----------



## bladu (22 Ago 2010)

Voy a subir el tema


----------



## jelou (22 Ago 2010)

Que el mundo está lleno de cabrones, malfollados y gentuza variada :


----------



## CANILLAS (22 Ago 2010)

- Que el dinero es importante, pero es lo menos importante, nunca debe ser un fin.
- Que hay que ser siempre humilde, por muy arriba que subas.
- Que con muchísima mas rapidez de la que subes, luego bajas y te hostias.
- Que tienes que ser fiel a tus principios, aunque los vayas cambiando con los años.
- Que no todo vale, hay que tener valores morales.
- Que menos la muerte, todo tiene una salida, no hay que deprimirse por muy mal que vaya todo.
- Que lo que tú no hagas por tí, nadie lo va a hacer.
- Que la vida tiene otro sentido cuando se tiene hijos.
- Que es un error pensar que "ya has llegado", hay que tener un plan "B", "C".....
- Que es casi más importante tener idiomas (especialmente inglés) que tener carrera.
- Que lo más importante es tener un objetivo y perseverar en él.
- Que no vale la pena discutir con radicales y fundamentalistas.
- Que discutir de religión, política o futbol es perder el tiempo, nadie cambia su opinión.
- Que vivimos en un sistema corrupto.


----------



## Pablo23 (22 Ago 2010)

Por lo poco vivido y por la mierda que he visto:

Mis lecciones hasta ahora son:

-por mucho que te cuente la gente, mienten más que hablan
-nunca aceptes tu vida cambio de un sueño
-rebajarte y trabajar como un esclavo en ciertos momentos te permite bajar de las nubes y no caer en errores sin retorno, y en el fondo, es el mejor regalo que puedes hacerte a ti mismo
-el entretenimiento de hoy en día suele pudrir los cerebros de la gente
-la gente no suele tener escrúpulos con nada, por mucho amor que desprendan y muchos besos que te quieran dar
-todos los economistas, políticos y letrados son el cáncer del país
-darte cuenta que podrías vivir con muy poco


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (22 Ago 2010)

Pablo23 dijo:


> -nunca aceptes tu vida cambio de un sueño



¿Podrías desarrollar esto que dices?


----------



## Pablo23 (22 Ago 2010)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿Podrías desarrollar esto que dices?



ajajaja..cabrón XD


----------



## feliponII (22 Ago 2010)

Me encanta esta idea .... 

Corres para terminar unos estudios ... 
Corres para tener un trabajo y ganar mucho dinero ... 
Corres para ser socialmente aceptable y tener muchos amigos y familia ... 

Pero al final el unico que ha corrido en tu carrera eres tu mismo .... 
*"Al final, la vida es una carrera contra contigo mismo"*


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (22 Ago 2010)

Pablo23 dijo:


> ajajaja..cabrón XD



No coño, que te lo digo en serio...


----------



## OCP (22 Ago 2010)

Pablo23 dijo:


> Por lo poco vivido y por la mierda que he visto:
> 
> Mis lecciones hasta ahora son:
> 
> ...



El coste de tomarte una copa en un bar, quizas equivale a 2 horas de tu trabajo (en casa la proporción mejora mucho).


----------



## Pablo23 (22 Ago 2010)

feliponII dijo:


> Corres para ser socialmente aceptable y tener muchos amigos y familia ...
> 
> [/I][/B]



Y que manía con las relaciones sociales.....al final tanta tontería cuesta un riñón....que si ahora págate la cena a tal sitio, que si ahora a gastar porque hay que irse de vacaciones...

es la encerrona del siglo

Yo ya hace tiempo que he decidido que nada es más importante que mi bienestar


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Ago 2010)

yo en esta vida solo estoy seguro de una cosa, de que no voy a morir embarazado, por eso para el resto me preparo "porsiaca" y asi ves venir las oxtias.


----------



## la barquera (23 Ago 2010)

Una muy andaluza que reza 
''no hay felicidad más grande que estar a gustito con uno mismo la mayor parte del día''

y que es el colofón y broche de cierre de máximas de mi infancia:

''eres la arquitecta de tu propio destino'', ''serás lo que debas ser, y si no, no serás nada'' 
y los ''busca el sí, el mundo es el no'' o el ''tu puedes si quieres, ponte a la tarea'' que me transmitió mi padre, junto a la inmensa responsabilidad personal y social del alcance de cada uno de mis actos.


Ale! (no me he leído el hilo de autoayuda, lo siento!)



.


----------



## Harold Alexander (23 Ago 2010)

- T_D_S P_T_S
-La gentes es imbécil.
-España da asco.
-Los españoles también.
-La justicia no existe, y cuando existe es tan lenta, cara y parcial que se vuelve ineficaz.
-Para trabajar no importan tus conocimientos, sino tus enchufes.


----------



## caos7 (23 Ago 2010)

Mi aporte:

- No te fies y pongas la mano en el fuego al 100% por nadie salvo tu familia, asi de claro. (a veces ni eso)

- Los amigos vienen y van y hay que tener cuidado porque te crees que tienes amigos y por unas cosas y otras te das cuenta de que no lo son, no hay que obsesionarse en tenerlos porque es como el amor, que vienen bien, que no, pues mejor solo que mal acompañado.

- Si quieres una mano amiga que te ayude de verdad la tienes al final de tu brazo.


----------



## bladu (23 Ago 2010)

la barquera dijo:


> ''eres la arquitecta de tu propio destino'', ''serás lo que debas ser, y si no, no serás nada''
> 
> .



Esta frase es contradictoria, si eres arquitecto de tu destino, entonces no seras lo que el destino te depare. Al menos así lo entiendo yo. ¿Podrias explicar lo que has querido decir?

De todas formas, desde hace un tiempo pienso que eres arquitecto de tu destino, sino esclavo de el. Seras lo que el quiere que seas.


----------



## Enangel (23 Ago 2010)

Este es viejo, pero aún así...

1. Nunca, bajo ninguna circunstancia, tomes una píldora para dormir y un laxante la misma noche.

2. Si tuvieras que definir con una sola palabra, por qué la raza humana no ha aprovechado y nunca lo hará, su total potencial, esa palabra sería “reuniones”.

3. La línea que separa a “hobby” de “enfermedad mental” es muy delgada.

4. Las personas que quieren compartir sus puntos de vista religiosos contigo casi nunca quieren que tú compartas el tuyo con ellas.

5. Nunca debes confundir tu carrera con tu vida.

6. A nadie le importa si no bailas bien. Levántate y baila.

7. Nunca lamas un cuchillo de carne.

8. La mayor fuerza destructiva del universo son los chismes/cotilleos.

9. Nunca encontrarás a alguien que pueda darte una razón clara y contundente a favor de los cambios horarios para ahorrar energía.

10. Nunca debes decir nada a una mujer que pueda significar remotamente que piensas que está embarazada a menos que estés viendo a un bebé salir de ella en ese momento.

11. Hay un momento en el que debes dejar de esperar que tu cumpleaños sea algo relevante para el resto de la gente. Ese momento es cuando tienes 11 años de edad.

12. La única cosa que une a todos los seres humanos, sin importar edad, sexo, religión, estatus económico o etnicidad, es que, muy profundamente, todos creemos que somos mejores conductores que el resto.

13. Una persona que es agradable contigo, pero trata mal a un camarero, no es una persona agradable. (Esto es muy importante. Presta atención. Nunca falla.)

14. Tus amigos te quieren a pesar de todo.

15. Nunca tengas miedo de probar cosas nuevas. Recuerda que un amateur solitario construyó el Arca. Un gran grupo de profesionales construyó el Titanic.

16. Pensamiento del día: Los hombres son como el buen vino. Comienzan siendo uvas, y depende de las mujeres quitarles a golpes lo que sobra hasta que quede algo aceptable con lo que acompañar una cena.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Ago 2010)

La mejor defensa es no estar allí.

El Karma es muy cabrón.

No te fies de los que tratan bien a los que están por encima suyo pero mal a los que están por debajo.

La gente que no sea buena gente cuanto más lejos mejor, da igual que sean de tu familia.

Tus logros se los debes a la suerte, no te creas que tus logros son fruto de tu genialidad.


----------



## Enzo1980 (23 Ago 2010)

- Cuida tu cuerpo, merece la pena.
- Con esfuerzo los éxitos suelen legar.
- La familia no es perfecta pero suele estar cuando la necesitas.
- A las mujeres les atrae la confianza en uno mismo, aunque seas un perfecto gilipollas.
- Informarse bien ayuda a tomar buenas decisiones.
- Ser buena persona no siempre es fácil, ni rentable, sobre todo cuando otros lo asocian con "débil" o "tonto".
- Los amigos cambian porque las circunstancias de cada uno cambian.
- Ser humilde ayuda en el trabajo y en la vida.
- La imagen ayuda, pero vivir obsesionado con ella y con lo piensan los demás es un cáncer.
- Las religiones son un cuento chino.
- Votar es un truco para hacerte partícipe y responsable de un sistema que está corrompido. No votar no significa que quieres que vuelva Paquito.
- Llorar también es de hombres, aunque mejor si lo haces en la intimidad.
- De los errores se debería aprender.
- Tener orden en la cabeza te hace la vida más fácil.
- El pesimismo permanente bloquea, a veces hay que salir de la zona de seguridad para avanzar, cada persona tiene sus tiempos.


----------



## Doomsday (23 Ago 2010)

Todo lo que nos han contado es una mentira manipuladora.


----------



## Visa.Cash (23 Ago 2010)

No contestar a llamadas hechas con números ocultos ni privados.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (23 Ago 2010)

el médico dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZMdzTTzAM8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZMdzTTzAM8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



¿Esa cita no es de Gengis Khan?


----------



## Andrespp (23 Ago 2010)

Que la mayoria de sustos en el coche me los he llevado por culpa de los angulos muertos.

Que la mejor aproximacion a la verdad de la vida se consigue a traves del humor.

Que las obras en casa salen bastante mas caras que lo presupuestado.

Que en todos tipo de sociedades y organizaciones son mucho mas importantes las relaciones personales que las puramente formales.

Que hay que buscar al que sabe.


----------



## Pablo23 (23 Ago 2010)

Enzo1980 dijo:


> - Informarse bien ayuda a tomar buenas decisiones.



Hoy en día, el término informarse es casi como encontrar una aguja en un pajar


----------



## reaven (23 Ago 2010)

En la vida lo más importante....eres tu ,puesto que es tu vida y nadie más que tu puede v ivirla.


----------



## Andrespp (23 Ago 2010)

Que hay muchos mundos dentro de este.

Que leer es ensanchar el alma.

Que hay que intentar no depender ni de abogados, ni banqueros o medicos.

Que, aunque a los que no somos pelotas nos parezca increible, hacer la pelota a los jefes es un metodo mucho mas efectivo que hacer bien el trabajo para promocionar.

Que hasta que nos veamos con la mierda al cuello, la humanidad no controlara la demografia ni se tomara verdaderamente en serio las cuestiones medioambientales.

Que la gran mayoria de religiones son pura barbarie.

Y bueno, recomendar algunos libros como:

Las Meditaciones de Marco Aurelio
Oraculo Manual y Arte de Prudencia de Baltasar Gracian.
El arte de la Guerra de Sun Tzu
De la Guerra de Clausewitz.
Los escritos "divulgativos" de Bertrand Russell y Albert Einstein.


----------



## Enzo1980 (23 Ago 2010)

*DESIDERATA 

Escucha entonces la sabiduría del sabio:*

“Camina plácidamente entre el ruido y las prisas,

y recuerda que la paz puede encontrarse en el silencio.

Mantén buenas relaciones con todos en tanto te sea posible, pero sin transigir.

Di tu verdad tranquila y claramente;

Y escucha a los demás,

incluso al torpe y al ignorante.

Ellos también tienen su historia.

Evita las personas ruidosas y agresivas,

pues son vejaciones para el espíritu.

Si te comparas con los demás,

puedes volverte vanidoso y amargado

porque siempre habrá personas más grandes o más pequeñas que tú.

Disfruta de tus logros, así como de tus planes.

Interésate en tu propia carrera,

por muy humilde que sea;

es un verdadero tesoro en las cambiantes visicitudes del tiempo.

Sé cauto en tus negocios,

porque el mundo está lleno de engaños.

Pero no por esto te ciegues a la virtud que puedas encontrar;

mucha gente lucha por altos ideales

y en todas partes la vida está llena de heroísmo.

Sé tu mismo.

Especialmente no finjas afectos.

Tampoco seas cínico respecto al amor,

porque frente a toda aridez y desencanto,

el amor es tan perenne como la hierba.

Acepta con cariño el consejo de los años,

renunciando con elegancia a las cosas de juventud.

Nutre la fuerza de tu espíritu para que te proteja en la inesperada desgracia,

pero no te angusties con fantasías.

Muchos temores nacen de la fatiga y la soledad.

Más allá de una sana disciplina,

sé amable contigo mismo.

Eres una criatura del universo,

al igual que los árboles y las estrellas;

tienes derecho a estar aquí.

Y, te resulte o no evidente,

sin duda el universo se desenvuelve como debe.

Por lo tanto, mantente en paz con Dios,

de cualquier modo que Le concibas,

y cualesquiera sean tus trabajos y aspiraciones,

mantente en paz con tu alma

en la ruidosa confusión de la vida.

Aún con todas sus farsas, cargas y sueños rotos,

éste sigue siendo un hermoso mundo.

Ten cuidado y esfuérzate en ser feliz”.


----------



## bladu (23 Ago 2010)

Dios que grande este este post.

De acuerdo con el que ha dicho el KArma es muy cabron


----------



## Bubble Boy (23 Ago 2010)

Os recomiedo que leáis el libro "EL sendero de la mano izquierda de Fernándo Sánchez-Dragó".

Tiene algunos puntos interesantes.


----------



## lum (23 Ago 2010)

Me ha parecido realmente curioso este hilo. Como es muy extenso y mi memoria pésima, en este momento sólo tengo en la cabeza el post de Enangel, y resulta que tiene un punto que me parece magnífico. Desde luego mi experiencia lo corrobora por completo. Cito:



> 13. Una persona que es agradable contigo, pero trata mal a un camarero, no es una persona agradable. (Esto es muy importante. Presta atención. Nunca falla.)



Aporto alguno:


Nuestra sociedad tiene como base una cultura bastante enferma. Una de las cosas que nos lastran mucho más de lo que queremos admitir es el individualismo tan enraizado en el que estamos instalados y la poca cantidad de relaciones en las que disfrutamos de un nivel de honestidad y confianza que valga la pena.
Parcialmente como consecuencia de esto, a veces nos olvidamos de que: todo el mundo tiene problemas. Algunos de ellos serios. Tengas el problema que tengas, no pierdas de vista que seguro que conoces a más de una persona que ha pasado por algo similar a lo tuyo. Y en algunos casos, peor.
A pesar del coste, vale la pena intentar ser algo generoso de partida con la gente. Al que se intenta aprovechar, al 2o o 3er intento le cortas y ya está. Mala suerte. Pero si eres correspondido o agradecido de forma honesta, vaya tesoro.
Basar tu conducta en el "piensa mal y acertarás", es práctico en la relación con el resto de la gente en el 90 % de los casos (en nuestra sociedad). O incluso más. Pero conduce a la tragedia estrepitosa en el porcentaje restante, que viene a ser justamente la mayor parte de las relaciones que hacen que valga la pena la vida.
Leer es una de las mejores formas de ensanchar tu mente... PERO: ¡ solamente si lo que lees es bueno ! (es mentira que vale la pena leer cualquier cosa, sobre todo con la inmensa cantidad de basura que se escribe y publica en la actualidad). 
Y: salvo determinados casos nada supera la posibilidad de aprender de alguien que sabe de verdad. Pena que haya tan pocos, sean tan poco valorados, y por encima estén ocultos bajo capas de mierda.
No vivimos en democracia. No vivimos en auténtica libertad. No somos más listos que otros que viven peor materialmente que nosotros. Simplemente somos más afortunados materialmente que la media mundial, y menos afortunados materialmente que otros de una minoría aún más pequeña que la nuestra.


----------



## tula (23 Ago 2010)

Del libro "Las cosas importantes de la vida las aprendí en el parvulario" de Robert Fulghum.

Algunas de esas cosas:

-Compártelo todo
-Juega limpio
-No pegues
-Vuelve a dejar las cosas donde las encontraste
-Limpia todo lo que hayas ensuciado
-Pide perdón cuando lastimes a alguien
-Lávate las manos antes de comer
.
.
.


----------



## Sentencia75 (23 Ago 2010)

Yo aprendí a los 6 años cuando unos gitanos pequeños me acorralaron en un salón recreativo y amenazaban con sacarme los ojos y nadie me defendía(el salón estaba lleno) que los gitanos son escoria y merecen morir y que los blancos son unos cobardes y otros unos hijos de puta que no son capaces de defender a un niño de 6 años.

¡Exterminio de los gitanos ya!.
No me banees Calópez, el tipo preguntó. Además recuerda que yo soy el responsable del post según la ley, no tú.


----------



## bladu (23 Ago 2010)

lum dijo:


> Me ha parecido realmente curioso este hilo. Como es muy extenso y mi memoria pésima, en este momento sólo tengo en la cabeza el post de Enangel, y resulta que tiene un punto que me parece magnífico. Desde luego mi experiencia lo corrobora por completo. Cito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante aporte tuyo Lum, aunque dificil de cumplir.

Yo que soy una persona que se ha llevado muuuchos chascos con la gente en la vida, hace tiempo que me cerrado en banda bastante a la hora de relacionarme con los demas. Y noto evidentemente que como persona me empobrezco, porque aunque pudiera ser dificil, veo que me estoy perdiendo buenas muchas cosas de la vida, por ser desconfiado, por miedo que me decepcionen, utilicen, o si me implico demasiado con la otra persona.

Es dificil lo que propones, seria lo ideal hacerlo. Si tu lo haces Chapeau por ti.


----------



## RvD (23 Ago 2010)

Ciertamente no me he leído las 16 páginas. Aún así hago mi contribución a pesar de arriesgarme a repetir.

La primera, "piensa mal y te quedaras corto".
La segunda, la ley de butronero. No meterla dos veces en el mismo agujero.


----------



## Perezoso (23 Ago 2010)

RvD dijo:


> Ciertamente no me he leído las 16 páginas. Aún así hago mi contribución a pesar de arriesgarme a repetir.
> 
> La primera, "piensa mal y te quedaras corto".
> La segunda, la ley de butronero. No meterla dos veces en el mismo agujero.



a mi no me importa repetir con la misma chica durante años. Yo practico la "ley del hemoal" ; primero por la vagina y luego un anal. 

asi no la meto en el mismo agujero, por lo menos en la misma noche. 

me da pereza buscarme una chica distinta cada semana.

Ahora en serio:

_La vida es lo que te pasa mientras haces planes_. 

Lo dijo John Lennon, y lo suscribo al 100 %.


----------



## h2so4 (24 Ago 2010)

Una de ellas es que si alguien que es una mala persona te aconseja hacer algo, o te habla bien o mal de alguien o algo, te debes acoger siempre a lo contrario. Ejemplo, si Zapatero dice que va a crear empleo, darle casas a los jóvenes, modernizar el país, luchar contra la delincuencia, etc... entonces nos va a joder bien jodidos.


----------



## ferengi (24 Ago 2010)

Una cosa que aprendi

Suerte = preparacion mas oportunidad

Mala suerte= vagacia mas descuido.


----------



## h2so4 (24 Ago 2010)

Siendo yo un chaval, me atacó en cierta ocasión un perro grande, y del miedo pasé a la rabia... cuando le iba a dar una patada en el hocico al maldito chucho pulgoso, éste salió huyendo, y un hombre que había cerca me riñó por maltratar al pobre animal. Así es la gente, y así se explica que voten a Zapatero, pues la gente es zoófila, sadomasoquista, drogadicta, analfabeta y anormal, y le va la marcha del psoe. Desde aquí les deseo a todos los votantes sociatas la peor de las miserias en vida, y que al final Dios les perdone y vivan eternamente felices en el paraíso. Amén.


----------



## h2so4 (24 Ago 2010)

Sentencia75 dijo:


> Yo aprendí a los 6 años cuando unos gitanos pequeños me acorralaron en un salón recreativo y amenazaban con sacarme los ojos y nadie me defendía(el salón estaba lleno) que los gitanos son escoria y merecen morir y que los blancos son unos cobardes y otros unos hijos de puta que no son capaces de defender a un niño de 6 años.
> 
> ¡Exterminio de los gitanos ya!.
> No me banees Calópez, el tipo preguntó. Además recuerda que yo soy el responsable del post según la ley, no tú.



Hay gitanos honrados, decentes, trabajadores y excelentes personas, y yo he conocido a algunos de ellos, pero por desgracia son una minoría, pues su forma de vida en la que se apartan del resto (pues nos consideran inferiores), les lleva a ser ladrones, vendedores de drogas, etc...
Lo peor no es que te amenazaran, sino que nadie te defendiera, y más siendo un niño pequeño, lo cual confirma mi teoría de que la mayoría de la gente es cobarde, y por tal cobardía merecen a Zapatero, que los sodomice a todos y les dé gustirrinín en la cola de cáritas...


----------



## sandokan31416 (24 Ago 2010)

Andrespp dijo:


> Y bueno, recomendar algunos libros como:
> 
> Las Meditaciones de Marco Aurelio
> Oraculo Manual y Arte de Prudencia de Baltasar Gracian.
> ...



La autobiografía de Bertrand Russell es un gran documento vital que recomiendo. También sería de lectura obligada la autobiografía de su segunda mujer, Dora Russell, para conocer las dos caras de la moneda. 

Bertrand Russell tiene obritas de divulgación muy amenas, como "La conquista de la felicidad" o "Matrimonio y moral" o la recopilación "Por qué no soy cristiano". Hay que leerlas dentro del contexto y recordando que algunas de estas obras respondieron a necesidades económicas. De Albert Einstein he leido menos, y me parece un tostón, porque fue uno de los primeros ídolos de masa gracias a los medios de comunicación. Hilbert se le adelantó en la Relatividad General, y la Relatividad Especial ya estaba contenida en las ecuaciones de Maxwell. 

Lecciones que me ha dado a mí la vida.

La salud es esencial, sin salud no eres nada.

Mañana puedes estar muerto. La vida es muy corta, y puede durar menos de lo que te crees.

Los hijos vienen para quedarse, pero ellos no han pedido venir, tú los has traido a la existencia y eres responsable de ellos.

Si tratas a los demás como si fueran basura, no te extrañe que su comportamiento hacia tí sea acorde con tu trato. No cuesta nada ser considerado y amable.

Todo ser humano puede equivocarse una vez y tiene derecho a corregir su error. Dale siempre esa oportunidad a las personas. Si no la aprovechan o reaccionan ofendidas, el problema ya no es tuyo, sino de ellos. Aplícate lo mismo si estás en el otro lado. 

Tú eres la única persona de cuya compañía nunca podrás librarte, aprende a conocerte, a reconocer tus defectos y aprende la manera de que ellos no jueguen en tu contra ...


----------



## bladu (24 Ago 2010)

Me apunto los libros recomnedados Sandokan


----------



## bladu (24 Ago 2010)

IrvingWashington dijo:


> 1. A contar a los demás solo la mitad de lo que se.




Muy buena esa, me la apunto.

¿Por cierto notais en el día a día que vuestros compañeros, amigos...., omiten intencionadamente detalles, o mienten a diario, a la hora de contar cosas?


----------



## Rocket (24 Ago 2010)

Entre las muchas, muchísimas cosas que la vida te enseña, hay una que no he visto escrita en esta larguísima lista de tan valiosos conocimientos, y esta sí es aplicable directamente al foro y sus foreros:

*"Eres esclavo de lo que dices y dueño de lo que callas".*


----------



## h2so4 (3 Sep 2010)

Que si un sociata te dice que algo es blanco, es negro, y si alguien vota al psoe es, o un retrasado mental profundo, o un sinvergüenza como ellos.


----------



## bladu (9 Sep 2010)

No es mas rico quien mas tiene, sino quien menos necesita


----------



## h2so4 (17 Sep 2010)

Que si zETAparo dice que nuestra economía es como la de Japón, es que está preparando un harakiri generalizado...
Jaón está a años luz de España, y con este engendro satánico masónico de zETAparo estamos infinitamente más lejos.
He aprendido que el número de los tontos es incontable. Numerus stultorum infinitus est. Il numero degli stronzi è infinito. gilipollorum votantes socialistorros mangonibus, corruptionis maxime mamoneibusque tocata pelotorum colae paratorum cum mucus in naso comedere, sed non pecunia, quia sindicalorum viagiantes in nave luxorum per Balticum mare rindendo gilipollorum parados.


----------



## PARTARSUSQUEVOY (17 Sep 2010)

Que hay que vivir cada dia como si fuera el último pues algun día acertarás.
Que a quien Dios se la dé San pedro se la bendiga.
Que el dinero no da la felicidad. Pero si la quieres comprar lo necesitas.
Que hay que dar a las cosas la importancia que tienen y no más.
Que otro vendrá que hará bueno al que se va.
Y cosas así.


----------



## bladu (22 Sep 2010)

subvencionados dijo:


> Que el SER humano es maravilloso. Somos la ostia. Ni nos imaginamos lo HERMOSOS y MARAVILLOSOS que somos.
> 
> Ahora bien, para comprender eso, no lo busques en la razón, en los procesos mentales cognitivos que miden y pesan las decisiones ayudados por las emociones más dañinas o por la animalidad más profunda.
> 
> Para comprender lo anterior hay que cerrar los ojitos, concentrarse y dejarse llevar. Cuando comprendamos que todos somos UNO, el secreto estará desvelado y lo BELLO de nuestra ESENCIA emergerá. No hay diferencias, no hay individualidad, no hay ego, personalidad, todo es un invento de nuestro matrix mental para evolucionar.



Me gusta lo que has escrito. Por casualidad, no habras pasado por una ECM. Si quieres me puedes responder por mp.

Un saludo


----------



## crash2012 (23 Sep 2010)

QUE EMPEPITARSE CON EL BANCO A 30 AÑOS ES UN MATRIMONIO MAS DURADERO QUE LA DE EMPEPITARSE CON UNA VISILLERA.


LAS VISILLERAS VIENEN Y VAN,PERO LAS HIPOTECAS PERMANECEN...
::::::::::


----------



## crash2012 (23 Sep 2010)

h2so4 dijo:


> hay gitanos honrados, decentes, trabajadores y excelentes personas, y yo he conocido a algunos de ellos, pero por desgracia son una minoría, pues su forma de vida en la que se apartan del resto (pues nos consideran inferiores), les lleva a ser ladrones, vendedores de drogas, etc...
> Lo peor no es que te amenazaran, sino que nadie te defendiera, y más siendo un niño pequeño, lo cual confirma mi teoría de que la mayoría de la gente es cobarde, y por tal cobardía merecen a zapatero, que los sodomice a todos y les dé gustirrinín en la cola de cáritas...



mira el bideo..


----------



## Aladrillo (23 Sep 2010)

He dado thanks a los mensajes de este hilo con los que estoy mayoritaria o totalmente de acuerdo, por no citar todos pongo el que estoy de acuerdo al 500%:



lum dijo:


> Aporto alguno:
> 
> 
> [*]Nuestra sociedad tiene como base una cultura bastante enferma. Una de las cosas que nos lastran mucho más de lo que queremos admitir es el individualismo tan enraizado en el que estamos instalados y la poca cantidad de relaciones en las que disfrutamos de un nivel de honestidad y confianza que valga la pena.
> ...



Pongo los míos, aunque algunos ya están repetidos en este hilo y otros los han expresado con mejor prosa, a mí me sale describirlo en forma de consejo (puede parecer imperativo) pero sé perfectamente que a todas estas conclusiones hay que llegar personalmente, porque creerse de entrada todo lo que lees o escuchas o lo que te parece más bonito a la vista es un error:

Sobre psicología y sociedad:

-La salud es lo más importante, la mayoría no la aprecian hasta que la pierden. Y algunos ni siquiera después de perderla. Mañana te puede caer un meteorito o explotarte una arteria, vive con ello en mente pero para que te afecte positivamente y no al contrario.

-A los amigos se los escoge, a la familia no. No hay ningún vínculo místico entre familiares, solo una mayor predisposición para compartir problemas respecto de lo habitual en la sociedad.

-Leed sobre las diferentes clasificaciones de la personalidad humana y quedaos con las partes de cada una que más efectivas os resulten, la gente no es igual entre sí y no solo eso sino que casi todos los problemas proceden de dichas diferencias, empleadlas para no volveros locos en el trato con otros y para comprenderos mejor a vosotros mismos. Procurad juntaros con las personalidades que os resulten positivas y alejaos de las negativas (en la medida de lo posible). Eso sí muchas de estas clasificaciones son anteriores a la década de 1970 porque actualmente no están bien vistas por la corrección política, en los libros actuales es difícil encontrarlas claramente.

-Los conceptos elevados como "justicia", "orden", "bien", etc... no existen como norma ni como tendencia absoluta inherente a nada. Solo son sublimaciones de características psicológicas positivas, pero jamás espereis encontrarlas en todas partes como si fueran la gravedad o el magnetismo. Al contrario, esos conceptos y sus aplicaciones suelen estar enormemente pervertidos por un grupo sobre el que voy a hablar a continuación: egoístas psicopáticos.

-Los egoístas psicopáticos: Tienen su instinto de supervivencia exageradamente desarrollado y carecen total o parcialmente de empatía. Cuantos más lejos, mejor y NUNCA os fieis de ellos, basan gran parte de su estrategia en manipular a los que no son como ellos. Son los que llegan más alto en los entornos competitivos, agresivos y/o violentos (por ejemplo las jerarquías de las empresas).

-No vivimos en una democracia, vivimos en una dictadura del capital con un maquillaje pseudosocial cada vez más fino. El dinero no da la felicidad, la compra. Un homosexual sin dinero es un "maricón" y otro con dinero es "gay". Un enfermo mental sin dinero es un "loco" y iotro con dinero es "excéntrico". El clasismo laboral y económico está socialmente aceptado y potenciado a todos los niveles, solo una minoría de gente prefiere pasar hambre y seguir fiel a su ideal, respecto de la gran mayoría que prefiere venderse (aunque sea por una miseria).

-Los "medios de comunicación" efectivamente se dedican a "comunicar": lo que los gobernantes quieren que pienses, dándote a elegir entre Burguer King, Mc Donalds o Kentucky Fried Chicken (para dar una falsa sensación de libertad).

-Evitad los "zeitgeist" sociales (las cosmovisiones psicológicas que la población cree en cada momento): son herramientas de control social. La "crisis", la "igualdad de género", etc... actuad al margen de ellas en la medida de lo posible.

-Nunca, nunca, nunca dejeis que algo os afecte tan negativamente que os deje paralizados o profundamente hundidos, sobre todo asuntos que no afectan a la salud vuestra o de vuestros allegados y especialmente lo relativo a los campos académicos y laborales. Llegado a ese punto: "_hakuna matata_" o "_que le den por el culo_" (una frase u otra a elección personal).


Sobre mujeres:

-La cabra tira al monte (dejad las "conversiones milagrosas" para las santas católicas canonizadas, no os las creais).

-Las lágrimas de una mujer salen de los ojos pero no siempre del corazón. Fiaros real y profundamente de pocos, pero jamás de una mujer.

-Con la mujer y el cerdo no es elegir, es acertar. Pero evitad las diferencias grandes de personalidades que se puedan prever, porque todas las relaciones de pareja pasarán por momentos duros y en general suelen ir a peor en vez de a mejor.

-Mostrando una autoconfianza exagerada (que no tiene por qué ser real), te llevas al 70%. Con dinero al 99% (la que diga que no es porque no ha conocido a ningún rico que las quisiera de pareja).


----------



## Vorsicht (23 Sep 2010)

Que hay mucho más hijoputa suelto de lo que parece.


----------



## Beriaru (23 Sep 2010)

Lecciones...

La lección más importante que me ha dado la vida es que es injusta. Pero eso es un poco falso, porque los que somos injustos somos nosotros.

Otra cosa que me ha enseñado es que si quieres algo, tendrás que trabajartelo tú. Como la vida es injusta y eso no me gusta, procuro cambiarla en mi entorno con una simple regla: trata a los demás como te gustaría que te tratasen a ti. También incluyo el 'quien no aporta, no tiene derecho a exigir', pero no sólo a los demás, sino sobretodo a mí mismo.

Es un tanto inocente y supongo que los escocidos del foro saltarán con lo de 'progresía' y tal. Allá cada uno, a mi me funciona y a lo largo del tiempo he notado que no solo mejora mi vida, sino también en cierta medida la de los que están a mi alrededor.

Obviamente es mas cool ser un amargado y quejarse de la vida mientras se es un miserable y amarga la vida de los demás. Yo opté por otro camino, y funciona.

Una buena dosis de cinismo y mucha paciencia es requisito indispensable. Advertidos quedáis.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (23 Sep 2010)

-Nada es lo que parece.
-Los gobiernos democráticos están llenos de imperfecciones que dan como resultado una sofisticada maquinaria de robo de parte de la banca y la casta gobernante a la población.
-Cuando la población de un pais permite que un psicópata como ZP lleve las riendas de su presente y futuro, se merece todas las desgracias que le traiga.


----------



## symba (23 Sep 2010)

Alamán dijo:


> que si tienes como norma decir la verdad, te crucifican



asi nos va!!!!!
yo no miento, como mucho omito y no me va nada mal.


----------



## bladu (23 Sep 2010)

Buenos post la ultima serie...


----------



## pepinox (23 Sep 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> -Los gobiernos democráticos están llenos de imperfecciones que dan como resultado una sofisticada maquinaria de robo de parte de la banca y la casta gobernante a la población.



O sea, que la existencia de "una sofisticada maquinaria de robo de parte de la banca y la casta gobernante a la población" es, meramente, una imperfección de los gobiernos democráticos.

Hágaselo mirar. A mi jucio, la excesiva exposición al Telediario le ha condicionado a aceptar el sistema de sedicente "gobierno democrático" y a buscar excusas y eufemismos para dulcificar sus INTOLERABLES taras.

Lo que en el pasado causaba motines, hoy provoca benignos comentarios sobre "imperfecciones".


----------



## feliponII (23 Sep 2010)

h2so4 dijo:


> Que si un sociata te dice que algo es blanco, es negro, y si alguien vota al psoe es, o un retrasado mental profundo, o un sinvergüenza como ellos.



No soy SOE-fanboy pero ... tio creo que tienes mania persecutoria con zp :S 
es que llevas 8 mensajes en este hilo y todos son de lo mismo ... 

en fin estoy de acuerdo en que no lo han hecho bien ... en verdad bastante mal ... pero de ahi a lo tuyo ...

por cierto me ha gustado mucho el libraco de beltrand russell de la "felicidad" y se lo recomiendo mucho a todos ... un libro genial sobre las relaciones humanas es el de carnaige ... "como tener amigos"


----------



## bladu (8 Oct 2010)

Subo el post


----------



## bladu (23 Dic 2010)

Despues de un tiempo, subo el post, para que la nueva gente que se ha incorporado nos cuente sus impresiones.

Y porque se un hilo interesante, coño!


----------



## sen (23 Dic 2010)

que las cosas importantes en la vida no son cosas.


----------



## fadesa (23 Dic 2010)

Que unos están para dar y otros para recibir

Y que básicamente nuestra existencia se limita a introducir cosas por algunos orificios y a expulsarlas por otros.....


----------



## Russ Meyer (23 Dic 2010)

Enangel dijo:


> 13. Una persona que es agradable contigo, pero trata mal a un camarero, no es una persona agradable. (Esto es muy importante. Presta atención. Nunca falla.)



Totalmente cierto.


----------



## bladu (23 Dic 2010)

fadesa dijo:


> Que unos están para dar y otros para recibir
> 
> Y que básicamente nuestra existencia se limita a introducir cosas por algunos orificios y a expulsarlas por otros.....



Simple pero efectivo


----------



## Segoviano (23 Dic 2010)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zlHAiddNUY?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zlHAiddNUY?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## chaber (24 Dic 2010)

No hagas caso a lo que diga nadie en un foro de internet.


----------



## Quemao (24 Dic 2010)

Que los tres colectivos mas hijos de puta que hay en este mundo son, por este orden:

-Los políticos.
-Los políticos.
-Los políticos.


----------



## PANDORA (24 Dic 2010)

*ITACA (con mis mejores deseos para todos)*

Cuando emprendas tu viaje hacia Ítaca
debes rogar que el viaje sea largo,
lleno de peripecias, lleno de experiencias.
No has de temer ni a los lestrigones ni a los cíclopes,
ni la cólera del airado Posidón.
Nunca tales monstruos hallarás en tu ruta
si tu pensamiento es elevado, si una exquisita
emoción penetra en tu alma y en tu cuerpo.
Los lestrigones y los cíclopes
y el feroz Posidón no podrán encontrarte
si tú no los llevas ya dentro, en tu alma,
si tu alma no los conjura ante ti.
Debes rogar que el viaje sea largo,
que sean muchos los días de verano;
que te vean arribar con gozo, alegremente,
a puertos que tú antes ignorabas.
Que puedas detenerte en los mercados de Fenicia,
y comprar unas bellas mercancías:
madreperlas, coral, ébano, y ámbar,
y perfumes placenteros de mil clases.
Acude a muchas ciudades del Egipto
para aprender, y aprender de quienes saben.
Conserva siempre en tu alma la idea de Ítaca:
llegar allí, he aquí tu destino.
Mas no hagas con prisas tu camino;
mejor será que dure muchos años,
y que llegues, ya viejo, a la pequeña isla,
rico de cuanto habrás ganado en el camino.
No has de esperar que Ítaca te enriquezca:
Ítaca te ha concedido ya un hermoso viaje.
Sin ellas, jamás habrías partido;
mas no tiene otra cosa que ofrecerte.
Y si la encuentras pobre, Ítaca no te ha engañado.
Y siendo ya tan viejo, con tanta experiencia,
sin duda sabrás ya qué significan las Ítacas.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (24 Dic 2010)

chaber dijo:


> No hagas caso a lo que diga nadie en un foro de internet.



- Que a veces vale la pena leerse las 18 páginas de un hilo chorra que no debería estar en el principal.


----------



## Don Pantunflo (24 Dic 2010)

PANDORA dijo:


> Cuando emprendas tu viaje hacia Ítaca
> debes rogar que el viaje sea largo,
> lleno de peripecias, lleno de experiencias.
> No has de temer ni a los lestrigones ni a los cíclopes,
> ...



Muy bien traído, que bueno es este texto


----------



## alxodin (24 Dic 2010)

Me he topado con este hilo tarde y no me he leido sino las primeras páginas así que perdonad si la siguiente reflexión (o alguna en la misma línea) ya ha sido expuesta.

Lecciones de la vida decís... cuando en 5000-6000 años de historia y unos 200.000 de existencia del ser humano apenas hemos podido definir o comprender lo que es la vida en sí. A lo sumo, dar definiciones de algunos de sus muy diversos aspectos: metabólicos, termodinámicos, evolutivos, reproductivos... e incluso filosóficos, espirituales o sociales si dejamos a un lado lado las concepciones meramente científicas.

La vida propia (el "yo", si queréis) es algo tan súmamente complejo, desconocido, demasiado cercano y dependiente de los entornos, sociedades, circustancias personales y otros "yos" que nos rodean e influyen, que no puede ser explicada con un conjunto de lecciones (normas al fin y al cabo). Lo que es válido hoy, quizá no lo sea mañana, ni lo haya sido ayer.

La genuina idea que cada cual tenga de la vida, está limitada por su propia percepción a lo largo del ínfimo tiempo que tenemos para explorar el inmenso universo de experiencias y entelequias que se presenta ante nosotros. Aunque acumule además un "extenso" conocimiento proviniente de otros, seguirá encerrado en las propias limitaciones de aquellos a los que estudie; después de todo, cada persona vive una única vida, desde su única perspectiva.

No hay verdades absolutas en lo que a vivir se refiere, y las que se han tratado como tales han ido evolucionando e incluso cambiando drásticamente a lo largo de la historia; todo depende del cristal con el que se mire.

En mi caso, y puesto que me sé incapaz de llegar a un consenso conmigo mismo en este duelo, sólo puedo plantearme una máxima: "vive y deja vivir". Abogo por que cada cual tenga el concepto de vida que desee, mientras que tal concepto no me incluya a mí sin mi permiso, ni -a poder ser- perjudique a otros.

A riesgo de recaer en tópicos, como dijo Sócrates, y -más que con nada- en este aspecto: "sólo sé que no sé nada".

Quien quiera entender, que entienda.


Un saludo y felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## -V_ (24 Dic 2010)

No hagas todo lo que puedas

No gastes todo lo que tienes

No creas todo lo que oyes

No digas todo lo que sabes

Nunca creas un "TeQuiero" de una mujer 

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Janlee (24 Dic 2010)

Que , cuanto más aprendes , más consciente eres de lo ignorante que eres.


----------



## cosmólogo (24 Dic 2010)

que uno debe ser objetivo y realista SIEMPRE


----------



## ikifenix (24 Dic 2010)

Que los zurdos nos manchamos la mano al escribir.


----------



## Harold Alexander (24 Dic 2010)

-La gente da asco.

-El mundo da asco.

-La vida da asco.

-T*d*s P*t*s.


----------



## damnit (24 Dic 2010)

- Que en el mundo laboral -español- sólo se funciona a base de chupapollimos, correveidilismos, enchufismos y amiguismos
- Que más vale que mires por tí mismo porque nadie lo va a hacer
- Que el secreto del éxito consiste en pensar en tí mismo y no mirar donde -o quién- pisas


----------



## Burbruxista (24 Dic 2010)

JoseII dijo:


> 2) Aprender a estar abajo y arriba.



Excepto en el sexo, maño, los aujeros solo de salida...


----------



## Don Pantunflo (24 Dic 2010)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> -La gente da asco.
> 
> -El mundo da asco.
> 
> ...



He aquí el remedio


Spoiler














Spoiler



GAME OVER


----------



## Saco de papas (24 Dic 2010)

- La gente, a espensas de lo que te digan, si pueden cambiar.

- A veces hay que olvidar.

- Nadie hará nada por tí, excepto tus padres.

- A veces solo hace falta tener la boca cerrada.

- A piedra que rueda no le sale moo.

- Soldado que huye nunca muere.

- Más cornadas da el hambre.

- Las españolas solo te quieren como amigo porque todos quieren follar con ellas.

- A veces hay que estar ahí, aunque lo hagas gratis y con un rabo de 30 cms en el culo.

- No es más feliz, el que más tiene, sino el que más enchufe tiene.

- La confianza da asco.

- No tiene más suerte porque no es más tonto.

- Si no es tuyo no lo cojas.

- Si está en rojo, párate.

- Lo que hagan y tengan los demás a tí te da igual.

- Las apariencias importan.

- Las apariencias engañan.

- Ya nos veremos en el futuro.

- Ten cuidado a quien pisas al subir por si te lo encuentras al bajar.

Y sobre todo... si tienes que hacerlo y no sabes como, no lo intentes... hazlo, pero no lo intentes.


----------



## Mono Artico (24 Dic 2010)

La suerte juega un papel determinante en todo lo que te afecta a lo largo de la vida.


----------



## alxodin (24 Dic 2010)

No tengo ánimo alguno de ofender... pero habéis recurrido a comentarios de este estilo tantas veces, que me veo obligado a preguntarlo:

¿Qué os han hecho las mujeres?

T*d*s p*t*s, no te fies de ellas, sólo te quieren como amigo pero en cambio quieren follar con todos los demás, jamás creas nada de lo que te digan, etc, etc, etc... cual disco rallado.

Me hace pensar que aquellos que tan recurrentemente incidís en comentarios así sois un grupo de inadaptados sexuales enganchados a internet y al onanismo, que sencillamente no saben como tratar con ellas. Y -seguramente en muchos casos- sois capaces de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no percataros de la miga en el propio.

Como he dicho antes, no hay verdades absolutas... pero para mi la mujer es el cénit de "la creación" (mi agnosticismo me obliga a escribirlo entre comillas), al menos eso me ha demostrado mi experiencia... y en general considero que -sin buscarlo ni quererlo en la mayoría de las ocasiones- yo me he portado peor con ellas de lo que ellas lo han hecho conmigo. Por supuesto he tenido desengaños, pero no por el hecho de que fueran mujeres, sino porque al igual que nosotros, son personas; y lo que hay realmente dentro de cada cual sólo es accesible a él/ella mism@... lo que provoca confrontamientos y -en ocasiones- decepciones. Por tanto, soy consciente de haber sido actor y objeto de dichas decepciones; "c'est la vie". Un dosis de introspección retrospectiva no os vendría mal.

Me considero bastante joven aún y -como he dicho antes- nada es eterno, mucho menos las ideas; sin embargo me cuesta creer que llegue a cambiar de opinión en este aspecto.

Con todo, me gustaría entenderos, a todos los que pensáis así, de modo que repito mi pregunta: ¿qué os han hecho? (espero que el anonimato de internet os anime a contestar con la sinceridad suficiente).

Un saludo.


----------



## Titostar (24 Dic 2010)

Estoy muy de acuerdo con muchas frases que se han comentado. Añadiría una mía: 

El tiempo es lo único finito en tu vida, no lo malgastes. Si vendes tu tiempo hazlo porque realmente es necesario. Asegúrate de dar tu tiempo a quien realmente lo merezca. 

Había hace algún tiempo un anuncio (no recuerdo ni de lo que era) que hablaba de este tema y aparecía un hombre que acababa dando una moraleja así como "¿y si cada segundo fuera un euro también lo tirarías?.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Dic 2010)

Pues, que por muy mal ques estés, siempre hay otro que las pasa peor que tú.Así que no estás tan mal como piensas.


----------



## Elputodirector (24 Dic 2010)

Saco de papas dijo:


> -
> 
> - A piedra que rueda no le sale moo.



moo? :: ::


----------



## newdawnfades (24 Dic 2010)

-Ante la duda... folla. (Al pacino en "Esencia de mujer").
-De esta vida sacarás lo que metas y nada más.
-Respeta las religiones, pero no confíes en ellas.
-Protégete en todo momento (Clint Eastwood en "Million dollar baby").


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (24 Dic 2010)

Titostar dijo:


> Estoy muy de acuerdo con muchas frases que se han comentado. Añadiría una mía:
> 
> El tiempo es lo único finito en tu vida, no lo malgastes. Si vendes tu tiempo hazlo porque realmente es necesario. Asegúrate de dar tu tiempo a quien realmente lo merezca.
> 
> Había hace algún tiempo un anuncio (no recuerdo ni de lo que era) que hablaba de este tema y aparecía un hombre que acababa dando una moraleja así como "¿y si cada segundo fuera un euro también lo tirarías?.



Era el anuncio de un Mercedes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53RbaaBJzzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## erizocanadiense (24 Dic 2010)

El mejor consejo que me ha dado mi padre. De pequeño/joven no lo entendía. Ahora.. Buff... me rijo por el:

-De lo que te digan, no te creas nada. De lo que veas, creete la mitad.


----------



## Visillera (25 Dic 2010)

Todo el mundo mira para sí mismo.


----------



## mmm (25 Dic 2010)

Visillera dijo:


> Todo el mundo mira para sí mismo.



¿Hasta cuando conducen?


----------



## XXavier (25 Dic 2010)

Que no te puedes fiar de casi nadie. En particular, de ninguna mujer, con la posible excepcion de la madre.


----------



## bladu (26 Dic 2010)

XXavier dijo:


> Que no te puedes fiar de casi nadie. En particular, de ninguna mujer, con la posible excepcion de la madre.



Bueno, tampoco creo que sea para tanto. En general no hay que fiarse de ningun ser humano, excepto la familia y aveces ni eso.

Porque muy poca gente es solidaria, vivimos en una sociedad que es una jungla, en la que cada cual mira por sus intereses, tanto que cuando nos topamos con alguien de nobles intenciones, lo primero que hacemos es recelar de el.


----------



## Remkool (26 Dic 2010)

.



que es muy malo vivir un país de dóciles borregos, y me piro !


---------------------------------------------------


* sorprende la cantidad de ESPAÑOLES que se 

ven en cualquier pueblo del sur de Francia, sin que se

pueda saber si son turistas, o nuevos vendimiadores.....*










.


----------



## mmm (26 Dic 2010)

La vida no pone a cada uno en su lugar, necesariamente, para bien o para mal, ni mucho menos. Ni tampoco tienen validez otras frases de cuento de hadas por el estilo.

Hay que intentar hacer las cosas bien, y sobre todo disfrutar en lo posible, que es lo que sí depende de nosotros.

E intentar no perder de vista la perspectiva global de las cosas, y no centrarnos en los detalles en demasía.


----------



## mmm (26 Dic 2010)

XXavier dijo:


> Que no te puedes fiar de casi nadie. En particular, de ninguna mujer, con la posible excepcion de la madre.



Desde luego en este foro hay unos traumas con las mujeres que pa qué.

Sí, son raritas. Sí, no se aclaran ni ellas mismas. Pero coño, nosotros también tenemos lo nuestro. Y además al fin y al cabo nos complementamos en muchos aspectos.


----------



## Pensativo (26 Dic 2010)

Procura no hablar de fundiciones con el herrero. Y no le pidas consejo u opinión a no ser que sea inevitable.

Extrapólese a cualquier ámbito. Tochos por ejemplo.


----------



## Malafalda (26 Dic 2010)

No sé que clase de mujeres habeis conocido los que hablais mal, hay de todo, pero desde mi punto de vista, es muy complicado ser coherente cuando desde niñas nos educan para creer en príncipes azules, y en gilipolleces varias (sólo hay que echar un vistazo a los modelos ideados para las adolescentes) luego la vida es otra cosa, la realidad es terca, no todas estamos igual de preparadas para los sueños rotos.


----------



## KEMEDA (26 Dic 2010)

Mira siempre por ti, nadie va a mirar por ti.
El dinero te hace libre, cuanto mas tengas mejor, mas libre serás.
Cuanto mas falso y pelota seas mas lejos llegaras en la empresa.
Se vive hasta los 20, y luego se sobrevive. (Felipe Gonzalez)


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (26 Dic 2010)

No agaches la cabeza ante nadie y no permitas que alguien la agache delante de ti.


----------



## Caduki (26 Dic 2010)

No todo es blanco o negro, hay muchísimos grises.


----------



## socrates99 (26 Dic 2010)

Que no hay nada mejor que un gobierno progre para meter al pueblo por el culo leyes fascistas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Dic 2010)

Que quien habla de las bondades del trabajo generalmente no pega un palo al agua.

Que nadie tiene ni idea de nada,y cuanto mas convencidos te hablan de algo,menos idea tienen (hay excepciones claro).


----------



## interludio (26 Dic 2010)

pues yo resumiría este año básicamente con algunos últimos descubrimientos a mis 25 añitos, y que los había oído pero no sufrido, que es como realmente se aprenden las cosas, que son:

- No te fies de tu pareja, porque en cualquier momento de da la patada y te deja con lo puesto.
- Nadie va a hacer nada por tí, tu tienes que luchar con uñas y dientes por tí mismo.
- No hay mal que cien años dure, ni cuerpo que lo resista.
- No es mas rico el que mas tiene si no el que menos necesita.
- De todo se sale.
- No te fíes del Estado, hay artículos de la constitución que están de adorno (ente ellos el 14 o el 35)


----------



## damnit (28 Dic 2010)

KEMEDA dijo:


> Mira siempre por ti, nadie va a mirar por ti.
> El dinero te hace libre, cuanto mas tengas mejor, mas libre serás.
> Cuanto mas falso y pelota seas mas lejos llegaras en la empresa.
> Se vive hasta los 20, y luego se sobrevive. (Felipe Gonzalez)



Grandes las 4. Te doy un thanks y eso que yo no soy generoso con esas cosas.


----------



## scott adkins (28 Dic 2010)

Si ves pasar un tren,montate en el siempre,luego si lo que hay dentro no te gusta bajate,pero no dejes pasar de largo ni uno.


----------



## Limón (28 Dic 2010)

De esta vida sacaras, lo que metas y nada mas.


----------



## jake (28 Dic 2010)

Nunca hay que odiar a nadie,por muy mal que te caiga

Intenta llevar la paz y el amor haya donde vayas

Deja huella haya donde vayas


----------



## cocinerobasura (28 Dic 2010)

Cuando estoy enomarado no llego a fin de mes.

P.D: soy pagamariscadas con vino del bueno.


----------



## yonocompro (28 Dic 2010)

*Que yo no compro!*

Que si pudiera alquilaría hasta los calcetines.


----------



## Trinchete (28 Dic 2010)

sandokan31416 dijo:


> De Albert Einstein he leido menos, y me parece un tostón, porque fue uno de los primeros ídolos de masa gracias a los medios de comunicación. Hilbert se le adelantó en la Relatividad General, y la Relatividad Especial ya estaba contenida en las ecuaciones de Maxwell.
> .



Gensanta...vaya gilipolleces.

No te creas lo que lees por internet. Hay cosas que solo se pueden aprender con un libro de geometria diferencial y otro de electrodinamica... 

Y que los atajos son enganyosos y que el verdadero esfuerzo es insustituible.


----------



## Visillera (28 Dic 2010)

interludio dijo:


> pues yo resumiría este año básicamente con algunos últimos descubrimientos a mis 25 añitos, y que los había oído pero no sufrido, que es como realmente se aprenden las cosas, que son:
> 
> -* No te fies de tu pareja, porque en cualquier momento de da la patada y te deja con lo puesto.*
> - Nadie va a hacer nada por tí, tu tienes que luchar con uñas y dientes por tí mismo.
> ...



Marco en negrita las que más me han gustado. Mi madre me decía que nunca dejara todo por un hombre.


----------



## t_chip (28 Dic 2010)

scott adkins dijo:


> Si ves pasar un tren,montate en el siempre,luego si lo que hay dentro no te gusta bajate,pero no dejes pasar de largo ni uno.




Supongo que te han enculado y te has tirado en paracaidas (o lo van a hacer)
?No hay ninguna comida que jamás probarías¿


----------



## Euler (28 Dic 2010)

New "burbu" Age dijo:


> Yo sólo os digo que nunca os fiéis de una mujer (salvo tu madre), y mucho menos si es una visillera



No te falta razón, aunque eso tiene un inconveniente. Es imposible amar a una mujer y ella a ti si no os fiáis uno de otro...alguna vez hay que arriesgarse.


----------



## devil (28 Dic 2010)

A mí la vida con 28 años me ha enseñado lo siguiente:
1) Siempre puedes estar peor.
2) Lo mejor en esta vida es tocar fondo alguna vez para darte cuenta que sólo tienes un camino, subir.
3) Arriésgate en los negocios, con trabajo, esfuerzo y sensatez lo lograrás sacar adelante.
4) Paciencia, todo llega a su momento.
5) Hoy estás arriba....mañana tocarás suelo.
6) No te fíes ni de tu sombra.
7) Cuantos más negocios toques mejor, unos se complementarán a otros.
8) Lo que hoy te sonrrían, mañana te darán por detrás.
9) Cuando alguien amablemente hacia tí será para algo.
10) Nunca prestes dinero A NADIE, NO TE LO DEVOLVERÁN.
11) Cuando estés jodido nadie te prestará dinero.
12) Tú decides tu fituro.
13) No caigas en vicios.
14) Quien gana en la vida no es el más fuerte o más ligero, sino el que cree poder hacerlo.
15) Todo comienza con el pensamiento.
16) Lucha, lucha, lucha.


----------



## midway (28 Dic 2010)

no postear en hilos como este


----------



## devil (28 Dic 2010)

17) Que te importe poco lo que piensen los demás de tí, al revés, júzgales tú a ellos.
18) Haz en esta vida lo que más te satisfaga.
19) Lo que te critican es porque te envidian.
20) Aparenta tener mucho dinero para que te lo presten.
21) En los negocios, a la guerra, con el cuchillo en la boca y sin compasión. La ruina de tu contrario es tu beneficio. No hay pena ni compasión porque ellos no la tendrán contigo.
22) Estafa todo lo que puedas para ganar lo máximo posible.
23) Sé el explotador, no el explotado.
24) Nunca tener miedo. Nunca temer discutir y pelear.


----------



## devil (28 Dic 2010)

Amén. Lo rezo todos los días.
El dinero es mi religión.


----------



## gandalf el gris (28 Dic 2010)

interludio dijo:


> pues yo resumiría este año básicamente con algunos últimos descubrimientos a mis 25 añitos, y que los había oído pero no sufrido, que es como realmente se aprenden las cosas, que son:
> 
> - No te fies de tu pareja, porque en cualquier momento de da la patada y te deja con lo puesto.
> - Nadie va a hacer nada por tí, tu tienes que luchar con uñas y dientes por tí mismo.
> ...



Eso es lo que dicen los pobres...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (28 Dic 2010)

devil dijo:


> 17) Que te importe poco lo que piensen los demás de tí, al revés, júzgales tú a ellos.
> 18) Haz en esta vida lo que más te satisfaga.
> 19) Lo que te critican es porque te envidian.
> 20)* Aparenta tener mucho dinero para que te lo presten.*
> ...



Gracias a cosas como lo remarcado en negrita estamos como estamos. ::


----------



## Local_Heroborrado (28 Dic 2010)

Un resumen de las que más me han gustado:



Pesado dijo:


> - Que en el mundo tan cambiante que vivimos, no merece la pena hacer planes a largo plazo.
> - Que hay que disfrutar el día a día (Carpe Diem)
> - Que la gente es mucho más egoísta de lo que aparenta ser
> - Que la gente, por lo general, es bastante hipócrita
> ...





bladu dijo:


> - Que salvo la familia, (y a veces ni eso), nadie se sacrifica verdaderamente por nadie.
> -Que los amigos vienen y van.
> - Que las cosas que realmente merecen la pena en la vida, son gratis.
> - Que mucha gente confunde ser buena persona con ser tonto.






alimon dijo:


> -Que,salvo un círculo muy reducido que son leales, el resto del mundo es egoista por naturaleza, y como tal deben ser tratados.
> -Que la gente cree tener muchos derechos, pero ninguna obligación.
> -Que la gente por lo general es facilmente manipulable, y dirigible.





ferengi dijo:


> Lo que he aprendido.
> 
> -La gente va a lo suyo.
> 
> ...





Lorca83 dijo:


> -que por dinero la gente hace lo que sea, repito, LO QUE SEA
> -que los amigos no existen, solo existe el intereres y los favores






Nolasco dijo:


> -Las apariencias engañan.
> -Que esta vida es mas dificil de vivir de lo que yo pensaba cuando era niño.
> -Que la felicidad absoluta no existe, solo son pequeños momentos de la vida en los que algo te hace sentir feliz.
> -Lo mas importante es la familia, es la unica que esta ahi cuando realmente mas la necesitas.
> -El ser humano es egoista e hipocrita por naturaleza.





Enterao dijo:


> - que hay que tener mas ojos que una espuerta de peces.
> - que este pais es caso aparte y aqui no triunfa el mas listo sino el mas enchufao.
> - que la vida no es como en las peliculas .
> - que no aprecias lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes.





Maradono dijo:


> -Que no hay que seguir en un trabajo que odias.





Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> 1. Estudiar es importante.
> 2. Cuando necesitas algo de tus amigos, no tiene por qué ser material, sabes de verdad cuáles lo son.
> 3. Que tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas.
> 4. Cuida a tu familia, es lo más importante que hay. Pasa todo el tiempo posible con ella.
> ...





devil dijo:


> 4) Paciencia, todo llega a su momento.
> 5) Hoy estás arriba....mañana tocarás suelo.
> 6) No te fíes ni de tu sombra.
> 8) Lo que hoy te sonrían, mañana te darán por detrás.
> ...





devil dijo:


> 17)
> Que te importe poco lo que piensen los demás de tí, al revés, júzgales tú a ellos.
> 21) En los negocios, a la guerra, con el cuchillo en la boca y sin compasión. La ruina de tu contrario es tu beneficio. No hay pena ni compasión porque ellos no la tendrán contigo.
> 24) Nunca tener miedo. Nunca temer discutir y pelear.




Mis aportaciones:

El ser que más nos quiere en esta vida es nuestra madre. Cuando nuestra madre nuere, quedamos solos en este frío mundo, cuando nuestra madre muere, una parte de nosotros se muere también.

*Te quiero mamá, gracias por darme la vida.*


----------



## mikasa (29 Dic 2010)

"El ser que más nos quiere en esta vida es nuestra madre. Cuando nuestra madre nuere, quedamos solos en este frío mundo, cuando nuestra madre muere, una parte de nosotros se muere también.

Te quiero mamá, gracias por darme la vida".



Eso me anima a dar la mía,

Entre muchas cosas, lo más importante que aprendí fue el dia que nació mi hijo y lo tuve encima de mi pecho, fue esto: que haría CUALQUIER cosa por él, mentir, robar o matar. 
2- Que aun muerta, volvería del mismo infierno si me necesitara.
3- Que echo de menos a mis padres.
4- Que hice bien en colgar en su habitación este poema de Rudyard Kipling


Si

Si puedes mantener la cabeza cuando todo a tu alrededor
pierde la suya y te culpan por ello;
Si puedes confiar en ti mismo cuando todos dudan de ti,
pero admites también sus dudas;
Si puedes esperar sin cansarte en la espera,
o, siendo engañado, no pagar con mentiras,
o, siendo odiado, no dar lugar al odio,
y sin embargo no parecer demasiado bueno, ni hablar demasiado sabiamente;

Si puedes soñar-y no hacer de los sueños tu maestro;
Si puedes pensar-y no hacer de los pensamientos tu objetivo;
Si puedes encontrarte con el triunfo y el desastre
y tratar a esos dos impostores exactamente igual,
Si puedes soportar oír la verdad que has dicho
retorcida por malvados para hacer una trampa para tontos,
O ver rotas las cosas que has puesto en tu vida
y agacharte y reconstruirlas con herramientas desgastadas;

Si puedes hacer un montón con todas tus ganancias
y arriesgarlo a un golpe de azar,
y perder, y empezar de nuevo desde el principio
y no decir nunca una palabra acerca de tu pérdida;
Si puedes forzar tu corazón y nervios y tendones
para jugar tu turno mucho tiempo después de que se hayan gastado
y así mantenerte cuando no queda nada dentro de ti
excepto la Voluntad que les dice: “¡Resistid!”

Si puedes hablar con multitudes y mantener tu virtud
o pasear con reyes y no perder el sentido común;
Si ni los enemigos ni los queridos amigos pueden herirte;
Si todos cuentan contigo, pero ninguno demasiado;
Si puedes llenar el minuto inolvidable
con un recorrido de sesenta valiosos segundos.
Tuya es la Tierra y todo lo que contiene,
y —lo que es más— ¡serás un Hombre, hijo mío!

El resto de cosas que he aprendido, francamente me importan un bledo.


----------



## Tae-suk (29 Dic 2010)

Lecciones importantes: 

"No te creas sin más todo lo que oyes. Sobre todo cuando una persona habla de otra que no está presente".
"Aunque confies en otros, confia más en tí mismo".
"Para estar tranquilo y seguro, compruebalo tu mismo".
"Una disputa siempre tiene 2 caras (por lo menos). Antes de juzgar a alguien, escucha su versión de los hechos".
"Si no sabes que decir, el silencio es la mejor opción. Uno es dueño de sus silencios y esclavo de sus palabras".
"Sé justo: reclama tus derechos, pero primero cumple tus obligaciones".


Esto, de momento.


----------



## bladu (29 Dic 2010)

Trinchete dijo:


> Y que los atajos son enganyosos y que el verdadero esfuerzo es insustituible.



Siento estar en desacuerdo con esta frase, pero la vida me ha enseñado que eso no siempre se cumple, por mucho que te esfuerzas, tanto en el trabajo como en otros aspectos de la vida.

No siempre el que se lo curra triunfa en medio , y en ocasiones ni a largo plazo.


----------



## Trinchete (29 Dic 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Siento estar en desacuerdo con esta frase, pero la vida me ha enseñado que eso no siempre se cumple, por mucho que te esfuerzas, tanto en el trabajo como en otros aspectos de la vida.
> 
> No siempre el que se lo curra triunfa en medio , y en ocasiones ni a largo plazo.



Que es triunfar? Porque haces las cosas? Para quien las haces? 
Creo que uno ha de hacer o estudiar lo que le gusta o le llama la atencion e intentar siempre, siempre hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## bladu (29 Dic 2010)

Este hilo esta quedando de puta madre, es un autentico compendio para andar por esta escuela llamada vida.

Quedaria aun mejor, si explicarais cual es la razon o experiencia, que os impulso a escribir vuestras argumentaciones.

Por otra parte, Trinchete, tambien tienes razón, aunque a veces debido a decisiones del pasado, no es facil enderezar el camino.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (30 Dic 2010)

Que *ti* no lleva tilde.


*ti.*

(Del lat. tibi, dat. de tu, tú).

1. pron. person. Forma de 2.ª persona singular en masculino o femenino, común a los casos genitivo, dativo, acusativo y ablativo. U. siempre con preposición, y cuando esta es con, se dice contigo.

hoy por ~ y mañana por mí.

1. expr. U. para manifestar la reciprocidad que puede haber en servicios o favores.


----------



## Geriatric (30 Dic 2010)

Que Ctrl + Z es para deshacer


----------



## pepejoaki (30 Dic 2010)

mikasa dijo:


> Si
> 
> Si puedes mantener la cabeza cuando todo a tu alrededor
> pierde la suya y te culpan por ello;
> ...



Por cierto, que este poema -dicho por él mismo- es el favorito de José María Aznar.

Y ahora, lo que yo he aprendido:
- Que este país - lamentablemente y por mucha utopía bonita que haya- es ya un sálvese quien pueda (y como pueda). Y que la única forma decente de llevar a cabo ese sálvese quien pueda es no empeorar las posibilidades de salvarse de los demás.


----------



## mikasa (31 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, que este poema -dicho por él mismo- es el favorito de José María Aznar.

Bueno, a mi me dado buen resultado (no como a él). Mi vástago tiene criterio, sentido común, y en general, es una sabandija encantadora..

A la pregunta de qué razón nos anima a dar nuestra opinión es que nadie, jamás escarmienta en cabeza ajena, pero es necesario para el ser humano compartir experiencias.


----------



## mikasa (31 Dic 2010)

pepejoaki dijo:


> Por cierto, que este poema -dicho por él mismo- es el favorito de José María Aznar.
> 
> Y ahora, lo que yo he aprendido:
> - Que este país - lamentablemente y por mucha utopía bonita que haya- es ya un sálvese quien pueda (y como pueda). Y que l*a única forma decente de llevar a cabo ese sálvese quien pueda es no empeorar las posibilidades de salvarse de los demás*.



Lo suscribo.


----------



## ⎣ᒪᥨ (31 Dic 2010)

Que por mucho que planees y te prepares las cosas, el que controla el cotarro siempre es un psicópata del que ni te habías percatado.


----------



## rey0 (31 Dic 2010)

Que si pones el culo en pompa, te la meten con seguridad....


----------



## bladu (31 Dic 2010)

mikasa dijo:


> A la pregunta de qué razón nos anima a dar nuestra opinión es *que nadie, jamás escarmienta en cabeza ajena*, pero es necesario para el ser humano compartir experiencias.




Bueno, quien sabe, es cierto que es algo complicado, uno siempre piensa que su historia va a ser diferente de la de los demas, y ni peor ni mejor, simplemente diferente, ya que las circunstancias de los demas no van a ser las mismas que las de uno mismo.

Pero, que duda cabe que es interesante exponerlas, ya que el verdadero exito de la persona es escarmentar en cabeza ajena.

Quien sabe, quiza haya alguien dispuesto a hacerlo, y las circunstancias suyas sean similares a las de la persona que expone su enseñanza.

Yo estoy dispuesto a ello.


----------



## bladu (6 Ene 2011)

Voy a añadir otra mas.

La vida no es como se empieza sino como se acaba.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (6 Ene 2011)

Primero las escatológicas
No escupas hacia arriba.
No mees contra el viento.
Antes de cagar comprueba si hay papel higiénico

Y más en serio:
Las relaciones tóxicas se deben cortar de raiz
Aprovecha cada día para aprender algo nuevo
Cada día que amanece el número de tontos crece
Si no eres parte de la solución eres parte del problema
No des un mordisco tan grande que luego no seas capaz de tragarlo
No hace el martillo las piedras redondas sino el agua con su lento cantar

Y no te tomes la vida demasiado en serio, no vas salir vivo de ella

No dejes polvo sin echar ni hilo sin trollear:XX::XX:


----------



## atika (6 Ene 2011)

Os habéis esforzado ¿y para qué? Para nada. Moraleja: No os esforcéis 
By homer simpson.


----------



## bladu (29 Mar 2011)

No se soluciona nada, huyendo de los problemas, al final siempre acaban cogiendote


----------



## bladu (29 Mar 2011)

Que, ¿las nuevas remesas de foreros no tienen nada que opinar sobre este tema.......?, se me hace raro


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Mar 2011)

No hay parto sin dolor, ni hortera sin transistor.


----------



## Arvibe (29 Mar 2011)

"Hijo, no salgas ni con la mas guapa ni con la mas fea" Mamá
"El mundo es suficientemente grande para satisfacer las necesidades de todos, pero siempre sera demasiado pequeño para satisfacer la avaricia de algunos." Gandhi


----------



## bladu (29 Mar 2011)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> No hay parto sin dolor, ni hortera sin transistor.



Adaptado a esta sociedad 2.0, supongo que sera hortera que va por la calle, con el movil a todo volumen, oyendo regeton


----------



## bladu (22 Dic 2011)

Mas cosas que me ha enseñado:


- Todo tiene un por qué, no se si se cumplira el dicho de: no hay mal que por bien no venga, PERO debemos de tratar de aprender la enseñanza que trae consigo.
- Hasta de la experiencia mas nimia, se puede aprender algo.
- A la hora de la verdad, todos estamos solos en el mundo
- La felicidad está dentro de nosotros mismos y no depende de nada material ni de nadie
- Ninguna persona vale más la pena que nosotros mismos
- No hay que obsesionarse con nada ni querer todo para ahora, lo que tenga que ser, será igual
- TODO, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO, ESTÁ EN NUESTRA MENTE


----------



## Samo (22 Dic 2011)

Coge la pasta y corre


----------



## Jaime2011 (22 Dic 2011)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Que no conviene perder el tiempo leyendo gilipolleces.....


----------



## torracollons (22 Dic 2011)

Que internet está lleno de idiotas.


----------



## joperez2002 (23 Dic 2011)

Que si como guisantes hago perfect al cagar.
Infalible!


----------



## Cohiba_J (23 Dic 2011)

- Lo más importante es tu experiencia subjetiva.
- Devolver bien por mal es difícil, pero si puedes conseguirlo eres más feliz.
- Ser buena persona y hacer el bien es imprescindible para ser feliz; incluso si lo que quieres es triunfar en la vida... una persona con poca ética triunfa al principio, pero siempre cae.
- No es por ser 'metafísico' pero cada uno recibe lo que da; a veces es difícil saber qué estás dando a los demás, hay que intentar entregar a los demás cosas positivas.
- La autoestima es la clave de muchas cosas y el amor la de todo en general.
- De lo único que te arrepentirás a largo plazo es de no haber disfrutado más; carpe diem.


----------



## luisete99 (23 Dic 2011)

-A mi me enseño que el AMOR lo puedes encontrar cuando menos lo buscas y donde menos esperas.

-Tambien me ha enseñado que la vida se va en un suspiro.

-Hoy estar arriba y mañana puedes estar abajo.

-Es muy malo mirar atras,no te deja avanzar.

Saludos.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (23 Dic 2011)

Jaime2011 dijo:


> Que no conviene perder el tiempo leyendo gilipolleces.....



Tranquilo, lo suyo se cura con la edad.


----------



## Estoseacaba (23 Dic 2011)

luisete99 dijo:


> -A mi me enseño que el AMOR lo puedes encontrar cuando menos lo buscas y donde menos esperas.
> 
> -Tambien me ha enseñado que la vida se va en un suspiro.
> 
> ...



No podría estar más de acuerdo en todo.


----------



## Lorca83 (23 Dic 2011)

cojo sitiooo


----------



## cebollo (23 Dic 2011)

Que no hay que ser generoso con las mujeres.

Lo aceptan todo con tanta naturalidad que ser agradecidas ni se les ocurre.


----------



## azazeldos (23 Dic 2011)

Que nos vamos de aqui con las manos vacias.
De verdad, yo le vi hace dos años las barbas y algo más a San Pedro, lo que me vino a la cabeza es lo solo y desnudo que se encuentra uno en su presencia.
A partir de entonces veo las cosas materiales de otra forma


----------



## Pedro Solves (23 Dic 2011)

A mi la vida me ha enseñado que después de cada fracaso, hay que levantarse, después de cada tropiezo que te da la vida, hay que seguir, nunca desfallecer, levantarse y seguir, hasta que el cuerpo diga basta, nunca bajar los brazos, seguir luchando por lo que quieres y por los que quieres. 

Que hay más gente buena que mala, que la vida es demasiado corta como para desperdiciarla apesadumbrándose uno, que hay que arriesgar, que lo más bonito de la vida es el amor y la amistad, que hay que dar, lo que sea, no tiene porqué ser dinero, cada uno puede dar lo que uno pueda o tenga, cariño, apoyo, y sobre todo dar sin esperar recibir nada a cambio, simplemente por el placer de dar, por ayudar al prójimo... 

Que tener hijos es maravilloso, que todo los que nos ha pasado en esta vida tiene su razón de ser pues somos fruto de todas esas experiencias positivas y negativas, somos quien somos gracias a todo lo que hemos vivido, disfrutado y sufrido a lo largo del camino: nada ha sido en vano, ni lo bueno, ni lo malo, todo lo que nos ha pasado ha sido necesario para configurarnos tal y como somos cada uno ahora, en este mismo instante... 

Que hay que buscarle un sentido a la vida, el mío son mi mujer y mis hijos, que las cosas que no se pueden tocar son las que mantienen en pie todas las cosas que si se pueden tocar, que la salud es lo más importante y que el dinero ayuda, pero tenerlo o acumularlo, nunca debe ser un fin en si mismo, sino un medio para poder vivir mejor...

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Gort (23 Dic 2011)

Que hay que tener una paciencia infinita... y después, aún hay que tener más paciencia. Y, luego, más paciencia...


----------



## jesus88 (23 Dic 2011)

que no te puedes fiar ni de tu sombra.


----------



## damnit (23 Dic 2011)

La vida me ha enseñado muchas cosas, pero la enseñanza que más recientemente he adquirido ha sido una muy sencilla: hay que perseguir los sueños, lo que uno quiere, y cada uno debemos saber que con esfuerzo suficiente todo se consigue. 

Esto que parece una tontería es muchísimo más profundo y tiene unas connotaciones grandísimas. A mí me ha cambiado la vida por completo el creerme esto de verdad.


----------



## Tacaño (23 Dic 2011)

Que las relaciones y el dinero son la base de la felicidad.


----------



## Quemao (23 Dic 2011)

"La felicidad tenia un precio".

"Por un puñado de dólares".

etc, etc....


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (23 Dic 2011)

Que en este país siempre follamos los mismos...


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## Visa.Cash (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano.

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (23 Dic 2011)

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## El Gran Faroni (23 Dic 2011)

El dinero no hace la felicidad, la compra ya hecha.


----------



## Crack2012_borrado (23 Dic 2011)

todo el mundo miente sin decanso....


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

ESTO LO HE ESCRITO YO. PAL Y NO PUMUKY, NO ENTIENDO PORQUE SALE EL POST FIRMADO POR EL Y NO EL MIO ORIGINAL. VUELVO A INTENTARLO AHORA:

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.


----------



## El pernales (23 Dic 2011)

que las mayores "cagadas" siempre ocurren con las mejores intenciones.
Que en esta vida cuanto más hijoputa eres, más te quiere la gente y cuanto más bueno deseas ser, más se aprovechan de ti.
Que las puñaladas más traperas siempre vienen del más cercano y no del más malvado.
Que prefiero ir de tonto por la vida que ir de listo.
Que prefiero decir que sí a todo y hacer lo que me salga de los huevos a estar discutiendo y no llegar a ningún sitio.
Que dejar las cosas claras desde el principio es mejor que dar 100.000 explicaciones al final.
Que cuanto menos se hable, mejor. La información es una poderosa arma que puedes utilizar en cualquier momento.
que si no te quieres meter en ningún lío habla sólo de deporte y del tiempo. 
y si quieres guardar un secreto... escríbelo en un libro, que allí permanecerá por años y años. y si por el contrario quieres que se entere todo Cristo, dí: "no se lo digas a nadie"


----------



## interludio (23 Dic 2011)

Que no hay que fiarse de un animal que sangra mas de 2 días y no se muere.


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

*ESTO LO HE ESCRITO YO. PAL Y NO PUMUKY CABREADO NO ENTIENDO PORQUE SALE EL POST FIRMADO POR EL Y NO EL MIO ORIGINAL, que la web no admitía y me invitaba a volver a intentarlo VUELVO A INTENTARLO Y ME ENCUENTRO A MI MENSAJE FIRMADO POR EL TAL FORERO, VUELVO A INTENTARLO AHORA:*

Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano. 

He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bladu (23 Dic 2011)

OFF topic:

Una cuestion que siempre me ha intrigado.

Si eres joven, mucha gente plantea que lo mejor es emigrar, porque España esta mal, y fuera de España se dice que hay mejores oportunidades- que no lo niego-, salir de la aldea, y ver la calidad del mercado laboral de esos paises, que si te tratan mejor, ......

¿pero y si ya no eres joven?. ¿Ya no es tan bueno o que? ¿el mantra ese desaparece? Entonces de desaparecer ese mantra, hasta que punto es cierto eso de que en el extranjero hay mas proyeccion laboral, porque mas que la pasta puntual que puedas ganar cuando eres joven, lo que se necesita es una estabilidad laboral durante los años. Se trata de comer todos los días, el resto es el chocolate del loro....

Porque aqui todos somos/hemos sido jovenes, y todos envejecemos. Y los años no van para atras sino para adelante.

¿Que es mejor estar en un puesto mediocre/ o medio bueno una buena parte de tu vida, o estar fuera ganando dinero mientras eres joven en un pais extranjero, luego que te rechacen cuando ya eres algo mas mayor como hacen aqui Skilled Turkish immigrants leaving Germany - BusinessWeek ,volver a España con 45 - 50 años, y con las orejas gachas, despues de haber sido "mucho" fuera y rezar para que toda esa experiencia laboral te la reconozcan?

- OJO: hablando con directivos, o tecnicos muy cualificados que han vivido en el extranjero, me suelen comentar que en muchas empresas españolas suele haber reticiencias a contratar a este tipo de gente, o al menos no lo valoran como debiera de ser, debido que se plantea internamente que si se contrata a un portento de estos, la carrera de ascenso de los que estan dentro puede ser lastrada, por lo que los primeros en boicotear este tipo de acciones suelen ser los que estan dentro de la empresa, para que ningun candidato potencial les pueda hacer sombra. 

EN pocas palabras: suele haber suspicacias.

Es una pregunta que me la planteo a menudo . A ver quien me lo puede contestar con objetividad. Le doy un thanks


----------



## Visa.Cash (23 Dic 2011)

pal dijo:


> bla bla bla



Que sí copón, que sí. Ya lo hemos visto, ya lo hemos visto escrito 700 veces y ya sabemos que es tuyo y solo tuyo, ahora deja de dar el coñazo.


----------



## El pernales (23 Dic 2011)

una frase que escuché una vez y que me parece digna de mención:
"en este país no hay más que hijoputas y ladrones. Si no topas con unos, toparás con los otros"

Y otra que me resultó graciosa:

"la vida es como una película del oeste, unos van de vaqueros y a otros siempre nos toca hacer el indio"


----------



## cebollo (23 Dic 2011)

Que, si eres inteligente, te vas a pasar la vida esperando. Todo pasa como tú crees que tiene que pasar pero muuucho más tarde. Por ejemplo, esperar años y años a que explote la burbuja inmobiliaria en España.

Que, si eres tonto, te vas a pasar la vida llegando tarde. Por ejemplo, comprarás un pisito "como inversión" en 2008.


----------



## Autonomo_borrado (23 Dic 2011)

Mi abuela siempre me decia:
"Tal faras, tal trobaras, peró de Deu no t'hen riuras"
que mas o menos viene a decir, todo lo que hagas mal, lo acabas pagando... y real como la vida misma-


----------



## PumukiCabreado (23 Dic 2011)

pal dijo:


> *ESTO LO HE ESCRITO YO. PAL Y NO PUMUKY CABREADO NO ENTIENDO PORQUE SALE EL POST FIRMADO POR EL Y NO EL MIO ORIGINAL, que la web no admitía y me invitaba a volver a intentarlo VUELVO A INTENTARLO Y ME ENCUENTRO A MI MENSAJE FIRMADO POR EL TAL FORERO, VUELVO A INTENTARLO AHORA:*
> 
> Me ha enseñado a poder vivir bajo la amenaza del final no lejano.
> 
> He conocido el amor no correspondido y el no deseado, he amado y he sido amado, he infundido pánico a mujeres que creyeron que las amaba y que podían involuntariamente corresponderme, que luchaban (a veces por pobre, en otras, peligroso, las mas con pareja) y vencian a una atracción inconveniente, he asistido a esa lucha sin la menor oposición por mi parte y las he despedido con una sonrisa melacólica, como se deja huir por el viento un pañuelo de raso, es por ello que nunca las perdí del todo.[/QUOTE]



Es el dia de repetir posts. Corre y copia todo lo que puedas antes de medianoche insensato.


----------



## pal (23 Dic 2011)

*¿Alguien puede hacer callar a un loro que repite algo que ha oido sin saber lo que significa, ni poder poner nombre, ni fechas, ni edades, solo trascripción gráfica de sonidos que no comprende?*


----------



## reydmus (23 Dic 2011)

Primero yo, despues yo, y lo que sobre, para mi.


----------



## Monty (23 Dic 2011)

T _D_S P_T_S (excepto mi madre y mi hermana).


----------



## fudoken (23 Dic 2011)

1º que deberiamos quemar el dinero. Solo da problemas.

2º que las mujeres minimamente guapas no merecen la pena como personas

3º que las "amistades" hoy en dia son de risa. Son de usar y tirar, como las compresas.

4º No te fies ni de tu padre.

5º No votes, son unos chorizos.

6º nunca te hipoteques

7º ir de discotecas es un jodido aburrimiento

8º las modas son para subnormales


----------



## Saint Germain (23 Dic 2011)

Mis dos centavos: un consejo que más que una lectura económica, tiene una lectura moral.

TODO LO QUE NO DAS, LO PIERDES


----------



## bladu (23 Dic 2011)

Editado, 

Un saludo


----------



## PumukiCabreado (24 Dic 2011)

pal dijo:


> *¿Alguien puede hacer callar a un loro que repite algo que ha oido sin saber lo que significa, ni poder poner nombre, ni fechas, ni edades, solo trascripción gráfica de sonidos que no comprende?*



El loro lo seras tu anormal, que escribes el mismo post uno detras de otro.


----------



## invaco (24 Dic 2011)

A no dar nada por sentado

A ser dueño de mis silencios y no esclavo de mis palabras


----------



## talego (24 Dic 2011)

Que el amor siempre aparece cuando menos te lo esperas , que lo mejor sensacion es la de saber que no has dañado a nadie , que el dinero siempre ayuda , que el tropezar con la misma piedra es una verdad como un templo , que la familia y los amigos lo significa todo.
A no tomarte una copa si no puedes pagarla , y amar a toda costa aunque aveces duela


----------



## Calimero (24 Dic 2011)

Que el que hace una acción, sea buena o mala, con el tiempo la volverá a repetir. No lo dudes.


----------



## Mindy (24 Dic 2011)

talego dijo:


> Que el amor siempre aparece cuando menos te lo esperas , que lo mejor sensacion es la de saber que no has dañado a nadie , que el dinero siempre ayuda , que el tropezar con la misma piedra es una verdad como un templo , que la familia y los amigos lo significa todo.
> A no tomarte una copa si no puedes pagarla , y amar a toda costa aunque aveces duela



Y lo que no has aprendido es que no hay que poner un espacio entre la palabra y la coma


----------



## Jordi Segurola (24 Dic 2011)

Lo mas importante que he aprendido es que no hay milagros ni hombres (o mujeres) providenciales. Hay un lento proceso de maduracion que no se puede soslayar. No se puede tener un niño en un mes aunque preñemos a nueve mujeres. Hay que esperar a los nueve meses para tener al niño. Asi es con casi todo.


----------



## mansssani (24 Dic 2011)

Lo que a mi edad he aprendido a base de ostias:

- no te fíes de nadie más que de ti mismo
- sé fiel a tus principios, apoya tus convicciones
- nadie merece la pena más que tu familia, los amigos van y vienen (los de verdad también)
- jode antes de que te jodan


----------



## gonzalo11 (24 Dic 2011)

Que una mala solución no deja de ser una solución

Que el problema más grande que tengas, en unos años será un leve recuerdo


----------



## Sputnik (24 Dic 2011)

Que cada cual va a su puta bola
Que estamos vivos de milagro
Que la cosa nunca acaba bien..eso es un rollo de las pelis, en la realidad el prota siempre se muere.


----------



## morat (24 Dic 2011)

Acudir cada dia al trabajo como si fuera el primero.

Esta lección la he aprendido bastante bien pero me preocupan las muchas lecciones que aún no hemos aprendido y que van a ser nuevas para todos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Dic 2011)

A no aplazar las cosas,hay que hacerlas a su tiempo que despues no se puede.


----------



## ardex (24 Dic 2011)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Personalmente:
> - Que hay dejar el orgullo a un lado.
> ...



A esas añadiría:
- Camina hacia adelante, no mires atrás, salvo para aprender y valora lo que tienes.
- No es más rico el que más tiene, sino el que menos necesita.
- Lo que uno es, es distinto de lo que uno tiene. Y lo primero tiene valor, Lo segundo no, ya que hoy lo puede tener y mañana no.
- Conócete a ti mismo y evita seguir estelas de nadie, ya que cada uno se reserva el derecho cambiar de opinión cuando le parezca. Cada persona es única e irrepetible. 
- Preocúpate de ti mismo Hay pocas obligaciones y deberes. No empieces la casa por el tejado.
- La felicidad, es la ausencia de sufrimiento.
- Frente a las preocupaciones, ocúpate. La mente ociosa funciona como un bucle. Y se calienta el coco. (como el ordenador).


----------



## IGWT (24 Dic 2011)

Leer burbuja.info no da la felicidad pero ayuda


----------



## r€ptiliano78 (24 Dic 2011)

- "Madurar" es saber lo que uno quiere hacer con su vida y algo tan simple a veces lleva su tiempo. 

- Que el "Juntos Para Siempre" no existe, pero creérselo un tiempo es como visitar el cielo (con la consiguiente e inevitable hostia, that's life ).

- Que en esta vida solo puedes contar al 100% contigo mismo, y que aún así a veces sale le sale a uno el mono que uno lleva dentro :ouch:

- Y lo más importante, que comprar en el carrefour es de pobres


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Dic 2011)

ardex dijo:


> A esas añadiría:
> 
> - La felicidad, es la ausencia de sufrimiento.
> - Frente a las preocupaciones, ocúpate. La mente ociosa funciona como un bucle. Y se calienta el coco. (como el ordenador).





plas plas plas

A ver si logro aplicarlo.


----------



## Lorca83 (8 Ene 2012)

vuelvo a cojer sitio


----------



## de lo malo lo mejor (8 Ene 2012)

haz el bien pero mira a quien y piensa en que tus (buenas) acciones repercutiran (positivamente) en el dia a dia de aquellos a los que ayudes.


----------



## Ploff (8 Ene 2012)

Que nada es para siempre, ni lo bueno, ni lo malo.y si algo queda es el cariño que me han dado y el que he dado.
Que la vida es todo eso que nos va pasando mientras nosotros planeamos otras cosas.


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Ene 2012)

- Cuida de tu familia, la necesitaras y te necesitaran cuando menos te los esperes

- Los amigos vienen y van, pero sobre todo hay que cuidarlos. Tuve que llorar mucho para luego no lamentarme por haber perdido a algunos que no lo eran y llorar de alegria por aquellos a los que merece la pena conservar

- La distancia te da una maravillosa vision periferica y/o la mejora. Con los amigos, con la familia, con las cosas que importan. Irte fuera de tu ciudad/pais por un tiempo abre la mente y filtra la morralla en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, no pierdas la oportunidad de algo que hace por ti el trabajo sucio

- Hay que ser diplomatico pero no dejarse pisotear por nadie. El orgullo es un arma de doble filo pero con los desconocidos da mas que quita. Que te consideren tonto no es malo siempre, se duerme mucho mejor que siendo un hijo de puta.

- Se honesto y ve con la verdad siempre por delante, pero no seas un bocazas que exponga todas sus cartas.

- Ten siempre un plan B para todo, nunca sabes lo que puede pasar.

- Sige la regla del 1/3 si tienes la oportunidad (gasto + inversion + ahorro)

- Persigue tus metas y no tengas miedo al cambio, lo unico seguro en esta vida es la muerte.

- Riete de ti mismo de vez en cuando, no eres el centro del universo

- Trata de ser justo y ensenyar a la gente que te rodea: hijos, amigos e incluso colegas de trabajo. Pocos te lo agradeceran, pero la sensacion de bienestar cuando alguien te dice completamente honesto (y borracho) : "Gracias por ayudarme tanto" es inde******ible (me ha pasado en la cena de Navidad de la empresa con un recien graduado del que soy tutor)

- Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos, te abrira mas puertas que ser un cabron sin escrupulos.

- Formate, LEE, LEE y vuelve a leer. Razona, se critico y no sigas a la chusma solo porque todo el mundo lo hace.

- Persigue tus metas, ya habra tiempo para las curas de humildad cuando fracases en algunas cosas

- Comprate un teclado espanyol si te vas al extranjero, no sentiras arcadas cada vez que le pegas patadas a la ortografia.

Hay muchisimos mas consejos, pero son los que me han venido a la mente a si a botepronto. Por cierto, genial hilo!


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Ene 2012)

Que a veces recibes de vuelta favores que otras personas no pudieron devolver a quien se los hizo en un primer momento.

Que la pelea no la gana el perro más grande, sino el que tiene más ganas de pelear.

Que si pierdes la ilusión estás perdido.

Que la ilusión se recupera con fuerza de voluntad.

Que los hábitos puede que sean la herramienta más poderosa, para bien y para mal.

Que el cerebro humano funciona de forma similar a un músculo y que es más elástico de lo que parece en un principio.

Mantente en forma.

Que el pecado original del Hombre y el arma más poderosa del diablo es la soberbia.

Mantener la palabra dada es importante.


----------



## Ploff (9 Ene 2012)

azazel_iii dijo:


> - Cuida de tu familia, la necesitaras y te necesitaran cuando menos te los esperes
> 
> - Los amigos vienen y van, pero sobre todo hay que cuidarlos. Tuve que llorar mucho para luego no lamentarme por haber perdido a algunos que no lo eran y llorar de alegria por aquellos a los que merece la pena conservar
> 
> ...



Gracias por ayudarme tanto con tu post,,,hip


----------



## damnit (9 Ene 2012)

Tengo alguna más:

- Que no se debe dar un paso atrás jamás. Ni para coger carrerilla.
- Que la única persona que te quiere más que nada en el mundo eres tú mismo, y que tú mismo para tí eres la inversión más segura.
- Que todo lo que te propongas lo puedes conseguir con una buena dosis de esfuerzo.

No estoy escribiendo un libro de autoayuda, todo esto lo he descubierto solito, y recientemente para mi desgracia.


----------



## damnit (9 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, este hilo es un five stars como una casa. De lo mejor que ha habido nunca en este foro.


----------



## Vize (9 Ene 2012)

- La esencia del sistema financiero actual ha sido lograr que el Estado cree el dinero del pueblo a través de entidades bancarias privadas bajo intereses usurarios, creando así la novedad de la Deuda impagable y general. Todos estamos endeudados hasta lo indecible.


----------



## trazas (9 Ene 2012)

Básicamente dos:

- Como han dicho antes, no te fíes ni de tu padre (bueno, de tu padre sí, es una forma de hablar je je). Hay gente de la que jamás sospecharías que son capaces de hacer tanto daño sin que se les tuerza el gesto.

- Que el tiempo (casi) todo lo cura. Ante todo muuucha calma. Y poner distancia física (kilómetros, vamos) ayuda a valorar las cosas (buenas y malas).


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (9 Ene 2012)

mis lecciones aprendidas:

1. Lo que no hagas tu, no lo harán los demás por ti, cree en ti mismo y se, ante todo, honesto
2. nadie es de fiar, ni siquiera tu propia familia, mas tarde o temprano te la hacen.
3. No seas gandul, hazlo hoy y no lo dejes por la mañana
4. la vida es trabajo y sacrificio, la recompensa viene mas tarde o temprano
5. Lo que hagas mal a otros te sera devuelto por diez y nunca sabrás cuando ni donde
6. por mucho que te lo creas, nunca conocerás a tu pareja al 100%
7. nadie te regalara nada y menos gratis o a cambio de nada
8. Naces solo, vives solo y mueres solo, todo lo demás te es prestado en esta vida, haz buen uso de ello
9. nada es para siempre
10. Guárdate siempre algo de autoestima, cuando te derriben te ayudará a levantarte


----------



## kikelon (10 Ene 2012)

Pues hombre, muchas y muy variadas...
Que ninguna mujer es fea por donde mea...
Que donde tengas la olla no metas la p0lla
Que los pisos nunca bajan... (pendiente de confirmar)
...
En fin, que se puede aprender mucho del día a día, vaya...


----------



## Madoz (10 Ene 2012)

Que todo el mundo (excepto la familia) sólo quiere saber de tí cuando lo puede rentabilizar de alguna manera (es decir, que puedan sacar un provecho particular).


----------



## Latun King (10 Ene 2012)

- Que la mejor forma de hacer las cosas es hacerlas de forma correcta. Ahorra energía, tiempo y dinero.

- Que aprender a estar solo es esencial para ser feliz.

- Que el perdón me hace sentir mucho mejor que el resentimiento y la venganza.

- Que el amor y el odio están separados por una línea muy fina.

- Que no soporto a las visilleras.

- Que soy el principal causante de todas mis aflicciones.

- Que nuestro planeta es un paraíso, y si seguimos con este ritmo de crecimiento acabaremos habitando un inmenso vertedero tóxico y contaminado.


----------



## bladu (11 Ene 2012)

azazel_iii dijo:


> - Cuida de tu familia, la necesitaras y te necesitaran cuando menos te los esperes
> 
> - Los amigos vienen y van, pero sobre todo hay que cuidarlos. Tuve que llorar mucho para luego no lamentarme por haber perdido a algunos que no lo eran y llorar de alegria por aquellos a los que merece la pena conservar
> 
> ...



Buenas reflexiones azacel.


----------



## Albertini (11 Ene 2012)

azazel_iii dijo:


> - Cuida de tu familia, la necesitaras y te necesitaran cuando menos te los esperes
> 
> - Los amigos vienen y van, pero sobre todo hay que cuidarlos. Tuve que llorar mucho para luego no lamentarme por haber perdido a algunos que no lo eran y llorar de alegria por aquellos a los que merece la pena conservar
> 
> ...



Mis reflexiones son al 90% estas. Añadiria

- Alejate de las drogas. Parece un discurso de padre, pero por desgracia tengo familiares y amigos con problemas y es un verdadero drama. Si en algun momento de tu vida, piensas que necesitas drogas para tu dia a dia, pide ayuda.

- La gente intenta imponer su forma de vida. Lo observo a diario, tu tenias que hipotecarte como yo, tu tenias que estudiar X como yo, tu tenias que comprarte este coche como yo. Ni puto caso, intentan justificar que lo suyo es lo mejor porque lo hacen como borregos. Si lo tienes claro y estas a gusto, porque cojones tienes que hacer lo que te digan los demas ?

- Descubriras quienes son tus verdaderos amigos pasando un tiempo fuera, ya sea de tu provincia o de España. Y en la mayoria de las ocasiones te llevaras sorpresas. 

- No tengas nunca nada que ocultar ni de que avergonzarte. Asi si a algun hijo de puta la da por sacar a relucir X a ti te sudara la polla y el quedara muy mal.

- Las palabras se las lleva el viento. En la medida de lo posible, todas las cosas importantes por escrito. 

- No dejes que abusen de ti. Una cosa es un favor esporadico y otra es trabajar gratis. Marca los limites de tu tiempo libre. Si tu no te concedes tiempo para descansar, nadie lo hara.


----------



## Roger-That (11 Ene 2012)

1. No hay nada como ser tu jefe y ser quien lleva las riendas de tu destino
2. Ser positivo pese a las adversidades
3. La formación reglada (Universidad etc..) es una mierda, no puede contra entusiasmo+pasión+determinación.


----------



## pickwick (11 Ene 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> 1. No hay nada como ser tu jefe y ser quien lleva las riendas de tu destino
> 2. Ser positivo pese a las adversidades
> 3. La formación reglada (Universidad etc..) es una mierda, no puede contra entusiasmo+pasión+determinación.



Roger that :


----------



## Fuego azul (11 Ene 2012)

Que los reyes son los padres, inolvidable.

Asi puedes darte cuenta que no hay nada gratis, siempre te cobran de alguna forma.

la generosidad y el altruismo no existen, siempre hay algun motivo que impulsa a los altruista, bien la vanidad o deseos de reconocimiento.

Y la mejor, nunca, bajo ningun concepto trabajes gratis, siempre cobra.


----------



## gester (11 Ene 2012)

- Que nadie da duros a 4 pesetas.

- Que queremos seguridad y certeza en un mundo que siempre cambia.

-Que la vida es injusta.

- Que uno nunca puede dejar de luchar porque entonces es cuando estará perdido. 

- Que uno trabaja para vivir y no vive para trabajar.

- Que hay que conocerse a uno mismo.

- Que nunca hay que perder las ganas por aprender.

- Que nunca deberíamos perder la ilusión por las cosas.


----------



## Chiruja (7 Abr 2012)

Que en la vida dos más dos pocas veces son cuatro

Que es muy importante aprender a conocer los límites de uno mismo

Que las apariencias engañan tanto, tanto, que apenas deberían tenerse en cuenta

Que a las malas personas generalmente les va mucho mejor en la vida que a la buena gente. Que la falta de escrúpulos es un as ganador

Que la publicidad de todo tipo es una auténtica estafa. Las cosas valiosas y buenas no necesitan anunciarse

Que tener unos buenos padres es la primera y la gran suerte en la vida

Que lo raro es ganar. Que perder o fracasar debería considerarse como lo más normal

Y que nunca se termina de aprender


----------



## Gort (7 Abr 2012)

Que la inmensa mayoría de gente es muy falsa.


----------



## fil (7 Abr 2012)

Que cuantos menos compromisos te crees en la vida, tal vez tu nivel de problemas también sea menor. 

Compromisos = obligaciones = problemas (más graves en unos casos y más leves en otros).


----------



## La prima del tal Riesgo (7 Abr 2012)

Ahora mismo se me ocurre...

Que si uno no mira por sí mismo nadie va a venir a hacerlo.

Que no te puedes fiar ni de tu padre.

Que si quieres que algo quede a tu gusto has de hacerlo tú mismo.

Y si no quieres que un secreto se sepa no has de contárselo a NADIE.

Que contrariamente a lo que pensaba cuando era más joven sí soy racista, pero solo me pasa con los negros dominicanos.

Y que hay que disfrutar de las pequeñas cosas buenas que te van pasando cada día, porque como solo nos centremos en quejarnos de lo malo cualquier día nos colgamos de la lámpara.


----------



## mmm (7 Abr 2012)

Chiruja dijo:


> Que en la vida dos más dos pocas veces son cuatro
> 
> Que es muy importante aprender a conocer los límites de uno mismo
> 
> ...



Coincido una por una, y añado otra con la que seguro estarás de acuerdo:

la suerte es el factor más determinante para todo en esta vida.


----------



## infohost (7 Abr 2012)

Cada segundo que pasa de tu vida los has perdido. Somos seres contingentes.

Hay que saber un poquito para saber lo poco que conocemos.

La ignorancia es la madre del atrevimiento.

y como decia Kunfu " el miedo hace a la victima" no tengas miedo de nada. se prudente.

Be water my friend


----------



## XXavier (7 Abr 2012)

-Que la vida da muchas vueltas, y nunca se puede decir que 'de este agua no beberé...'

-Que hay que aprovechar la oportunidad cuando se presenta. Es preferible arriesgarse y equivocarse que dejarla pasar, porque -normalmente- no vuelve...

-Que nunca hay que olvidar que uno es dueño de lo que calla y prisionero de cuanto dice...


----------



## Deimos (7 Abr 2012)

Que es importante aprender de los errores.

Y que es mejor aprender de los errores de los demas.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (7 Abr 2012)

Que la vida en general da bastante asquito si no tienes inmensas cantidades de dinero, digan lo que digan.


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Abr 2012)

que las personas que estan contigo en los malos momentos nunca te fallaran.
a no ser hipocrita, y decir lo que pienso a no ser que vaya a perder mi puesto de trabajo.

:abajo:


----------



## destroyo (7 Abr 2012)

"Regnabo, regno, regnavi, sum sine regno". Ésa la primera.

Comedia = tragedia + tiempo. Ésa, la segunda.

Servil = _ser _+ _vil_. Tercera.

No usar la polla erecta para partir almendras, porque se irrita. Ésa es la cuarta y más importante de todas.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Abr 2012)

- Mujeres, pocas pero a menudo.

- Las mujeres de dividen en dos: Las que te desprecian y las que te chantajean.


----------



## Uxo (7 Abr 2012)

Que alquilar es tirar dinero


----------



## reydelapocha (7 Abr 2012)

Que el peor error que puedes cometer, es el error de otro.

Que lo importante no es lo que los demás te quieran sinó lo que tu quieras a los demás.

Que tras sufrir una crisis de ansiedad y quedarme 6 meses en modo pseudo-zombi, tengo una lista clara de con quien puedo contar en caso de haya un incendio en mi casa, para que llegue antes incluso que los bomberos. (ridículamente pocos, pero ole sus huevos.)


----------



## fil (8 Abr 2012)

dov12x dijo:


> Por si le sirve a alguien, la vida a mí me ha enseñado que lo más importante es la suerte que tengas, y que identificar los momentos claves en tu vida es muy importante para poder dirigir tu rumbo.
> Sé que suena algo raro pero es así.



Hacer lo menos malo, estar en el momento adecuado en el lugar conveniente... es un acierto que marcará tu vida. De ser un tipo con futuro a estar en la generación perdida.



Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Que la vida en general da bastante asquito si no tienes inmensas cantidades de dinero, digan lo que digan.



Llamadme materialista, pero la pasta es primordial simplemente para seguir viviendo. El dinero serían varias patas de la silla de la vida.



DVD1975 dijo:


> que las personas que estan contigo en los malos momentos nunca te fallaran.
> a no ser hipocrita, y decir lo que pienso a no ser que vaya a perder mi puesto de trabajo.
> 
> :abajo:



Pienso y es una opinión muy personal, que cuanto más autosuficiente seas pues mejor. Eso de estar dependiendo de otras personas y tal, aunque sean la familia, pues es un rollo. Hay que minimizar dependencias y entender que las otras personas actuan como actuan.


----------



## avioneti (8 Abr 2012)

- Que todo negocio que emprendas requiere un tiempo de adaptación sin ganancias, salvo que seas rico o partas con subveción (es decir, Undargarinadas, que las hay)

- Que hay que ser fiel en la vida a tus principios, a las personas que quieres. 

- Que planificar a largo plazo es perder el tiempo. La vida es muy dinámica y cambiante

- Que aunque los nuncafollistas y solterones crean que es un estado ideal estar sólo. Si encuentras una pareja ideal, es el mejor estado en que se puede vivir

- Tener hijos es maravilloso y una experiencia enriquecedora desde el primer minuto. Para quien no los tenga y además sea soltero y sin pareja pensará que es un cargo, etc. Nada más lejos de la realidad


----------



## -=Markussen=- (8 Abr 2012)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Reformulo la última:

- Que mucha gente confunde ser educado y respetuoso con ser tondo.


----------



## -=Markussen=- (8 Abr 2012)

Uxo dijo:


> Que alquilar es tirar dinero



Entonces usted no ha aprendido nada.


Por cierto, hacía tiempo que no se le veía por aquí. Supongo que la evolución de los precios del último par de años quitan las ganas (y la valentía, aunque inútil).


----------



## species8472 (8 Abr 2012)

El orgullo y la vergüenza son para los perdedores
La palabra más importante es NO
Para saber como es alguien mira como trata a sus iguales, sus inferiores y los animales
Quien más tiene que aportar por lo general no es quien más habla, sino quien más calla
La maldad es contagiosa, pero la bondad también
Es mucho mejor ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león

La más importante: La inmensa mayoría de la gente se mueve por miedo, son esclavos del miedo (a no tener dinero, a morir, a enfermar, a no encajar en al sociedad o su grupo social, etc.) y por lo tanto en el fondo infelices. Liberate del miedo y serás libre, se libre y serás feliz.


----------



## superber (8 Abr 2012)

Ser feliz con poco

Aprovechar el tiempo. Si reorganizas tus planes dejando cosas pendientes, que sea porque la nueva ordenación es mejor, pero no aplazar las cosas indefinidamente.


----------



## matt (25 May 2012)

New "burbu" Age dijo:


> Yo sólo os digo que nunca os fiéis de una mujer (salvo tu madre), y mucho menos si es una visillera



Eso, si no se lo preguntan a tu padre.


----------



## CAI (25 May 2012)

He aprendido que todo lo aprendido es efímero y que mañana puedo haber cambiado de opinión.


----------



## sirpask (25 May 2012)

Hay que ponerse pequeñas metas factibles a lo largo de la vida. 
Se desarrolla cuerpo, alma, mente y se vive más feliz.


----------



## barborico (25 May 2012)

Que todo el mundo dice que todo el mundo es egoísta pero nadie hace nada por evitarlo.
Preferimos ser egoístas a utilizar nuestra energía para luchar contra nuestra naturaleza.

Que felicidad = ignorancia, o bien, felicidad = poder.


----------



## Buster (25 May 2012)

Que postear en un hilo de más de 40 páginas suele ser una pérdida de tiempo porque casi nadie te lee.


----------



## The_Mask (25 May 2012)

Que La humildad eterna es imposible, cuando cree haberla conseguido ya la has perdido.


----------



## espartanos!!! (25 May 2012)

En el fondo, es lo único que tengo claro.


----------



## Wanijei (25 May 2012)

Que la vida no es justa.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 May 2012)

The_Mask dijo:


> Que La humildad eterna es imposible, cuando cree haberla conseguido ya la has perdido.



Por eso hay que *intentar* ser humilde.


----------



## Wanijei (25 May 2012)

Los que dicen familia sí, amigos no bla bla bla..., no estoy de acuerdo. Todo es según la experiencia de cada uno.

A mí me la jugó mi propio padre y toda su familia..., años sin saber de ellos. En cambio, a mis amigos siempre los he tenido ahí. Pero claro, amigos, unos pocos, no cualquier tío, esos son conocidos.


----------



## vlaovic11 (25 May 2012)

1- Que en el mundo hay mucha envidia. La envidia contamina y has de alejarte siempre de la personas envidiosas

2- Que en el mundo hay mucha hipocresía. A diferencia de la envidia, es inevitable caer en ella de vez en cuando. Decimos una cosa desde la lejanía, pero cuando has de salir a la plaza para encarar el problema , te das cuenta que quieres hacerlo de otro modo. Lo ideal, es pedir perdón por haber sido hipócrita en esa faceta

3- Que creo que todos somos egocéntricos, porque siempre hay algo que se nos da bien en esta vida. Si no es cocinar, es estudiar, o pintar, o hacer escalada. Cuanto se me suben los humos, me comparo con esa gente que ha dejado huella en la historia, y respiro aliviado, volviendo a la cotidianidad de mi vida. Se es más feliz, sin tener necesidad de ostentar de nada.

4- Que amigos de verdad hay muy pocos. Pero no todo es tan negro. Hay gente que pasa los años y no la ves, y luego te dan un abrazo y tu piensas que es hipócrita, pero luego compruebas con el tiempo que esa persona te aprecia. No todos son amigos, pero sí hay gente que te tiene cariño por haber compartido cosas en el pasado. Si pasas más tiempo con ellos, es posible que se conviertan en amigos de verdad.

5. Que algún día me moriré, y eso es lo que le da interés a mi vida. El saber que tengo un tiempo para hacer lo que me apetece. Igual que una película de hitchcock es una pasada verla, verla eternamente sería un coñazo. Se trata de que hagas tu película lo más divertida posible

6. Que sin dinero no vas a ningún lado, pero sin gente a tu alrededor que te importe, te vas al abismo

7. Si quieres tener éxito en los negocios. No hagas lo habitual. Si te registras en bwin y empiezas a apostar a que ganan los favoritos te arruinarás, si buscas las sorpresas y los empates a cuotas altas, es más probable que ganes. La vida está llena de historias pecualiares de éxito, y de catástrofes colectivas

8. Not put all the eggs in one basket. Asume riesgos en la vida, en el amor, en el trabajo, pero jamás arriesgues tu felicidad. Diversifica, si haces las cosas bien, a largo plazo tendrás éxitos. A corto plazo, incluso el madrid puede caer eliminado con el Alcorcó a corto plazo. Nada de locuras cortoplazistas.

9. Que entiendo porque los padres es lo mejor que hay. El día que sea padre, será el día más feliz de mi vida, y cuando voy al campo de fútbol o al carrefour y veo a los padres con sus hijos pequeños, sonrío en mi interior. Todos los miedos que se tienen en la vida, desaparecen cuando se trata de dar tu vida por tu hijo.

10. Que la felicidad, al igual que los negocios, no tienen un camino obvio. Muchas veces, hay gente que tiene 6 apartamentos, 4 chalets, 4 millones de euros en Suiza, y desearía morir por encontrarse sola, o que perdieron a un hijo. Sin embargo, tres personas mayores con una mala situación económica, comparten piso alquilado para tener una vivienda e igual, son la mar de felices.

11. Que no he tenido suerte en las relaciones de pareja que he tenido. Uno era muy crio, otra no me llenaba del todo, y la última me hacía la vida imposible y siempre llevaba razón . Pero como la vida es impredecible, quien sabe si me servirán de experiencia, si me irá mejor en el futuro, si me irán peor incluso, o seré feliz solo.

12.Que no existen etapas doradas. La infancia fue estupenda para mí. Pero hace tiempo que dejé de ser nostálgico pues he comprobado que se puede ser feliz en cualquier año y a cualquier edad. El ir a hacer senderismo con mi hermana y su cuñado, el tomarme unas cervezas con mi padrino aunque me saque 30 años, el hacer torneos de futbolín con los colegas. Son cosas que las recordaré con una sonrisa cuando me vaya a morir.

13. Que hecho mucho de menos cuando mi abuelo venía a recogerme cuando acababa la escuela y le daba un abrazo. Es algo que siempre me dará fuerzas para seguir, el saber que hay gente que ya no está y que no te querría ver mal. Daría lo que fuese por darle un abrazo más, y aunque suene raro, cuando voy al cementerio y estoy enfrente de su tumba, siento paz interior y que estoy cerca de él

14. Supongo que me quedan por aprender más. Si no aprendo más, me habré quedado en el 1% del saber de la vida


----------



## Capitulator (25 May 2012)

Jamás te fies de un político. 

Es jodido de aplicar, ya una y otra vez te cogen desprevenido, a veces parecen casi razonables... pero al final siempre te la meten doblada.


----------



## Estwald (25 May 2012)

Que no debo entrar al hilo de la sorpresa de Agarraoslaskalandrakas hasta el 31 de mayo.


----------



## Tounge (25 May 2012)

Que a la gente le encanta dar y recibir consejos (este hilo es de los mas visitados en menos tiempo)

Que estos consejos no sirven para nada, solo tienen efecto mientras los lees, al cabo de minutos, desaparece su "efecto".

Lo unico que nos sirve es la experiencia y eso se consigue solo viviendo en persona las situaciones. Todo lo demas, sale volando en la primera racha de viento.


----------



## iknowagirlcalledelsa (25 May 2012)

- no cuentes lo q no quieres q nadie sepa
- no la hagas y no la temas
- ayuda a todo el mundo aunq no lo merezca
- no seas como tus enemigos, se mejor q ellos
- madre no hay mas q una
- disfruta todo lo q puedas y un poco más
- todo el mundo miente
- intenta no tener miedo de nada ni de nadie
- conócete a ti mismo y lo q realmente quieres


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 May 2012)

-La vida pasa rápido
-La amistad verdadera es difícil de encontrar
-El mejor tesoro es una buena familia
-La sociedad humana está edificada sobre una mentira
-Hay que mantenerse fiel a uno mismo, a pesar de las opiniones ajenas
-El mundo cambia y nada es seguro
-Cuanto más tiempo alejado de la gente, mejor
-Los actos derivan en consecuencias
-etc


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 May 2012)

Que no bebas más de lo que puedas vomitar.


----------



## El_Dinero_es Deuda (25 May 2012)

Que en los momentos dificiles sale a relucir de verdad la naturaleza chunga de las "personas" (intolerancia, racismo, traumas, egoismo......)
Que elsistema de papelitos sin valor es falso, que lo que vale es la tierra y asegurarse la comida.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 May 2012)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> -La vida pasa rápido
> -La amistad verdadera es difícil de encontrar
> -El mejor tesoro es una buena familia
> -La sociedad humana está edificada sobre una mentira
> ...



y ademas...su firma tb me lo ha enseñado la vida.


----------



## fil (4 Jul 2012)

Yo diré alguna chorrada pero creo que alguien se puede sentir identificado:

- Reducir al mínimo el nivel de compromisos en la vida.

- Reducir en lo que se pueda el nivel de dependencias y responsabilidades.

- No tener pareja no es tan traumático.

- Menos compromisos, menos responsabilidades y menos dependencias, significan menos problemas en la vida.


----------



## mol (5 Jul 2012)

Hacer más es vivir más, y por lo tanto saber más.


----------



## desenladrillador (5 Jul 2012)

- Nunca nos mueve el agradecimiento, siempre es la necesidad.
- Las relaciones se basan en las funciones, no en las personas.
- Descuidar el presente por un hipotético futuro fue mala idea.
- Se consigue lo que se negocia, no lo que se merece.
- Hay muy pocas personas que deseen el propio éxito.
- Sólo se aprende cuando eres consciente de que te equivocaste.
- La dignidad permanece; el éxito y el amor, no.
- Al final no era tan listo como creia.
- Al final resulta que soy bastante tonto.


----------



## energia01 (5 Jul 2012)

-la familia y el conocimiento es lo mejor de la vida.
-no intentes luchar contra la ignorancia, te desbordara.
-intenta pasar desapercibida
-la gente piensa que eres buena persona, guapa, estilosa, simpática etc...en proporción a tu cuenta corriente.
-sola mejor que mal acompañada.
-mejor morir de pie que vivir arrodillada.
-cuanto menos hables mejor.


----------



## alcornoque (5 Jul 2012)




----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Jul 2012)

leer libros antiguos
beber vinos viejos
tener amigos de hace mucho tiempo


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (5 Jul 2012)

el mundo no es como nos quisieron hacer creer.

hay que cambiarlo.


----------



## TO_BIG_to_fall (5 Jul 2012)

Cuidar, querer y disfrutar de mis padres, de mi mujer y de mis hijos.

Todo lo demás es polvo y aire. (Gladiator dixi)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (5 Jul 2012)

No fiarme ni de mi sombra. Realmente nunca acabas de conocer a la gente...


----------



## Andrespp (5 Jul 2012)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> No fiarme ni de mi sombra. Realmente nunca acabas de conocer a la gente...



En realidad, nunca terminamos de conocernos a nosotros mismos.


----------



## chusini (5 Jul 2012)

-Nadie va a hacer nada por ti.
-La vida no hace justicia.
-Tener la conciencia tranquila es lo mas importante.
-Todos vamos a ir al hoyo.


----------



## IndiaApache (5 Jul 2012)

- Ser madre no limita a las mujeres a conseguir nada. Por el contrario, da la oportunidad de conocer el amor sin límites y sin condiciones.
- Todo lo que haces, te vuelve de una manera u otra.
- Lo que realmente importa es sentirse agusto con las decisiones que uno toma. Pero igual de importante es, conocerse y saber porqué se tomaron esas y no otras.
- Los actos, siempre siempre tienen consecuencias (para bien o para mal).
- La familia, pese a no ser un valor en alza, es lo más importante. 
- El amor de los padres no tiene sustitutos. 
- La forma de mirar de la gente dice mucho de cómo es su corazón.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Jul 2012)

--Jamás comprar preferentes.
--La vida son épocas, adáptate a ellas.
--Mirar hacia adelante, teniendo presente lo que has dejado atrás.
--Escuchar siempre a los mayores.
--Hacer lo contrario a lo que la tele (o radios) me recomiendan que haga.
--Estar en contacto con mi gente, aunque tengas poco que decir.
--Ponerle a todo buena cara.
--Votar a partidos alternativos.
--Comprar en la tienda pequeñita.
--Cultivar es importante, en todos los sentidos.
--
--
--


----------



## guaxx (5 Jul 2012)

-Tener la conciencia tranquila es lo mas importante.

Estoy pasando una mala racha donde he tenido que tomar decisiones importantes y dolorosas.

Esa frase que he puesto al principio que ha citado un forero es la que hace que duerma bien por las noches y me levante con ganas por la mañana.


----------



## vk90 (5 Jul 2012)

La 264.


La vida es nueva cada día. (Gregorio Marañón)
¡Cuán bueno es vivir, aun malamente! (Stephen Philips)
¡La vida pasa, rápida caravana! Detén tu montura y procura ser feliz. (Omar Khayyam)
¿No es la vida cien veces demasiado breve para aburrirnos?. (Friedrich Nietzsche)
¿Qué es la vida eterna sino aceptar el instante que viene y el instante que se va?. (Cesare Pavese)
¿Qué es la vida? Un frenesí. (Pedro Calderón De La Barca)
¿Qué es la vida? Una ilusión, una sombra, una ficción. (Pedro Calderón De La Barca)
¿Qué es la vida? Una ilusión; una sombra, una ficción y el mayor bien es pequeño. ¡Que toda la vida es sueño y los sueños, sueños son!. (Monólogo de Segismundo en La vida es sueño, de Pedro Calderón de la Barca)
A más de uno que dice que la vida es breve, le parece el día demasiado largo. (Ch. Friedrich Hebbel)
A veces podemos pasarnos años sin vivir en absoluto, y de pronto toda nuestra vida se concentra en un solo instante. (Oscar Wilde)
Al brillar un relámpago, nacemos y aún dura su fulgor, cuando morimos: ¡Tan corto es el vivir!. (Gustavo Adolfo Bécquer)
El júbilo verdadero sólo se adquiere a costa de un dolor vencido. (Benjamín Jarnés)
Aprende a vivir y sabrás morir bien. (Confucio)
Apresúrate a vivir bien y piensa que cada día es, por sí solo, una vida. (Séneca)
Aquel que tiene un porqué para vivir se puede enfrentar a todos los cómos. (Friedrich Nietzsche)
Así como un día bien empleado nos procura un buen sueño, una vida bien vivida nos proporciona una muerte tranquila. (Anatole France)
Aunque no sabemos qué es la vida, la manipulamos como si fuese una solución salina inorgánica. (Erwin Chargaff, químico austriaco.)
Basta con contemplar la magnitud de esta tarea para admitir que la generación espontánea de un organismo vivo es imposible.” (George Wald, bioquímico estadounidense y premio Nobel de medicina.)
Breve es la vida, y debemos pasarla lo más agradablemente que se pueda, y no con penas. (Eurípides)
Breve et irreparabile tempus omnibus est vitae. (Traducción: "El tiempo de vivir es para todos breve e irreparable.) (Virgilio)
Cada día es una pequeña vida. (Horacio)
Cada vida es una interesante obra literaria cuyo epílogo es el recuerdo de los demás. (Anónimo)
Como un día bien empleado procura un dulce sueño, así una vida bien utilizada conduce a una dulce muerte. (Leonardo Da Vinci)
Comprarla a cambio de demasiadas preocupaciones es perder la vida. (William Shakespeare)
Considero la vida una cosa demasiado importante para hablar nunca de ella en serio. (Oscar Wilde)
Cree que vivir es valioso y tu creencia te ayudará a hacerlo. (William James)
Cuando vivir comunica anhelos al que vive, la vida se vuelve significativa. (William James)
Cumplamos la tarea de vivir de tal modo que cuando muramos, incluso el de la funeraria lo sienta. (Mark Twain)
De la cuna a la tumba sólo hay un paso. (Giambattista Marini)
Debemos renunciar a nuestra existencia para existir verdaderamente. (Johann W. Goethe)
Debes estimar como cosa torpísima el anteponer la vida al honor, y por salvar la vida perder la razón de vivir. (Juvenal)
Desde que se cesa de luchar por ella, la vida ya no tiene sabor. (Armando Palacio Valdés)
Desprecia la vida, si quieres gozarla. (Jean Paul Richter)
Dios hizo la vida para vivirla y no para conocerla. (Joseph Joubert)
Doloroso es que comencemos a vivir cuando morimos. (Séneca)
Dondequiera se puede vivir bien, pues vivir bien consiste en una absoluta adaptación nuestra al medio. (Noel Clarasó)
Dormir, despertar; dormir, despertar... ¡Una vida miserable!. (Franz Kafka)
El arte de la vida es el arte de evitar las penas. (Thomas Jefferson)
El arte de vivir consiste en conservar nuestra personalidad sin que la sociedad se incomode. (Ángel Ganivet)
El deber del hombre ante la vida es seguir adelante. (Eugene O'Neill)
El hecho de haber nacido es un mal augurio para la inmortalidad. (George Santayana)
El hombre ha nacido para vivir y no para prepararse para vivir. (Boris L. Pasternak)
El hombre que no ha amado apasionadamente ignora la mitad más bella de la vida. (Stendhal)
El hombre que no piensa sino en vivir, no vive. (Sócrates)
El mayor azote de la vida moderna es tener que dar importancia a cosas que, en realidad, no la tienen. (Rabindranath Tagore)
El muerto a la mortaja y el vivo a la hogaza. (proverbio español)
El que conoce el arte de vivir consigo mismo ignora el aburrimiento. (Erasmo de Rotterdam)
El que la vida haya sido un accidente químico en la Tierra es como buscar cierto particular grano de arena en todas las playas de todos los planetas del universo... y hallarlo. (Chandra Wickramasinghe)
El que larga vida vive, mucho mal ha de pasar. (Miguel De Cervantes)
El que menosprecia la vida, ese es verdaderamente dueño de la suya. (Pierre Corneille)
El que no aprecia la vida no la merece. (Leonardo Da Vinci)
El que no encuentra un biógrafo ha de forjarse la vida él mismo. (Giovanni Guareschi)
El que no sabe lo que es la vida, ¿cómo sabrá lo que es la muerte?. (Confucio)
El que no tiene en la vida otra cosa más agradable que la vida, puede pasarla virtuosamente. (Cicerón)
El que no valora la vida no se la merece. (Leonardo da Vinci)
El que no vive para servir, no sirve para vivir. (Teresa de Calcuta)
El que quiere de esta vida todas las cosas a su gusto, tendrá muchos disgustos. (Francisco de Quevedo)
El secreto de la existencia humana no solo está en vivir, sino también en saber para qué se vive. (Fiódor Dostoievski)
El sentido de la vida está en vivir cada día tal como se nos presenta. (Anthony Hopkins, actor británico.)
El tejido de nuestra vida está hecho con un tejido mixto, bueno y malo. (William Shakespeare)
Elige la mejor manera de vivir, la costumbre te la hará agradable. (Pitágoras)
En cada paso que damos en la vida pisamos cien senderos distintos. (José Ortega Y Gasset)
En dos palabras puedo resumir cuanto he aprendido acerca de la vida: «Sigue adelante.». (Robert Frost)
En el viaje a través de la vida no existen los caminos llanos: todos son subidas y bajadas. (Arturo Graf)
En esta vida en que estamos todos somos peregrinos del cielo, aunque caminamos por diferentes caminos. (Antonio Mira De Amescua)
En esta vida la primera obligación es ser totalmente artificial. La segunda todavía nadie la ha encontrado. (Oscar Wilde)
En la vida casi todo proviene de casi nada. (Henri Frédéric Amiel)
En la vida hay algo peor que el fracaso: el no haber intentado nada. (Franklin Delano Roosevelt)
En la vida no hay clases para principiantes; enseguida exigen de uno lo más difícil. (Rainer Maria Rilke)
En la vida, el primero y el último maestro es el vivir mismo, con riesgos y sin reservas. (Franz Werfel)
En las cosas humanas hay una marea que si se toma a tiempo conduce a la fortuna; para quien la deja pasar, el viaje de la vida se pierde en bajíos y desdichas. (William Shakespeare)
En un momento dado de la vida, morimos sin que nos entierren. Se ha cumplido nuestro destino. El mundo está lleno de gente muerta, aunque ella lo ignore. (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
Enhorabuena. Sigues con vida. La mayoría de la gente no agradece seguir con vida. Pero tu no. Ya no. Fin del juego (Jigsaw, de la película Saw)
Entrar en la vida: ir hacia la muerte. (Lao-Tsê)
Entre la fe y la incredulidad, un soplo. Entre la certeza y la duda, un soplo. Alégrate en este soplo presente donde vives, pues la vida misma está en el soplo que pasa. (Omar Khayyam)
Es la vida la losa de los sueños. (Jacinto Benavente)
Es menester que todos vivan, aunque maldita la falta que hace a los demás la existencia de algunos. (Juan Eugenio Hartzenbusch)
Es preciso haber vivido mucho tiempo para reconocer cuán corta es la vida. (Arthur Schopenhauer)
Es un error de Dios no haber dado al hombre dos vidas: una para ensayar y la otra para actuar (Vittorio Gassman)
Esta es la última conclusión de la sabiduría: la libertad y la vida se merecen si se las conquista todos los días. (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
Esta vida es una lucha permanente, y la filosofía es el único emplasto que podemos aplicar a las heridas que de todas partes recibimos. (Voltaire)
Estudia como si fueras a vivir para siempre; vive como si fueras a morir mañana. (Alanus De Insulis)
Existen razones de peso para pensar que nunca se hallará una explicación darviniana de los mecanismos de la vida. (Michael Behe)
Feliz quien puede llamar suyo el día en que vive y para sus adentros piensa: mañana Dios dirá, porque ya viví hoy. (John Dryden)
Grabad esto en vuestro corazón: cada día es el mejor del año. (Ralph W. Emerson)
Hace falta toda una vida para aprender a vivir. (Séneca)
Hay demasiada especulación en torno a muy pocos hechos. (Francis Crick, en referencia al origen de la vida)
Hay mucha diferencia entre luchar por no morir y luchar por vivir; entre luchar por salvar la vida y luchar por conservarla. (Curzio Malaparte)
Hay personas que viven únicamente por un bonito epitafio. (Henri M. De Montherland)
Hay que aprender de la vida sufrir por la vida. (Chamfort)
Hay que darle un sentido a la vida, por el hecho mismo de que carece de sentido. (Henry Miller)
Hay una cosa tan inevitable como la muerte: la vida. (Charlie Chaplin)
He venido a este mundo no para hacer de él ante todo un lugar donde se viva bien, sino para vivir. (Henry D. Thoreau)
La brevedad de la vida nos prohíbe concebir largas esperanzas. (Horacio)
La existencia es esfuerzo, es deseo, es dolor. (Giovanni Papini)
La existencia está tejida de un material de mala calidad que se encoge con el uso. (Rosa Montero)
La influencia que la vida de una persona ejerce sobre la de otra es incalculable. (Ralph Bunche)
La libertad es el único objetivo digno del sacrificio de la vida de los hombres. (Simón Bolívar)
La literatura no puede reflejar todo lo negro de la vida. La razón principal es que la literatura escoge y la vida no. (Pío Baroja)
La mayoría de los hombres emplean la primera mitad de su vida en hacer miserable la otra media. (Jean De La Bruyère)
La mitad de la vida es deseo, y la otra mitad insatisfacción. (Carlo Dossi)
La probabilidad de que la vida se originara de modo accidental es comparable a la probabilidad de que el diccionario no abreviado fuera el resultado de una explosión en una imprenta.”[2] (Edwin Conkline, biólogo estadounidense.)
La razón pura tiene que ceder su imperativo a la razón vital; la vida debe ser vital. (José Ortega Y Gasset)
La rueda es el símbolo de la vida. Creemos avanzar cuando nos movemos, y cuando la rueda da la vuelta completa, nos encontramos en el mismo sitio. (Vicente Blasco Ibáñez)
La totalidad de la vida es simbólica porque todo en ella tiene significado. (Boris L. Pasternak)
La única estructura adecuada para la moral es la que se basa en el sentido último de la vida. [...] La estructura última es la naturaleza de Dios. Los principios de Dios son aquellos que subyacen en la vida desde el principio de la creación hasta el fin. (Rollo May)
La única intención de la vida es servir al género humano. (León Tolstoi)
La verdad es que amamos la vida, no porque estemos acostumbrados a ella, sino porque estamos acostumbrados al amor. (Friedrich Nietzsche)
La vida bien empleada es larga. (Leonardo Da Vinci)
La vida consiste en arder en preguntas. (Antonin Artaud)
La vida constituye un don de la naturaleza; pero una vida bella es un don de la sabiduría. (Anónimo)
La vida de cada hombre es un camino hacia sí mismo, el intento de un camino, el esbozo de un sendero. (Hermann Hesse)
La vida debe ser una continua educación. (Gustave Flaubert)
La vida del adversario que se rinde es inatacable; ningún combatiente puede disponer libremente de ella. (Julián Zugazagoitia)
La vida del hombre es como un juego de dados: si no puedes hacerte con aquel que más te conviene, debes con astucia procurar sacar ventaja del que acaso te tocó. (Terencio)
La vida del hombre es su concepción de la vida. (Ludwig Feuerbach)
La vida depende de la intensidad con que se vive, no de su extensión. (Emil Ludwig)
La vida empieza cada cinco minutos (Andreu Buenafuente)
La vida es aquello que te va sucediendo mientras tú te empeñas en hacer otros planes. (John Lennon)
La vida es atroz, pero afortunadamente es corta. (Salvador Espriu)
La vida es como el varillaje de un paraguas. Nosotros somos las varillas, y lo que hace falta es... «tela». (Anónimo)
La vida es como un viaje por mar: hay días de calma y días de borrasca. Lo importante es ser un buen capitán de nuestro barco. (Jacinto Benavente)
La vida es como una leyenda: no que sea larga, sino que sea bien narrada, es lo que importa. (Séneca)
La vida es como una nuez: no puede cascarse entre almohadones de plumas. (Arthur Miller)
La vida es con frecuencia terriblemente desagradable; pero por muy desagradable que la vida sea, no hay vida tan agradable como la vida que pasa un hombre que estima que lo más agradable de la vida es la vida. (Enrique Jardiel Poncela)
La vida es corta para el afortunado, larga para el desgraciado. (Apolonio)
La vida es cual una escuela de gladiadores: convivir y pelear. (Séneca)
La vida es demasiado corta para que la hagamos mezquina. (Benjamin Disraeli)
La vida es el arte de sacar conclusiones suficientes a partir de datos insuficientes. (Samuel Butler)
La vida es el camino de la muerte, y la muerte, el camino de la vida. (Proverbio Chino)
La vida es el mejor de los negocios. Nos la dan gratis. (Proverbio Judío)
La vida es eso que se te pasa mientras estás planeando otras cosas. (John Lennon)
La vida es esperanza permanente, siempre se espera algo mejor. Las dos claves de la vida son esperanza y libertad. (Carlos Garaikoetxea)
La vida es hermosa. Que las futuras generaciones la libren de todo mal, opresión y violencia y la disfruten plenamente. (Del testamento de León Trotsky)
La vida es la novia de la muerte. (Proverbio indonesio)
La vida es lo que hacemos y lo que nos pasa. (José Ortega Y Gasset)
La vida es muy bella cuando a uno se la cuentan o cuando la lee en los libros; pero tiene un inconveniente: hay que vivirla. (Jean Anouilh)
La vida es para todo hombre una solitaria celda, cuyos muros son espejos. (Eugene O'Neill)
La vida es toda una lucha, cuya palma triunfal está en los cielos. (Casimir Delavigne)
La vida es un combate sin grandeza, sin felicidad, sostenido en la soledad y el silencio. (Romain Rolland)
La vida es un cuento narrado por un ******* lleno de sonido y furia que nada significa. (William Shakespeare)
La vida es un espectro que se mueve en un mundo de espectros. (Thomas Carlyle)
La vida es un hospital donde cada enfermo está poseído por el deseo de cambiar de cama. (Charles Baudelaire)
La vida es un instinto de desarrollo, de supervivencia, de acumulación de fuerzas, de poder. (Friedrich Nietzsche)
La vida es un juego de azar. (Voltaire)
La vida es un juego del que nadie puede en un momento retirarse llevándose sus ganancias. (André Maurois)
La vida es un partido, en el que a todos nos gustaría jugar los dos tiempos, descuento, prórroga y penaltis. (Goyo González)
La vida es un pequeño sueño que se disipa. (Napoleón)
La vida es un trabajo universal de organización; traiciona a la vida quien no vive para el orden. (Ricardo León)
La vida es una cadena de fracasos: hay que admitirla así. (Benjamín Jarnés)
La vida es una enfermedad mortal cuyo sombrío desenlace nadie ha logrado evitar aún. He vivido; / otros muchos han muerto ya de esto (Attila József, poeta húngaro.)
La vida es una enfermedad; el mundo un gran hospital, y la muerte, el médico que nos cuida a todos. (Heinrich Heine)
La vida es una extraña mezcla de azar, destino y carácter. (Wilhelm Dilthey)
La vida es una historia muy bella que siempre termina mal. (Carlos Bousoño)
La vida es una inmensa disonancia. (Frédéric Chopin)
La vida es una larga lista de felicidad y tristezas, que debemos aprender a balancear positivamente. (J.C.De La Torre)
La vida es una lucha contra la nada. (Gabriel Marcel)
La vida es una navegación difícil sin una buena brújula. (José Luis Sampedro)
La vida es una obra teatral que no importa cuánto haya durado, sino cuánto bien haya sido representada. (Séneca)
La vida es una píldora que ninguno puede tragarse sin endulzarla. (Samuel Johnson)
La vida es una serie de muertes y resurrecciones. (Romain Rolland)
La vida es una serie de sorpresas. (Ralph W. Emerson)
La vida es una tarea a desarrollar. (Arthur Schopenhauer)
La vida es una tragedia cuando se ve en primer plano, pero una comedia si se ve en panorámica (Charles Chaplin)
La vida es una visita muy corta a una tienda de juguetes entre el nacimiento y la muerte. (Desmond Morris)
La vida está dividida entre lo horrible y lo miserable. (Woody Allen)
La vida humana es dondequiera un estado en que hay mucho que aguantar y poco que gozar. (Samuel Johnson)
La vida humana eterna sería insoportable. (José Ortega Y Gasset)
La vida humana se halla dividida en dos fases distintas: los primeros treinta y cinco años son para la experiencia, y el resto, para el recuerdo. (Alejandro Dumas, Hijo)
La vida me ha dado mucho pero también me quitó, la vida es este río de maravillas y de dolor. (Fito Páez)
La vida merece ser vivida con todo entusiasmo y alegría. Es el don más precioso que poseemos. (Rabindranath Tagore)
La vida no debe ser una novela que se nos impone, sino una novela que inventamos. (Novalis)
La vida no deja de ser cómica porque un hombre muera, ni deja de ser trágica porque un hombre ría. (George Bernard Shaw)
La vida no es más que un tejido de hábitos. (Henri Frédéric Amiel)
La vida no es placer ni dolor, sino un negocio muy serio que nos ha sido encomendado y que debemos llevar honrosamente hasta el fin. (Alexis De Tocqueville)
La vida no es significado; la vida es deseo. (Charlie Chaplin)
La vida no es sino una continua sucesión de oportunidades para sobrevivir. (Gabriel García Márquez)
La vida no merece que uno se preocupe tanto. (Marie Curie)
La vida no pertenece al hombre. Le sobrepasa porque ha sido recibida de Dios. Es sagrada. Ningún hombre puede disponer de ella a su antojo. (Pablo VI, en la encíclica Humanae vitae.)
La vida no se deja conmover por la compasión, prosigue su camino a pesar de los gritos de angustia o de odio. (David H. Lawrence)
La vida no se juzga por el tiempo sino por los recuerdos de los momentos especiales. (Leonid S. Sukhorukov, escritor ucraniano.)
La vida no se mide por las veces que respiras, sino por los momentos que te dejan sin aliento (Hitch, película estadounidense con guión de Jessica Bendinger, Kevin Bisch, Lowell Ganz y Babaloo Mandel.)
La vida no tiene valor sino por su consagración a la verdad y al bien. (Joseph E. Renan)
La vida no vivida es una enfermedad de la que se puede morir (Carl Gustav Jung)
La vida nunca maltrata, los que maltratan son otros seres humanos que, generalmente, y en sentido figurado, trabajan para la muerte. (Julio Anguita)
La vida pasa y no se detiene una hora. (Francesco Petrarca)
La vida se nos da y la merecemos dándola. (Rabindranath Tagore)
La vida sería dos y diez veces vida, si la empleáramos con sabios y fecundos compañeros. (Ralph W. Emerson)
La vida sería tan maravillosa si tan sólo supiéramos qué hacer con ella. (Greta Garbo)
La vida sólo nos parece corta porque la medimos inconsiderablemente con nuestras locas esperanzas. (Anatole France)
La vida tiene un lado sombrío y un lado brillante. De nosotros depende elegir el que más nos plazca. (Samuel Smiles)
La vida, como un vino precioso, hay que saborearla poco a poco, sorbo a sorbo. Los mejores vinos pierden todo su encanto y no se estiman bien si se tragan como si fuera agua. (Ludwig Feuerbach)
La vida, como una cúpula de cristales multicolores, deforma la blancura esplendorosa de la eternidad. (Percy B. Shelley)
La vida, si sabes emplearla, es larga. (Séneca)
Lamento que la vida sea tan corta. Por otro lado, sería horroroso si la vida fuera muy larga. (Peter Ustinov)
Las vidas son como las casas cuando se contemplan por fuera. Sólo el que las habita conoce verdaderamente lo que ocurre en su interior. (Vicente Blasco Ibáñez, en Puesta de sol)
Lloramos al nacer, por tener que entrar en este gran escenario de locos. (William Shakespeare)
Lo característico de la vida actual no son la inseguridad y la crueldad, sino el desasosiego y la pobreza. (George Orwell)
Lo mejor de la vida es el pasado, el presente y el futuro. (Pier Paolo Pasolini)
Lo mejor es salir de la vida como de una fiesta, ni sediento ni bebido. (Aristóteles)
Lo mejor que la naturaleza ha dado al hombre es la brevedad de su vida. (Plinio El Viejo)
Lo menos frecuente en este mundo es vivir. La mayoría de la gente existe, eso es todo. (Oscar Wilde)
Lo mismo es nuestra vida que una comedia; no se atiende a si es larga, sino a si la han representado bien. Concluye donde quieras, con tal de que pongas buen final. (Séneca)
Lo que veo venir es un matadero gigantesco, un Auschwitz molecular, en el que en lugar de dientes de oro se extraerán las enzimas, las hormonas y todas las cosas que se consideren valiosas. (Erwin Chargaff, químico austriaco.)
Los extremos no son siempre malos. Entre la vida y la muerte hay un punto medio, que no es vida ni muerte, sin embargo es posible vivirlo. (Maickel Urra Murquio.)
Los hombres dicen que la vida es corta y yo veo que se esfuerzan para que así sea. (Jean-Jacques Rousseau)
Más bien que aceptar la probabilidad fantásticamente pequeña de que las fuerzas ciegas de la naturaleza hubieran producido la vida, parece mejor suponer que su origen se deba a un acto intelectual deliberado. (Fred Hoyle)
Más vale soñar la vida que vivirla, aunque vivirla también sea soñarla. (Marcel Proust)
Más valor arguye muchas veces el vivir que el morir. (Vittorio Alfieri)
Me parece que el secreto de la vida consiste simplemente en aceptarla tal cual es. (San Juan De La Cruz)
Menos trabajo hay en vivir bien que mal. (Quintiliano)
Mi experiencia en el terreno de la genética y mis estudios de materias relacionadas con la biología, como la fisiología y la morfología, han hecho que me percate de las enormes y a menudo indescifrables complejidades de la vida. Al analizar estos temas se ha fortalecido mi convicción de que todas las formas de vida, aún las más básicas, tienen un origen inteligente. (Wolf-Ekkehard Lönnig)
Midiendo bien los pasos de tu vida sigue con los demás la común suerte. (Joaquín Setanti)
Mientras vivas, vive. (Malcolm Forbes)
Mirada de cerca, la vida es una tragedia, pero vista de lejos, parece una comedia. (Charlie Chaplin)
Muchos científicos admiten en privado que la ciencia no es capaz de explicar el origen de la vida. [...] Darwin jamás se imaginó la inmensa complejidad que existe incluso en los niveles más básicos de la vida. (Michael Behe)
Muy pronto en la vida es demasiado tarde. (Marguerite Duras)
Nacemos con una enfermedad mortal que se llama vida. (Jeanne Moreau, actriz francesa.)
Nada apetecen tanto los hombres como conservar la vida, y nada hay por que menos se esfuercen en dirigirse bien. (John Lubbock)
Nadie puede construirse el puente sobre el cual hayas de pasar el río de la vida; nadie, a no ser tú. (Friedrich Nietzsche)
Nadie sabe el sentido de la vida. De cualquier modo tiene poco sentido ser el hombre más rico del cementerio. (Peter Ustinov)
No aspires a la vida inmortal, pero agota el campo de lo posible. (Píndaro)
No existes por ti mismo. Es la vida que momentáneamente está en ti de visita. (Pär Lagerkvist)
No hay más que tres acontecimientos importantes en la vida: nacer, vivir y morir. No sentimos lo primero, sufrimos al morir y nos olvidamos de vivir. (Jean De La Bruyère)
No hay nada que los hombres más deseen conservar y menos cuiden que su propia vida. (Jean De La Bruyère)
No hay que amar la vida, ni odiarla; pero la que vivas, vívela bien, y deja que el cielo te la haga larga o corta. (John Milton)
No hay remedio ni para el nacimiento ni para la muerte. Lo único que nos resta es poder aprovechar el intervalo. (George Santayana)
No importa cuánto dura la vida, ni cuán rápido pasa. Lo trascendente es lo que hacemos con ella. (Anónimo)
No os toméis la vida demasiado en serio; de todas maneras no saldréis vivos de ésta. (Bernard B. De Fontenelle)
No se debe abandonar el puesto sin permiso de aquel que manda. El puesto del hombre es la vida. (Pitágoras)
No se puede tener otra tarea en cuanto a la vida que la de conservarla hasta morir. (August Strindberg)
No sueñes tu vida, vive tu sueño...y vivelo entorno a la realidad de tu mundo...de nada sirve inventarse otra realidad mejor o ideológica...si no es la verdadera (Alberto Hoyas)
No vivimos nunca: esperamos la vida. (Jean De La Fontaine)
Nos enseñan a vivir cuando nuestra vida ha pasado. (Michel E. De Montaigne)
Nuestra existencia no es más que un cortocircuito de luz entre dos eternidades de oscuridad. (Vladimir Nabokov)
Nuestra vida es como un puñado de nieve bajo el sol estival. (Proverbio Árabe)
Nuestra vida no es sino una cadena de muchas muertes. (Edward Young)
Nuestra vida presente es el crisol del cual saldrá nuestra vida futura. (Henri Lacordaire)
Nuestra vida vale lo que nos ha costado en esfuerzo. (François Mauriac)
Para encontrar gusto a la vida, no hay como morirse. (Enrique Jardiel Poncela)
Para la mayoría de nosotros, la verdadera vida es la vida que no llevamos. (Oscar Wilde)
Para la mayoría de nosotros, la vida verdadera es la vida que no llevamos. (Oscar Wilde)
Para un ser consciente, el existir consiste en cambiar, en madurar, en crearse indefinidamente a sí mismo. (Henri Bergson)
Para vivir basta un poco de vida, para hacer algo de provecho se necesita mucho más. (Joseph Joubert)
Pasamos mucho tiempo ganándonos la vida, pero no el suficiente tiempo viviéndola. (Teresa de Calcuta)
Pero la vida es corta: viviendo, todo falta; muriendo, todo sobra. (Lope de Vega)
Piensa que cada día es el último que luce para ti, y recibirás agradecido la hora que se te da y no esperabas. (Horacio)
Pienso que el sentido de la vida es la cuestión más apremiante. (Albert Camus)
Pocas vidas son hermosas minuciosamente consideradas; la de los grandes hombres lo es sólo considerada en conjunto. (Lorenzo A. De La Beaumelle)
Ponerse a vivir hoy ya es tarde: el sabio ha comenzado ayer. (Marcial)
Porque los vivos tienen conciencia de que morirán; pero en cuanto a los muertos, ellos no tienen conciencia de nada en absoluto, ni tienen ya más salario, porque el recuerdo de ellos se ha olvidado. (Salomón, en la Biblia, en Eclesiastés 9:5. (Fuente
Primero vivir, después filosofar. (Thomas Hobbes)
Querido amigo: ¿usted no ve como todo lo que sucede es siempre un comienzo? ¡Y comenzar, en sí, es siempre tan hermoso! Deje que la vida le acontezca. Créame: la vida tiene razón en todos los casos. (Rainer Maria Rilke)
Quien cree que su vida carece de sentido, no solo es desgraciado, sino casi incapaz de sobrevivir. (Albert Einstein)
Quien se manifiesta indiferente ante la vida y la muerte es que no ama (San Agustín)
Quien tiene algo por qué vivir, es capaz de soportar cualquier cosa. (Friedrich Nietzsche)
Quien vive sin cometer alguna locura no es tan prudente como supone. (François De La Rochefoucauld)
Quiero vivir tanto como sea válido mi pasaporte. Sería estúpido si estuviera muerto y mi pasaporte fuera aún válido. (Peter Ustinov)
Sé muy tú para vivir entre todos ellos. (César Fernández García)
Se puede vivir de muchos modos, pero hay modos que no dejan vivir. (Fernando Savater)
Se va la juventud año tras año; los días de primavera son fugaces y las frágiles flores mueren pronto. El sabio nos advierte que la vida es tan sólo una gota de rocío en una hoja de loto. (Rabindranath Tagore)
Se vive sin pensar, porque sólo se piensa en vivir. Cada uno quiere vivir lo mejor posible, que es el modo de vivir todos muy malamente. (Jacinto Benavente)
Ser lo que somos y convertirnos en lo que somos capaces de ser, es la única finalidad de la vida. (Robert L. Stevenson)
Ser o no ser, esta es la cuestión. (William Shakespeare)
Ser, y nada más. Con eso basta. Respirar: basta. ¡Alegría, alegría por doquier...!. (Walt Whitman)
Si me mezclo en la vida, exagero su importancia; y si me alejo de ella, exagero su insignificancia. (Jean Lucien Arréat)
Si no conoces todavía la vida, ¿cómo puede ser posible conocer la muerte? (Confucio)
Si no fuera por el amor, la vida sería un navío que no valdría la pena botarlo. (Edwin A. Robinson)
Si nunca en mi vida he hecho daño, ¿porqué tiene que ser así la vida?. (Leslie Cheung)
Si te quedas sin agua, te quedas sin vida. (Dicho Uzbeko)
Si viviera otra vez, quisiera que la vida fuera como ha sido hasta hoy, sólo que abriría un poco más los ojos. (Jules Renard)
Sólo disponéis de un día para vivir en la Tierra. Haced todo lo posible para pasarlo en paz. (Robert De Lamennais)
Sólo los tontos se adaptan a la vida; los inteligentes tratan de adaptar la vida para ellos. (George Bernard Shaw)
Sólo viven aquellos que luchan. (Victor Hugo)
Tenemos dos fuerzas que nos ayudan a vivir: el olvido y la esperanza. (Vicente Blasco Ibáñez)
Tenemos que vivir, y no sólo existir. (Plutarco)
Toda la estructura de la biología ortodoxa aún sostiene que la vida se produjo gracias al azar. No obstante, a medida que los bioquímicos profundizan en sus descubrimientos acerca de la tremenda complejidad de la vida, resulta evidente que las posibilidades de un origen accidental son tan pequeñas que deben descartarse por completo. La vida no puede haberse producido por casualidad. (Fred Hoyle)
Todo el mundo quisiera vivir largo tiempo, pero nadie querría ser viejo. (Jonathan Swift)
Todo lo que vive, resiste. (Georges Clemenceau)
Todo ser nace sin razón, continúa por debilidad y muere por encuentro. (Jean-Paul Sartre)
Todos los hombres creen que todos son mortales, excepto ellos mismos. (Edward Young)
Todos meditamos sobre una parte de nuestra vida, nadie sobre toda ella en conjunto. (Séneca)
Tras el vivir y el soñar está lo que más importa: despertar. (Macrobio)
Un agente inteligente diseñó la vida. (Michael Behe)
Un hombre honrado, armado con todo el conocimiento a nuestra disposición ahora, solo podría declarar que, en algún sentido, por el momento el origen de la vida parece casi milagroso. (Francis Crick)
Una buena regla para la vida es no ser demasiado adicto a una sola ocupación. (Terencio)
Una vida bien escrita es casi tan rara como una vida bien vivida. (Thomas Carlyle)
Una vida inútil equivale a una muerte prematura. (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
Una vida lograda es un sueño de adolescente realizado en la edad madura. (Alfred De Vigny)
Una vida que tiene que luchar constantemente por la vida no es una vida. (Menandro)
Una vida sin literatura no es una vida humana. (Francisco Ayala)
Vive cada día como si fuera el único de que dispones para ser feliz, para gozar y para aprovechar el tiempo. (Noel Clarasó)
Vive plenamente mientras puedas y no calcules el precio. (Omar Khayyam)
Vive quien acierta a vivir en la oscuridad. (Ovidio)
Vivid, creedme, no esperéis a mañana. Coged hoy las rosas de la vida. (Pierre De Ronsard)
Vivimos de admiración, esperanza y amor. (William Wordsworth)
Vivir bien es mejor que vivir. (Aristóteles)
Vivir es conocer y experimentar esta vida humana. Acertar o no es secundario. (Juan José Benítez)
Vivir es constantemente decidir lo que vamos a ser. (José Ortega Y Gasset)
Vivir es desatinar, tener para destejer, aprender para olvidar, amar para recordar, amor que no puede ser o la alegría de ayer que nunca vuelve a pasar. (Antonio Machado)
Vivir es dormir, y el amor es el sueño; si habéis amado, habéis vivido. (Alfred De Musset)
Vivir es más vivir, afán de aumentar los propios latidos. Cuando no es así, la vida está enferma y, en su medida, no es vida. (José Ortega Y Gasset)
Vivir es nacer a cada instante. (Erich Fromm)
Vivir es pensar. (Cicerón)
Vivir no es sólo existir, sino existir y crear, saber gozar y sufrir y no dormir sin soñar. Descansar, es empezar a morir. (Gregorio Marañón)
Vivir no es un mal, sino mal vivir. (Diógenes Laercio)
Y el mayor bien es pequeño; que toda la vida es sueño y los sueños, sueños son. (Pedro Calderón De La Barca)
Yo no tengo la culpa de que la vida se nutra de la virtud y del pecado, de lo hermoso y de lo feo. (Benito Pérez Galdós)


----------



## fmartin (5 Jul 2012)

*304. Vivir es pensar. (Cicerón)*

Por eso no nos hartamos de decir que nuestra sociedad está muerta...


----------



## ES-"PAIN" (5 Jul 2012)

Quien no arriesga, no gana.


----------



## fil (10 Jul 2012)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Escuchar siempre a los mayores.



Será a los mayores que tengan luces, inteligentes y con visiones de futuro.

Precisamente por hacer caso a los mayores, he cagado profesionalmente mi vida.

En España hay dos tipos de mayores. Unos que son unos cracks. Y otros que no tienen ni pajolera idea de ciertos asuntos que se dedican a hablar de ellos muchas veces y a dar consejos a los jóvenes. Es blanco o negro, por desgracia.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (10 Jul 2012)

IndiaApache dijo:


> - Ser madre no limita a las mujeres a conseguir nada. Por el contrario, da la oportunidad de conocer el amor sin límites y sin condiciones.
> - Todo lo que haces, te vuelve de una manera u otra.
> - Lo que realmente importa es sentirse agusto con las decisiones que uno toma. Pero igual de importante es, conocerse y saber porqué se tomaron esas y no otras.
> - Los actos, siempre siempre tienen consecuencias (para bien o para mal).
> ...



No podria estar mas en desacuerdo. Ademas parece frase "Disney"

Valorar a la gente por su apariencia es un gran error. No todo el mundo tiene la suerte de tener buenas habilidades sociales, ni todo el mundo ha tenido correcta sociabilizacion.

A la gente hay que valorarla por los hechos y punto.


----------



## Chiruja (5 Nov 2012)

A lo ya dicho anteriormente en este hilo:


-Que el optimismo tonto conduce al desastre

-Que los humanos somos impredecibles incluso para nosotros mismos


-Que todos somos sumamente frágiles y vulnerables. Y al mismo tiempo estúpidamente vanidosos.

-Que el éxito o fracaso en cualquier ámbito de la vida depende en un alto porcentaje de la suerte.

-Que la muerte de un ser querido siempre nos coge por sorpresa.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (5 Nov 2012)

- Cultivar tu interior practicando hobbies es mas importante que las relaciones personales pues estas van y vienen y lo unico que permanece eres tu y tu mundo de literatura, peliculas, musica, deportes, etc


- Depender de las personas produce dolor. Contra mas se depende peor es la perdida, mas aun si no tienes vida interior. ( Vease punto anterior)


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2012)

Hay dos importantes:
-Hay que estudiar.
-Hay que ser positivo y ser "buena" gente. El rencor, la envidia y el egoísmo no tienen cabida dentro a alguien que pretenda ser feliz y hacer felices a quienes están a su alrededor.

El otro día comentaba con mi mujer que por mi trabajo conozco a mucha gente y que sigo sorprendiéndome día a día con la cantidad de hijosdeputa que hay por la vida. Gente que intenta hacer daño a sus compañeros de trabajo o a sus proveedores (poco les importa que les puedan echar a la calle). En otros mercados como el británico (que le conozco) no veo tanto ruin, será porque el nivel de formación es mayor en términos medios y porque allí funciona bastante mejor la meritocracia.

España está lleno de auténticos mercenarios que venden a su madre con tal de medrar. El país que tenemos es el fiel reflejo de la calidad humana de los españoles. No se puede ser tan hdp por la vida.


----------



## tuxedo (5 Nov 2012)

-Tod_s put_s
-Nunca es tarde para estudiar
-Seguir tu instinto
-Procurar no confiar en nadie
-Los humanos son imbéciles de remate
-Las tias solteras a partir de 30 están locas
-Hemos venido a trabajar el espíritu
-Cuidar un animal herido es lo más agradecido que hay
-La gente no cree en ella misma
-Nunca sabes quien te ayudará, normalmente la persona que menos te esperas.
-Que más de 10 pintas de Guinness no hacen resaca 
-Esta sociedad merece el desastre total.
-Que si les regalas una fregona se cabrean :XX:

Pero la mas importante de todas

-Llegar a tu límite y superarlo, entonces ves que no tiene límite, todo es una imposición social.


----------



## Garrafón (5 Nov 2012)

El trabajo:
-embrutece
-envejece
-y ni Dios te lo agradece



Me lo decía mi padre cuando era pequeño para que aprendiera a vivir sin trabajar.


----------



## Gran tribulación (5 Nov 2012)

*Jeremías 10:23 * 
23 Bien sé yo, oh Jehová, que al hombre terrestre* no le pertenece su camino. No pertenece al hombre* que está andando siquiera dirigir su paso.+


*Eclesiastés 8:9*
9 Todo esto he visto, y hubo un aplicar* mi corazón a toda obra que se ha hecho bajo el sol, [durante] el tiempo que *el hombre ha dominado al hombre para perjuicio suyo.+*

*Mateo 16:26* “De nada vale tener todo el mundo y perder la vida” 

*Mateo 5:3* “Dichosos los que reconocen su necesidad espiritual, pues el reino de Dios les pertenece”


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Deslechado dijo:


> CUANDO SI YO ME SIENTO SUPERMAN QUE OS DEN POR CULO A TODOS PORQUE ME SIENTO SUPERMAN Y NO QUIERO QUE NADIE VENGA A DECIRME QUE NO SOY SUPERMAN¿ENTENDEIS? Y QUE DEBO SER UN SER TRANQUILO, BUENROLLISTA O NERVIOSO Y CASTUZISTA............................................HASTA LA POLLA HOYGAN.



Es usted un hombre libre y racional don deslechado. Solamente esta en un pais de retrasados (o mas finamente, de emotional fools). Tenga mucho cuidado con ellos. Tienen un odio irracional a la gente libre.


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Nov 2012)

que es de un pésimo gusto intelectual y artístico hablar de "la gente"


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Nov 2012)

El futuro no existe, aunque es predecible. El pasado sí porque sus efectos sobre el presente son inmensos, totales.

En cualquier situación, aléjate de la masa. Cuando tengas que tomar una decisión haz siempre lo contrario que la mayoría, pues esta siempre se equivoca.

Todo lo que te cuentan es mentira. Especialmente en el colegio y en el trabajo. La verdad solo está en los libros escritos por los mejores, según el canon que impone el tiempo. 

La vida es extraordinariamente corta. La vejez te alcanza por sorpresa, de un día para otro.

Todo es azar, pero el hombre es libre y responsable de sus actos.


----------



## yuriapc (5 Nov 2012)

Las dos mas importantes.

Los jueces aplican la ley, la justicia es algo secundario.

Jamas confies en un politivago, solo se mueven por el interes de sus cuentas bancarias.


----------



## grillo35 (5 Nov 2012)

Los pisos nunca bajan...::


----------



## el butanero fiel (5 Nov 2012)

No prestes nunca dinero y si lo haces que la cantidad sea lo suficientemente pequeña que no signifique mucho perderla.

Siempre hay que dejar las cosas bien atadas en el tema de herencias y asuntos legales... que luego los problemas vienen solos.

En temas de trabajo procura dejarlo todo escrito , guarda cada email, nunca sabes cuando puedes llegar a utilizarlo, eso si nunca dejes nada por escrito si no estas seguro de lo que dices...

Como decía mi madre, de dinero y de bondad la mitad de la mitad

Si tienes ahorros nunca hables de ellos , como si estuvieras viviendo al día, para que nadie te pida nada prestado, así no tienes que decir no

Nunca avales, ni siquiera a tus hijos..

Lo unico que no tiene solución es la muerte y la hipoteca

Vive cada día como si fuera el último

Si das ayuda nunca esperes recompesa hazlo porque te apetece

Desconfia del que te diga "Te quiero" en la primera cita


----------



## bladu (29 Ene 2013)

Refloto el hilo.

- Que si no eliges o tardas en elegir, la vida se encarga de escoger por ti, y entonces es peor.

- Que no siempre los problemas tienen solucion, ni hay salida alguna, por mucho que luches, - y no me estoy refiriendo a asuntos existenciales - porque la esperanza no lleva a ningun sitio, y al final se torna en desilusion


----------



## Tonyina (30 Ene 2013)

Que vayas a la discoteca que te gusta, porque el día menos pensado la cierran y ya no podrás volver a ir más.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (30 Ene 2013)

-Las cosas que de verdad importan en esta vida llegan de casualidad. Hay que dejar que los acontecimientos fluyan (también los malos rollos) y no aferrarse al pasado.


----------



## Tounge (30 Ene 2013)

bladu dijo:


> Refloto el hilo.
> 
> - Que si no eliges o tardas en elegir, la vida se encarga de escoger por ti, y entonces es peor.
> 
> - Que no siempre los problemas tienen solucion, ni hay salida alguna, por mucho que luches, - y no me estoy refiriendo a asuntos existenciales - porque la esperanza no lleva a ningun sitio, y al final se torna en desilusion



Pues vaya dos lecciones que te ha dado la vida si se contradicen entre ellas...


----------



## bladu (31 Ene 2013)

Yo no veo la contradiccion, he dicho que *no siempre*. Yo creo que hay luchar, y me considero una persona luchadora, pero a veces- y sobre todo ultimamente - tengo un sentimiento derrotista, que de me hace pensar en tirar la toalla, porque da igual lo que haga.


----------



## Mr. Hughes (31 Ene 2013)

todoayen dijo:


> Que internet es un robatiempo como la televisión.
> 
> Que siempre que navegas llevas matrícula como si fueras en coche y se te puede identificar y,por tanto,clasificar según el perfil de sitios que frecuentas y las opiniones que viertes.
> 
> ...



https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/donottrackplus/


----------



## Samo (31 Ene 2013)

[̲̅€(̲̅500)̲€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅500)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€][̲̅€(̲̅500)̲€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅500)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€][̲̅€(̲̅500)̲€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅500)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€][̲̅€(̲̅500)̲€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅500)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€][̲̅€(̲̅500)̲€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅500)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€][̲̅€(̲̅500)̲€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅500)̲̅$̲̅] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€] [̲̅€(̲̅500)̲̅€]

el poder del dinero


----------



## rupertaaa (31 Ene 2013)

Solo una cosa, contra más conozco al ser humano, más quiero a mi perro.


----------



## All_Blacks (8 Feb 2013)

Que no necesitas impresionar a nadie, y que cuando actuas conforme a lo que los demas esperan de ti, un día te despiertas ya con cierta edad y con un vacio existencial severo, con la sensación de que estas desperdiciando tu vida.


----------



## Hynkel (8 Feb 2013)

All_Blacks dijo:


> Que no necesitas impresionar a nadie, y que cuando actuas conforme a lo que los demas esperan de ti, un día te despiertas ya con cierta edad y con un vacio existencial severo, con la sensación de que estas desperdiciando tu vida.



Mucho peor que eso. Si actúas conforme a lo que los demás esperan de ti, se te pegarán sus defectos. Y la gente odia ver en los demás sus propios defectos.

Mantener el propio carácter puede traer problemas. Perderlo trae problemas seguro. Mejor que te tengan por un hijo de puta que por un pelele. Tener las ideas claras siempre genera admiración.


----------



## PASEANTE (8 Feb 2013)

Inverte en ti mismo, vease formación, experiencias, amistad, familia, etc, todo lo demás, lo material en general, no vale una mierda y lo puedes perder de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## guaxx (8 Feb 2013)

Una muy importante y por la que he tenido que pasar hace poco.

- Di las cosas a la cara a tus seres queridos, no te calles nada por no querer montar un follón o por no disgustar, al final eso se va enquistando y a la mínima salta la chispa y el follón se multiplica por diez. Y si es posible, intenta que hagan lo mismo contigo.


----------



## Registrador (8 Feb 2013)

- Todos estamos solos y cuanto antes lo entendamos mejor.

- Ríe y el mundo reirá contigo, llora y llorarás solo.


----------



## Satori (8 Feb 2013)

que la rutina es la peor de las carceles.


----------



## Raulisimo (8 Feb 2013)

Que una navaja es mucho más útil y peligrosa de lo que pueda parecer.


----------



## cooperator (8 Feb 2013)

Tienes lo que te has ganado. Si algo te lo regalan se escapa de tus manos, ni que sea porque apenas lo valoras. 
Los atajos no sirven, si debes de hacer algo no lo dejes, hazlo, si no, siempre te perseguirá.
La libertad està en no temer decir la verdad, en no tener hipotecas invisibles con nadie y en ser uno mismo. 
La felicidad se encuentra en la paciencia, en la aceptación y en la mejora de uno mismo con el paso de los años. Las demás cosas no dan la felicidad plena porque no dependen de uno mismo.


----------



## dionbouton (8 Feb 2013)

que viajar y conocer otros paises/culturas es la mejor inversion que puedes hacer a tu persona.


----------



## elKaiser (8 Feb 2013)

Como ex-empresario, aconsejo para proteger el propio patrimonio que hay un refran castellano que vale su peso en oro:

- Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas 

luego hay otro también muy bueno:

- Ni fia, ni porfía, ni entres en cofradía (no avalar a nadie, aunque sea un hijo, mejor dale el dinero sí es una persona legal, pero no lo avales)

Y cuando alguien vaya y te proponga hacerte rico invirtiendo en su negocio, hay que contesarle: primero hazte tu rico para que te crea.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Feb 2013)

Solo tiene sentido cumplir la ley cuando ello es mas rentable que incumplirla.

Por "ley" entiéndase cualquier norma, escrita o no, independientemente de su procedencia.


----------



## payasete (8 Feb 2013)

No hay que hacer el menor caso de lo que las personas dicen, sino de lo que hacen.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Feb 2013)

el butanero fiel dijo:


> No prestes nunca dinero y si lo haces que la cantidad sea lo suficientemente pequeña que no signifique mucho perderla.



Si le prestas 20€ a un amigo y este deja de hablarte, serán 20€ muy bien invertidos. 

Aparte de eso, hay una frase de mi padre que inicialmente no me creía pero conforme voy creciendo cada día se hace más cierta:

*"La vida no es más que un teatro"*

Todos somo actores de una inmensa obra de teatro, y según la escena en la que nos encontremos actuaremos siguiendo un papel u otro. Por ejemplo, el papel será diferente si estamos en el trabajo, de fiesta con los amigos o en casa con la pareja. 

Lo mejor que podemos hacer es interpretar un buen papel en cada escena que nos toque y disfrutar con ello al máximo.

P.D. Excelente hilo, me lo he leido de principio a fin :Aplauso:


----------



## Tronak (8 Feb 2013)

El pernales dijo:


> que las mayores "cagadas" siempre ocurren con las mejores intenciones.
> Que en esta vida cuanto más hijoputa eres, más te quiere la gente y cuanto más bueno deseas ser, más se aprovechan de ti.
> Que las puñaladas más traperas siempre vienen del más cercano y no del más malvado.
> Que prefiero ir de tonto por la vida que ir de listo.
> ...



+N


- estudiar carreras en este pais es algo muy sobrevalorado

- prefiero ser el rarito del lugar y disfrutar de mi tiempo y forma de ser plenamente

- un tio de pueblo con la camisa llena de mierda puede tener mas pasta que todas las visilleras de andalucia juntas. cuidado con las apariencias

- lee, pero lee cosas de calidad

- ejercita tu cuerpo. ya no es solo lo fisico, sino lo despejada que te deja la cabeza un buen rato quemando calorias

- no te integres si no merece la pena la gente. prefiero mis libros a conversaciones vacias y absurdas :bla:

- el ratio beneficios/problemas que aportan las tias no suele ser positivo, ten paciencia y no te arrejuntes con la primera que veas, luego vienen los disgustos y en un gran % se podrian evitar

- nunca, nunca, NUNCA dejes de lado una oportunidad academica o laboral por tu pareja. o te apoya y lo comparte, o puerta

- si das mas de lo que recibes, algo falla en tu planteamiento

- se bueno, pero selecciona muy bien con quien

- en comunidad no demuestres habilidad

- cambia la rutina de vez en cuando, viaja, aprende cosas nuevas.. la rutina de un presidiario no dista mucho de la de bastante gente ""libre""


----------



## Ziudadano (15 Feb 2013)

¡¡Hala!! ¡A ver si va a costar un niño mas que un coche!
Mariscos Recio patrocina esta defunción"
Hijo de Antonio:esta tarde hemos quedado con unos amigos, es el dia del orgullo gay. Antonio: ah, ¿que encima estáis orgullosos?
En esta comunidad, ¡yo soy la ley!
Berta no puede tener hijos... porque sus mocos uterinos matan a mis tropas de elite.
Es mi mujer... la quiero como la trucha al mero(es un símil de mayorista).
Antonio a Berta: Sólo estamos tú y yo en este mundo de depravados. Bueno, tú, yo y el papa.
Tres juntas de suspensión por tráfico de rebozados.
Te pongo una multa,¿quieres soplar de mi alcoholímetro?
Antonio Recio,Mayorista, !no limpio pescado!
Emiliano Parrales. Mayorista de café. ¡No recojo grano!
Mariscos Recio, el mar al mejor precio.
Mariscos Recio, por cada kilo de langostinos una nécora de regalo, fresquísimos, te bailan flamenco.
In nomine Patri et Fili et Spiriti Santi, Amén (al dar un cargo en la directiva de la Comunidad).
Enrique, estás muy negativo ¡Me minas la moral!
¡La hoja de reclamaciones! ¡Que venga el encargado!
Berta y yo jugamos a cosas, hacemos el guardia civil, la niña del exorcista, Heidi y el
abuelito...

¿Qué hacéis? ¿conspirando contra mí?
Vámonos de putillas
"¡Pescadero!" ¡¡Mayorista!!
Otra crisis solucionada por la administración Recio, ¡qué bueno soy y qué culito tengo!
No hay crisis grandes si no presidentes pequeños.
¡¡Coque!!¡Péinate esa cresta!
¡¡Viva el rey y viva España!!
¡¡3 juntas de suspensión!!
Yo hice la mili en Ceuta.
Mi hermana es como yo... pero con pelo.
¡Hostia terrible!, ¡¡No me toquéis!! (al darse un golpe fuerte)
Una pregunta, ¿es usted tonto?
¡¡Melón!!
Habéis estado ahí dándole bien, ¿eh? Ha gozado como una perra ¿¡Cómo tiene el chocho!
Vaya pajilla te ha hecho, ¿eh? ¿¡Cómo tiene el chocho!?
¡Pues te confisco el felpudo!
¡Qué pechotes!
Por nuestro hijo que está en Irlanda.
¡Te voy a subir las cuotas!


Yo no soy racista, soy ordenado. Si Dios nos separo en continentes por algo sería.
Se coge y se le quema el coche.
¡Morirá entre terribles sufrimientos!
¡Hostia monumental¡(al caerse del atico y romper la pergola de Enrique)
Los pelochochos; los muñecos telefonistas de la tele.
¡Moroso cabrón, abre la puerta!
¡Uyy, la pechotes!
No quiero ir a la carcel que hay lesbianas.
¡Demanda Judicial!
¡Si somos unos cielos, tenemos amigos por toda España!
Si incluso a Zapatero se le ha perdido el respeto, ¡le llaman ZP como si fuese un rapero!
¡Protege a tu presidente!
Menuda guarrilla.
¿Cómo tiene el juju?
Qué mala gestión.
¿Y cómo lo haces? ¿Usas juguetitos? ¡Cómo gozas tú sola en la bañera ahí con la alcachofa de la ducha! (confesando a una feligresa de la parroquia que le había confundido con el párroco cuando se escondió en el confesionario para poner micrófonos)
Otro mes que no cobras. (a Coke)
¿Qué más da? Kamasutra...Pranasutra...¡Si acaba en -sutra es folleteo!
Aaaaaaay mi Berta , que se me la a follao un tonto
Normal que haya paro...Si cada inmigrante se coge dos trabajos...!Avariciosos! (A Parrales)
¿Cómo tiene el chocho? (A Enrique sobre Judith)
¡¡¡Fresquisimo todo!!!
Cliente: Oiga, ¿Marisco Recio? -Antonio: Si Si ¿ Que desea? -Cliente: 100 gramos de gambas -Antonio: Menuda mierda de pedido ¡¡¡Comunista!!!
Enrique cuando consigas tu primera dama seras presidente, ¡Si yo lo quiero dejar!
Enrique esa, no me gusta para ti.
Hasta que no saquen los tanques...
¡Golpe de Estado!
Todo el mundo en pie, que va a empezar la junta ( Y suena el himno de España)
Es un plan exelente digno de una mente superior.
Gracias a mi mente prodigiosa que echa humo...
Yo levanté un imperio de la nada.
Me atacaron 5 encapuchados con sprais pica pica pero con mi paragüas que en mis manos en un arma letal los contraresté.
Me intentó persuadir con sus métodos de psicologa pero me contuve.( A los vecinos hablando de Judith)
Tenemos una nueva antena parabólica para recibir canales internacionales... menos los de los moros que te lavan la cabeza.
Izaskunresidente dimision(A Antonio)AntonioAbuela defuncion(a Izaskun))
Mi hijo se ha enrollao con un moro(A Judith) Antonio no se si sabes que debido a los 700 años de presencia arabe en España tu podrias tener sangre mora( Judith a Antonio) ¡¡¡¡LA HOJA DE RECLAMACIONES!!!! (Antonio a Judith)
Berta:Antonio vamonos de vacaciones a Egipto -Antonio: ¡¿Con los moros?! -Berta: O a Kenia -Antonio: ¡¿Con los negros?!
Ven Casimiro... Mira que hay padres cabrones.
-Berta:Antonio hoy tenemos misa - Antonio: No pasa nada Dios esta en todas partes.
Mariscos Recio patrocina este gol.
¡¡¡Callate limpiacacas!!!
¿Portazo a tu presidente? Pues te confisco el felpudo!!
Antonio a Berta: !Haber control de alcoholemia, sople aqui!
Lola a Antonio: ¿De que vas vestido?, Antonio a Lola: De fontanero, inspeccion de humedades!
¡¿Pero como voy a trabajar en una pescaderia si soy Antonio Recio,Mayorista y no limpio pescado!?.
Estos son mis dominios y los pienso recuperar.
-Cura:Ave Maria purisima - Antonio: Sin pecado concevida, que nunca lo he entendido pero bueno ¿ Quien es el amante cabrón de Berta?
¿Pero esta mujer todavia no se muere?...
Enrique eres mi delfín hasta el fin.
Es que mi hijo se ha enrollao con un hombre... y moro, claro como mayorista que me he dejao la piel para darle una educación en colegio de curas, me siento estafado, engañao... y no se que mas di algo que pa eso te pago ( A Judith)
Yo en Dios no confio, si hasta crucificó a su hijo.
( Al cura ) No te voy a matar no vaya a ser que todo esto sea verdad y vaya al infierno con moros y lesbianas.
El presidente vela por vosotros.
Mi modelo politico es Bush, ahora con el negro verás como se va todo a la mierda.
¿Pero más inmigrantes? ya verás que de aqui a 10 años vamos todos con taparabos.
Los huesos de ellos(Inmigrantes) sueldan mas rapido ¿ No ves que se tienen que defender de cocodrilos?


----------



## Chiruja (6 Abr 2013)

Que el engaño más tonto es el que se hace a uno mismo; y, sin embargo, es el más frecuente de todos

Que es muy dificil conocerse bien. Que en las situaciones extremadamente duras acabamos sorprendiéndonos, para bien o para mal


----------



## bladu (8 Jun 2013)

Parecerá una tonteria, pero el 99% largo de la gente te ve como tu tes ves a ti mismo.

No van mas alla, de ese examen superficial, preguntandose causas, y motivaciones.

Ah, y que dificilmente tendras una segunda oportunidad de cambiar una primera impresion.

Cierto aunque tambien es algo triste.


----------



## Burbumático_borrado (8 Jun 2013)

¿Ha salido ya el "Yo voté al PP y me arrepiento"?

Enviado desde el móvil


----------



## Gollum (8 Jun 2013)

Lo que la vida (corta, que no llego ni a los 23) me ha enseñado:

1. Que la mayoría de las personas te quieren en la medida en que les sirvas.

2. Que es en el sufrimiento donde la gente crece como personas.

3. Que las malas experiencias sufridas antes de estar preparado para ellas, causan traumas.

4. Que no puedes retener a otros contra su voluntad.

5. Quien siembra vientos, recoge tempestades.

6. El individuo es potencialmente más libre de lo que piensa. Cuando se tiene muy poquito, da miedo renunciar a ello.

7. No todo lo que te ocurre es culpa tuya y no debes permitir que te hagan creer lo contrario

8. Sin embargo, acepta tu responsabilidad cuando el problema lo causen tus malas decisiones.

9. La familia puede ser una mierda, pero muchas veces son los únicos que harán algo por ti.

10. Perder la esperanza es sentenciarte a muerte.

11. No seas tan duro contigo mismo, pero nunca dejes de cuestionarte.

12. Sé tú mismo aunque te condene. No hay telepatía, solo intolerantes, egoístas y acomplejados. No permitas que la frustración del tercero te gane la batalla.

13. Por el amor de Dios, jamás abandones tus principios y cuestiona lo incuestionable.


----------



## Satori (9 Jun 2013)

que las personas somos racionales sólo muy de vez en cuando.

que conviene leer a Gracián.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2013)

Las deudas crean exclavitud


----------



## reydmus (9 Jun 2013)

Mejor ve de pobre por la vida, asi nadie te pedira nada.

A mi me hace gracia los que se quejan de que Menganito le pide dinero. 

Gilipollas si te lo pide es porque tu antes le has dicho que lo tenias.


----------



## herreriko (9 Jun 2013)

Que todas las mujeres son putas

que hay que procurar vivir la vida sin una mujer al lado

y en el caso de que vayas a hacerlo, que no tenga hijos y tenga una buena nomina

que irse de lumis a la larga es mas beneficioso


----------



## oltvei (9 Jun 2013)

_No puedes controlar muchas cosas que pasan, pero *solo tú decides* como afrontarlas... _
Mucha gente se recrea en el dolor, van de víctimas, etc. Si no te gusta una situación, haz algo para cambiarla.

_Si eres un HdP con los demás, muy probablemente lo eres conmigo aunque aún no me he dado cuenta._
Esto va por aquello tan mundialmente aceptado de "yo valoro las personas por lo que me hacen y no lo que hacen a los demás". Esto no es cierto.

_Si no eres capaz de tener personas a tu lado, algo pasa..._ 
O no eres tan buena persona, o eres muy intolerante, o eres un cabrón, etc. No es cuestión de tener muchos amigos, pero algunos sí. 

_Las relaciones verdaderas por mucho que se resquebrajen, no se llegan a romper si hay interés *mutuo* en arreglarlas._


----------



## Chiruja (9 Jun 2013)

Que en la vida nunca dejas de aprender. 

Ni tampoco dejas de sorprenderte.


----------



## rupertaaa (16 Jul 2013)

---No intentes convencer a nadie de algo de lo que ya tiene una idea preconcebida, es una pérdida de tiempo y puede causarte una confrontación.

---No dediques ni un minuto en el plano de la amistad a gente que no posea tus mismos valores. Puedes considerarlos compañeros o conocidos pero nunca amigos.

---Todas las mujeres son iguales como lo son los hombres. Siempre cabe la posibilidad de que encuentres alguien que se asemeje a tí, te respete, te valore y te quiera, sea del género que sea.

---El amor dura poco, el siguiente paso en una relación es un fuerte lazo de amistad, respeto y motivaciones/intereses futuros en común. 

---El dinero no hace mejores personas. Solo la educación, sus valores éticos y la moral diferencian a una buena de otra mala persona.

---La religión te convierte en un esclavo servil.

---Vergüenza me da reconocerlo pero en ciertas ocasiones: ¨Cuanto más conozco a la gente, más quiero a mi perro¨.

---Viajar abre tu mente, la libera de tensiones y la enriquece. Viaja.

--- Adopta el concepto y el fín del ¨karma¨: Haz el bien y recibirás bien. Haz mal y recibirás el mal¨.


----------



## Chondrite (16 Jul 2013)

Que postear en internet es una pérdida de tiempo.
Que el que se acuesta con niños se levanta meado.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (16 Jul 2013)

rupertaaa dijo:


> ---Viajar abre tu mente, la libera de tensiones y la enriquece. Viaja.
> 
> --- Adopta el concepto y el fín del ¨karma¨: Haz el bien y recibirás bien. Haz mal y recibirás el mal¨.



Estas dos son las dos cosas más importantes que he aprendido yo en mis casi 51 tacos, sin duda.


----------



## horadada (16 Jul 2013)

- Hay que ser bueno, pero no tonto

- Por la caridad entra la peste

- Los verdugos suelen disfrazarse de víctimas

- Dime de qué presumes y te diré de lo que careces


----------



## rupertaaa (16 Jul 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Estas dos son las dos cosas más importantes que he aprendido yo en mis casi 51 tacos, sin duda.




Con respecto al concepto del karma, habrá gente que le parezca una chorrada como un templo pero yo tengo o percibo la sensación de que funciona.

En fin, con hacer el bien, no me refiero a apuntarte a una ONG y marcharte a África. Creo que hacer el bien está en las pequeñas cosas, en los pequeños gestos del día a día con tu familia, con tus amistades y con la sociedad en general.

Por lo referente a viajar, el que lo haya experimentado sabe de qué hablo, el que no, no se hace una idea y por eso invito a que lo ponga en práctica. Ojo, he conocido muchos viajeros directamente gilipoll-as, el viajar no te hace mejor persona, sino la predisposición con la que viajes.


----------



## Soltari (16 Jul 2013)

Creo que lo más importante que he aprendido es:
Todo en la vida es relativo.
Trata de ser feliz con lo que tienes.
La felicidad está en los pequeños detalles.


----------



## Rothstein (16 Jul 2013)

-Inteligencia es la capacidad para desenmascarar la hipocresía en todas sus manifestaciones.

-Aunque todo el mundo posee esa capacidad pocos la ponen en uso más allá de su trabajo o problemas puntuales debido a que la sociedad nos moldea y nos adiestra como a perros serviles o ganado. Quien no usa la razón fuera de su trabajo, traerá muchos problemas. Hay que mantener una distancia de seguridad con respecto a este tipo de gente.

-La hipocresía es el mal de nuestros días. Se puede y debe desenmascarar a la chusma por su hipocresía en su vida diaria en miles de pequeños ejemplos que nos han entrenado a no ver. Uno de esos ejemplos: _"me preocupa mucho la sociedad, soy muy de izquierdas y solidaria. Pero yo visto COMO ME DA LA GANA (voz de mujer) allá donde voy, sin tener en cuenta a la gente que me rodea o la tradición o el respeto que merecen ciertas instituciones (universidades, recintos educativos) y a quien no le guste QUE SE JODA"_. A mayor hipocresía, menor inteligencia, aunque esta persona sea una doctorada en ciencias físicas, la maldad irá con ella.

-Abandonar la razón es sucumbir al mal. Es el único verdadero mal y la causa de todos los problemas.

-La razón no es "fría" y "gris", es la capacidad para seleccionar lo más óptimo y conveniente, es el atributo del hombre para mejorar sus circunstancias y el mundo en el que le ha tocado vivir.

-Igual que para tener buena salud física hay que comer sano y cuidarse fijándonos en la comida que le metemos al cuerpo, para tener buena salud hay que seleccionar muy bien los estímulos con los que alimentamos al cerebro. Una infancia feliz es la base más solida para una futura vida feliz. Vivir en un entorno pacífico, tranquilo, limpio, ordenado, seguro, predecible conduce a que nos sintamos de esa misma forma con nosotros mismos, psicológicamente. Empezando por la casa, siguiendo por el barrio, la ciudad la región y el país. Por eso es muy importante dónde vivir y cómo vivir.

-Las personas de las que nos rodeamos son lo más importante, incluso por encima del lugar en el que vivimos. Es importante seleccionar bien a las personas con las que queremos tratar a diario, fijarnos en sus hábitos y principios morales. No es necesario enemistarse con aquellos no afines, simplemente acercar más a los muy afines.

-Este último punto presenta dificultades en el mundo actual interconectado en el que estamos siempre disponibles para todo el mundo. Hay que vigilar muy bien a quién metemos en casa y qué metemos en casa. Hablar a diario (aunque sea por Facebook, Whatsapp, Skype o similares) con gente no afín a nosotros es malo para la autoestima. El cerebro rechaza instintívamente a esas personas por considerarlos una confrontación directa hacia nuestros valores (nuestro verdadero ser), pero mucha gente mantiene esas relaciones cercanas por guardar las apariencias. Hay que vigilar eso, y alejar a esas personas a un trato menos cercano. Son gente que como conocidos están muy bien, pero intimar con ellos no conviene. 

-Por esto mismo no hay que hablar de política o cosas serias con la panadera o similares.

-Las noticias son una pérdida de tiempo. Son una trampa como aquella que le ponían a los ratones de tocar un interruptor. Este interruptor a veces daba calambrazos y a veces soltaba comida, aleatoriamente. Los ratones seguían pulsando y pulsando porque la incertidumbre de no saber si las noticias del día serán buenas o malas estimula nuestra curiosidad y nos hace picar. Son una trampa a evitar.

-Estamos viviendo el colapso de los valores sociales que se impusieron tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial en occidente. Los valores sociales americanos sólo funcionaban en una sociedad muy conservadora, rural y religiosa (como era la americana). 
_Hoy en día en Estados Unidos hay una tasa de divorcios del 70%, 5 de cada 10 niños se crían sin padres, se intenta castrar a los hombres y masculinizar a la mujer, se intentan imponer cuotas con una igualdad de resultados, no de principios, esto es: escoger a las personas según su sexo (sean cajeros para Walmart/Carrefour) o mineros y mineras en las minas de carbón o el cuerpo de policía... en vez de a las personas más aptas, institucionalizando el SEXISMO (y lo mismo con el racismo, poniendo por encima a negros con un 6/10 en selectividad antes que a asiáticos con un 8,5/10 en selectividad).
_

-Hay diferencias importantísimas entre sexos y razas. Tratar a todo el mundo de la misma manera más allá de la legalidad es estar nublando el juicio propio y pegarse un tiro en el pie.

-La medicina preventiva es la mejor forma de asegurarse una vida feliz. La vitamina C y demás no son tonterías, funcionan. Informarse sobre estos asuntos es importante, y con internet se puede estar muy sano a bajo precio.

-Si no sabes inglés estás JODIDO. 

-Todo ello es el resultado de una infantilización de la sociedad.

-La únidad principal no debe ser el individuo sino la familia, al menos hasta que los niños tienen 18 años (y aún así, siempre hay que prestarles mucha atención y ayudarlos). Ya que un niño no es considerado un individuo completo legalmente hasta la mayoría de edad. Los niños deben ser prriodidad absoluta.

-Hay valores que garantizan el éxito y la buena vida: autocontrol, disciplina, orden, jerarquía, respeto, compasión hacia la familia, buenos modales.

-Castigar a los niños los asusta, los hace temerosos y los vuelve borregos. Las madres con hijos de 5 años castigándolos o pegándoles están reduciendo la futura inteligencia del niño al reducir su curiosidad. Es importante leer a Boris Sidis en su libro Philistine and Genius para saber como educar a los niños. (Su hijo es considerada la persona más inteligente que ha vivido).

-La casa es un templo. No hay que meter basura en la casa. Debe estar limpia, ordenada, ser un remanso de paz.

-Lo ideal es tener un jacuzzi o bañera grande (lástima que España sea un país de pobres, pero este es el ideal) en el que bañarse cada noche con la mujer y los hijos después de cenar, a poder ser con una copa de vino tinto cerca. Allí se habla en familia, se crean lazos, se ayudan, etc. Cenar juntos es primordial. Si no se tiene buena vida en familia no se tiene nada. 

-Hay que ahorrar.

-Madrugar es importante. Madrugar, y lo primero que hay que hacer en el día es leer un capítulo del libro "Cartas a Lucilio" de Séneca y anotar en la agenda los asuntos y pensamientos del día. Hay que llevar una agenda de papel, como un cuaderno, y escribir con un bolígrafo bueno, nada de basura Vic.

-El Corte Inglés es una tienda donde venden buena ropa. Ahorra en tonterías y compra buena ropa. Viste serio y formal, según como vistas y la imagen que proyectes, así te tratarán. Si no, iríamos todos en chándal.

-La que viste como una puta es una puta. Ellas eligen muy bien su atuendo. La que provoca mucho innecesariamente no lo hace por casualidad (o es imbécil). Se puede perdonar a las menores de 18 años que lo hacen, ya que no son individuos a efectos legales, pero no a sus padres o tutores legales.

-Lo políticamente correcto es la nueva Inquisición.


----------



## Raponchi (16 Jul 2013)

- Lo que llamamos realidad no es más que un sueño.
- La mente no existe, existe el mentear.
- Puedes dejar de sufrir en este mismo instante, solo depende de ti.
- La vida no es seria, no lo seas tú.
- La gente habla mucho del carpe diem, pero no tienen ni pajorera idea de lo que es.
- Ten cuidado con quien tiene baja autoestima.
- Deja de luchar y estarás en el paraiso.
- No eres el dueño de nada.
- ¿Crees que tienes una casa, un perro, una esposa, dinero...? Pobre tonto, son ellos los que te tienen a tí.


----------



## jajavi (16 Jul 2013)

Rothstein dijo:


> -Inteligencia es la capacidad para desenmascarar la hipocresía en todas sus manifestaciones.
> 
> -Aunque todo el mundo posee esa capacidad pocos la ponen en uso más allá de su trabajo o problemas puntuales debido a que la sociedad nos moldea y nos adiestra como a perros serviles o ganado. Quien no usa la razón fuera de su trabajo, traerá muchos problemas. Hay que mantener una distancia de seguridad con respecto a este tipo de gente.
> 
> ...



en algunas cosas estoy de acuerdo pero...macho, eres un maniatico de cojones


----------



## Ricitos (16 Jul 2013)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.
> 
> ...




Si afirmas eso es que nunca has tenido amigos, creo que confundes amigos con conocidos.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (16 Jul 2013)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Con respecto al concepto del karma, habrá gente que le parezca una chorrada como un templo pero yo tengo o percibo la sensación de que funciona.
> 
> En fin, con hacer el bien, no me refiero a apuntarte a una ONG y marcharte a África. Creo que hacer el bien está en las pequeñas cosas, en los pequeños gestos del día a día con tu familia, con tus amistades y con la sociedad en general.
> 
> Por lo referente a viajar, el que lo haya experimentado sabe de qué hablo, el que no, no se hace una idea y por eso invito a que lo ponga en práctica. Ojo, he conocido muchos viajeros directamente gilipoll-as, el viajar no te hace mejor persona, sino la predisposición con la que viajes.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Con respecto a viajar y con respecto al karma. además he educado así a mis dos hijos en los dos aspectos y espero que éso los haga mejores personas.

Mi primera esposa era una firme defensora del karma, yo he tenido mis dudas, porque soy poco dado a la espiritualidad. 

Cuando mi mujer iba a morir se despidió de mi y me dijo que había sido un marido excelente y que la había hecho muy feliz. Que no me quedara encerrado en casa, que estaba segura de que en alguna parte del mundo iba a encontrar una mujer que mereciera un hombre que la hiciera feliz.

Durante tres años hice exactamente lo contrario a lo que ella me dijo. Del trabajo a casa, la casa, los críos, el trabajo... Y un día apareció esa mujer. En otro lugar del mundo, como ella pronosticó, y somos felices juntos.

Con respecto a viajar, tengo un amigo que dirige un importante centro educativo. Una vez se iban de viaje con su mujer y su hijo. La mujer decía que le fastidiaba que el chiquillo perdería un par de días de colegio. Él le dijo: se aprende más en diez minutos en un aeropuerto que en una semana en el colegio. Y creo que tenía razón.


----------



## no_me_consta (16 Jul 2013)

si ves a la policía correeeeeeee


----------



## Trinidad_borrado (16 Jul 2013)

Que no nada mejor que llevar el control de tu vida


----------



## Plumbum (16 Jul 2013)

Que no todo el monte es orégano, ni oro todo lo que reluce, ni toda la gente errante está perdida.
Que al que madruga no siempre Dios le ayuda y que se puede dejar para mañana lo que no apetece hacer hoy.
Que boda y mortaja del cielo baja y que no siempre el casado casa quiere.
Y que el IVA es cabrón.

Muchas más cosas que las dejo para el DVD. Pero sobre todo que es importante amar, perdonar y olvidar.


----------



## Majadero (16 Jul 2013)

como decía el poeta: "Que la vida iba en serio"
-que a un tonto no hay que darle consejo.
-que todo el mundo esta librando su propia guerra personal.
-que nadie tiene la propiedad de nadie.
-que hay que pedir perdón aún sin esperar que te lo concedan.
-que el orgullo te joderá la vida, el honor es otra cosa.
-que no puedes evitar que hablen de uno.
-que uno es como es, pero eso no sirve de escusa.
-que si quieres arroz catalina.
-que mierda es esta?


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Jul 2013)

Que la vida esta llena de gentuza .como en este foro , y nada es lo que hay por lo menos , batimos records de paro y somos el pais con el mayor atraso escolar de europa , eso son los espanyoles


----------



## hydra69 (16 Jul 2013)

Connor dijo:


> Que la vida esta llena de gentuza .como en este foro , y nada es lo que hay por lo menos , batimos records de paro y *somos el pais con el mayor atraso escolar de europa* , eso son los espanyoles



espa*ny*oles------>espa*ñ*oles.


ienso:


----------



## damnit (16 Jul 2013)

Creo que ya escribí en este hilo pero si no lo hice traigo algunas de mis conclusiones al respecto de las lecciones que me ha dado la vida:

- la amistad no existe, es algo pasajero basado en intereses materiales o inmateriales
- ídem para el amor
- sospecha de todo el mundo, el altruismo no existe
- sé ambicioso y lucha por tí y nada más que por tí, porque el que pueda te va a pisotear

y un largo etcétera pero no quiero que me llaméis negativo


----------



## indemunlai (16 Jul 2013)

No sé si será importante o no debido a que he podido contrastarlo con el suficiente número de personas. Tampoco sé si me lo ha enseñado la vida debido a que no he tenido el suficiente tiempo para ponerme de acuerdo. Lo que me funciona y tengo claro es que…… _cuando te encuentres en un agujero lo primero que hay que hacer es dejar de cavar_


----------



## Oikonomia. (16 Jul 2013)

Que la vida son etapas y que hay que aprender a adaptarse a ellas.

Que yo mismo soy el causante de la mayoria de mis propios problemas.

Que las cosas tienen que tener un orden para que haya cierta estabilidad.

Que si no quieres que algo se sepa, no lo cuentes. A nadie.

Que no hay nada seguro, materialmente hablando. La vida tiene miles de variables y un dia lo puedes perder todo, bien por factores externos o bien por factores internos.

Que los que la hacen, no necesariamente la pagan. 

Que lo "óptimo" es estar en un punto medio, los extremos acaban pasando factura.

Que una cosa es la ley y otra la justicia.

Que, aunque duela, hay que perder la inocencia y la ignorancia lo más pronto posible, o al menos tener claro en que tipo de mundo vivimos y que tipos de personas hay.

Y que al final todos estos consejos no sirven para nada porque te olvidas de ellos a los 5 minutos, tienes que experimentarlos para que se te queden grabados (y aún asi...).


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (16 Jul 2013)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> Que la vida son etapas y que hay que aprender a adaptarse a ellas.
> 
> Que yo mismo soy el causante de la mayoria de mis propios problemas.
> 
> ...



Me parece estar leyendo a Confucio. :Aplauso:


----------



## karolaina93 (16 Jul 2013)

Que cuantas menos necesidades te crees mejor y que la gente va a lo suyo totalmente aunque lo disfracen de otras cosas así que a sobrevivir con respeto.


----------



## MisterWhite (16 Jul 2013)

- El tiempo vuela mucho mas rapido de lo que creemos. Aprovechalo, y esfuerzate en hacer las cosas que quieres hacer en cada epoca de tu vida, o un dia (que llegara pronto) te daras cabezazos contra la pared porque ya es tarde para hacerlo.

- Hay otras cosas para las que nunca es tarde. Quiza a los 25 creas que es tarde para hacer algo que no hiciste a los 20, pero no sabes que a los 30 puedes pensar que a los 25 no era lo suficiente tarde y perdiste la ocasion varias veces.

- Si ves a un niñato fumando dale un sopapo y adviertele de que se arrepentira de haber empezado.

- El 99% de la gente es falsa. No existen ni el honor, ni la amistad, ni el amor. Todo es una farsa basada en mentiras, sobreactuaciones y falsedades, en el que la gente se monta su pequeña red clientelar en la que poder chupar de los demas todas sus necesidades como autenticas sanguijuelas.

- Si te ves atrapado con gente como la nombrada en el punto anterior, buscate a gente nueva mientras puedas. Te arrepentiras de haber tragado a gentuza que no merece ni el aire que respira durante muchos años, en los que quiza podrias haber sido mas feliz con gente mejor.

- Hay gente traidora. Nunca, pero NUNCA, cuentes tus cosas mas intimas a nadie. Si tienes algun problema, manejas informacion delicada, o te has metido en algun lio personal... casi te vale mas la pena hablar con un abogado o sicologo que con falsas amistades. Ni te imaginas cuantos traidores tienes a tu alrededor esperando saber de ti para despues utilizarlo para comerte como hienas. 

- Nunca jamas pagues tu mal humor con quien no lo merece. Si estas de mala ostia por culpa de un jefe, parejas, amistades traidoras, etc... nunca acabes gritandole a una madre o a un hijo. Ellos probablemente sean los unicos que de verdad les importes.

- Trata a la gente como la gente te trata a ti. Quien te trata bien, tratalos bien. Y a la gente nociva, tratala tal como ellos hacen con los demas. 

- No actues con desidia, trata siempre de mejorar el lugar en el que estas, seguro que hay muchas formas de hacerlo.

- Tus abuelos no siempre han sido personas viejas y aburridas que se duermen viendo la ruleta de la fortuna. Visitalos, ellos si se alegraran de verte. Preguntales por su juventud, escucha sus historias, descubriras personas como tu, a las que no conocias, y de las que te arrepentiars de no haber compartido mas tiempo cuando ya no esten.

- Tener una pareja no es una necesidad imperiosa. La solteria no tiene por que ser mala, y la libertad que te ofrece un mundo entero ahi fuera, sin nadie que te tenga atado y dandote de latigazos... es muy tentadora.

(igual otro dia sigo con mas)


----------



## pir (16 Jul 2013)

Si hace casi 10 años llego a saber simplemente lo que se venía encima, no me gasto un duro en emprender, ni en comprar vivienda ni en tener coche, etc. Cero propiedades, todo en dinero.


----------



## Cipotecado (16 Jul 2013)

Algo que hay que aplicar siempre: PRUDENCIA. Será tu mejor compañera de viaje.


----------



## pir (16 Jul 2013)

Cipotecado dijo:


> Algo que hay que aplicar siempre: PRUDENCIA. Será tu mejor compañera de viaje.



No siempre tiene sentido, hay gente que se ha arriesgado y les ha ido mal y a otros les ha ido bien.

Unos arriesgaron a nivel laboral o a nivel de pelotazo, y les fue bien. Otros arriesgaron a nivel laboral o de emprender un negocio, y les fue mal.


----------



## caraculo (19 Jul 2013)

La sociedad es como una carnicería. Sobran chorizos y faltan huevos


----------



## falken (19 Jul 2013)

Resumiendo mucho, que nunca será un mundo perfecto mientras haya gente en él.


----------



## enladrillador (19 Jul 2013)

Yo daría unos consejos básicos:

-Pasa olímpicamente de lo que digan, piensen u opinen los demás. Por muy cercanas que sean esas personas. A veces te llevan a hacer cosas que realmente no querías solo por quedar bien con ellos (vease estudiar una carrera concreta que hace contenta a tu madre), tener pareja porque el resto de personas que te rodean te empujan a ello cuando realmente ellos son desgraciados con las suyas, vestir como te marquen tus amistades porque no les guste como vistes tu... Cualquier cosa.


En una cosa no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con lo que se opina aqui y opino todo lo contrario:

Trata bien a la gente por defecto, a no ser que te traten mal, por lo general la gente es generosa, de buen corazón, solidaria y dispuesta a ayudarte, el mundo te sonrie si tu le sonries.

Salvo excepciones que puede haber claro que si, la gente te trata como tu les tratas, yo puedo decir que pocas veces me ha defraudado "la gente" en general, la desconocida, o de quienes pudiera no esperar nada, en muchas mas ocasiones han hecho mas de lo que esperaba, que menos. Hay cabrones, pero son siempre los menos.

Muchas veces incluso quien para ti es un cabron, para el resto de la gente es una buena persona, y al reves. No existen bondades ni maldades absolutas.

La vida no es tan mala como aqui la pintan, es que lee uno estos hilos y parece estar en una consulta psquiatrica donde reparten prozac.


----------



## falken (21 Jul 2013)

Guarde el hilo en favoritos en cuanto lo vi, llevo un par de dias leyendolo despacito e intentando empaparme lo mas posible de las enseñanzas que os ha aportado la vida. Lo subo porque merece mucho la pena y por esto



Enangel dijo:


> 13. Una persona que es agradable contigo, pero trata mal a un camarero, no es una persona agradable. (Esto es muy importante. Presta atención. Nunca falla.)



Me habria ahorrado unas cuantas tortas en la vida si hubiese puesto atencion a esto. Y no, no falla.

Y bueno, ya lo habeis dicho por activa y pasiva pero para fijar conceptos:

- una cosa es "saber" algo y otra muy diferente conseguir interiorizarlo hasta el punto de que influya en nuestras acciones de forma automatica. Esto es importante para las cosas malas de la vida, esas que son desagradables pero que hay que conseguir asumir para seguir adelante.

- No te fies NUNCA de NADIE. Tu mejor amigo mañana puede ser tu peor enemigo. El conocimiento es poder, NUNCA te pongas en manos de nadie.

- Todas putas. TODAS. Cuando una mujer llora es cuando mas miente, solo una mujer es capaz de intentar dejarte en ridiculo delante de todo el mundo y un segundo despues llorar con desesperacion cuando la mandas a tomar por culo. Su opinion vale cero, estan en la tierra para parir, no les pidais mas porque es pedirle peras a un olmo. Lo digo con pena porque me gustaria que no fuera asi.

- Da igual lo que piense y diga la gente, lo unico importante es que tu estes a gusto contigo mismo.

- Discutir sobre la mayoria de las cosas es perder el tiempo. No te pongas a la altura de los tontos, dales la razon y mantente lejos. La mayoria de las cosas importantes de la vida las aprendes por ti mismo, el que no es capaz de darse cuenta por si mismo, nunca va a verlas por mucho que se les diga(caballeros blancos, hooligans PP-PSOE que no son capaces de ver mas alla etc)

- Que hay que saber disfrutar de cada momento y que la felicidad te la dan las cosas mas sencillas. Ser ambicioso no te va a hacer mas feliz, mas bien al contrario.

- que todo el mundo calla o directamente miente, incluso hay algunas mentiras en este hilo cosa que me parece tristisimo.

- que la envidia y el odio son venenos que uno se toma para intentar dañar a otro. Si hay que dar un par de hostias se dan pero dejalo ahi, intenta no odiar o al menos, que no domine tu vida.

- que los malos tragos no te hacen mas fuerte pero si mas sabio y sabes aprender de ellos. Por eso recordamos mas las cosas malas que las buenas, el cerebro esta hecho para quedarse con ello grabado, son señales de advertencia.

- y relacionado con lo anterior, a veces hace mas por ti la gente que intenta hundirte que los que te facilitan la vida.


----------



## Chiruja (29 Ago 2013)

Una cosa queda cada vez más clara con el pasar de los años: que por muchas batallas justas que emprendas, por mucho que te esfuerces, por mucho empeño que pongas, si la suerte no te acompaña de nada sirve lo que hagas.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (29 Ago 2013)

No hay extranjero pobre, ni viejo cobarde!. Pues eso, que las apariencias engañan ante lo desconocido, y que a toro pasado todos acertamos, lo difícil es acertar antes.


----------



## Segismunda (29 Ago 2013)

Entre 16 y 18cm, sin curvatura, son los mejores.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2013)

Si estas atravesando un infierno.... sigue adelante.... 
Wiston Churchill.

esta es buena: _Que prefiero decir que sí a todo y hacer lo que me salga de los huevos a estar discutiendo y no llegar a ningún sitio._
_
Suelen decir que el hombre que apetece soledad tiene mucho de dios o de bestia._
_
No te tomes la vida demasiado en serio, no vas salir vivo de ella_


----------



## Kuja (29 Ago 2013)

Que los ricos y los políticos no son seres humanos como nosotros y exterminarles es algo justo y legítimo.


----------



## Heinz (29 Ago 2013)

Que hay que tener cuidado con que no te caiga pasta de dientes en los ojos al cepillarte.


----------



## el errante (29 Ago 2013)

Que no cortar por lo sano suele acarrear graves consecuencias...


----------



## Chiruja (5 Sep 2013)

Que el tiempo de la felicidad es siempre muy corto

Que nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena. Que por mucho que te digan, por mucho que sepas, por mucho que intuyas, hasta que no te das el trompazo y sientes en dolor en carne propia no aprendes. Y algunos ni aún así

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 00:42 ----------

Que la vida será muy corta pero que que larga se hace cuando lo estás pasando realmente mal. 

Que la mayoría de las veces nos quejamos por cosas muy tontas

Que no sabemos valorar lo bueno que nos da la vida cuando lo tenemos. Sólo al perderlo vemos lo afortunados que fuimos y lo poco que lo apreciamos entonces


----------



## Marie Laveau (5 Sep 2013)

No me fío ni de mi querida y reverenciada madre, con eso te lo digo todo.

Y entre otras:

-El karma no existe 
-Lo que hagas con tu mano izquierda que no lo sepa la derecha.
-Amigos y novios: vienen y van.
-Lucha por ti que nadie lo hará por ti.

Y ya la última que me ha venido de perlas: no des nada por sentado, no te acostumbres a nada y nadie porque si lo pierdes, no sentirás dolor ni vacío.


----------



## Marie Laveau (6 Sep 2013)

Wem dijo:


> Que mentir y ser mala persona es mejor que ser bondadoso y honesto.
> 
> Lo importante es parecer bueno en lugar de serlo.




Más bien sería parecer bueno en lugar de serlo, no es cuestión de ser un cabrón e ir de hijo puta por la vida, excepto en las situaciones en las que tengas que serlo. No soy partidaria de poner otras mejillas. 

Y que os quede claro, no todo el mundo que ha sido malo la paga y eso de que a cada cerdo le llega su san Martín es una mentira como una catedral. Vamos, que no paro de ver gente que se merece o ha merecido un buen zas en su vida y viven tan ricamente.


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Sep 2013)

Que siempre que miras hacia atrás nunca debes hacerlo con resentimiento o resquemor. Que solo afrontándolo así y mirando siempre hacia adelante uno puede llegar a alcanzar la paz consigo mismo y que solo si eres capaz de sentirte en paz contigo mismo puedes alcanzar una vida mejor. 

Que se pueden hacer las cosas o afrontar el día con semblante triste o con una sonrisa en la cara, pero haciéndolo con una sonrisa y trasmitiendo alegría siempre tendrás mejores resultados con los demás que haciéndolo de manera triste.


----------



## FeelThis (7 Sep 2013)

Que un 95% de las personas son unos hipócritas.

Que hasta la familia te traiciona.

Que la gran mayoría de las personas son egoístas por naturaleza.

Que las mujeres tienden a hacerse las víctimas y a tergiversar las conversaciones para que pierdan importancia las posibles contestaciones.

Que todo va al revés, un ejemplo notorio: el ministerio de justicia.

Que los amigos son por conveniencia de todo tipo.

Las parejas también.


----------



## VivaCorrales (7 Sep 2013)

que todo depende de uno mismo, modestia y palante


----------



## FeelThis (7 Sep 2013)

VivaCorrales dijo:


> que todo depende de uno mismo, modestia y palante



si pero los de alrededor quieras que no afectan de algún modo


----------



## temis2011 (7 Sep 2013)

FeelThis dijo:


> si pero los de alrededor quieras que no afectan de algún modo



Por tu salud mental, te tendrás que enganchar al 5% que queda, a cambio del 95 % de escoria hay gente que lo daría todo por ti y nos los puedes pasar por el mismo tamiz.


----------



## Chiruja (7 Sep 2013)

VivaCorrales dijo:


> que todo depende de uno mismo, modestia y palante



Que a los que piensan que todo depende de uno mismo les quedan muchas lecciones por aprender


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Sep 2013)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> Más bien sería parecer bueno en lugar de serlo, no es cuestión de ser un cabrón e ir de hijo puta por la vida, excepto en las situaciones en las que tengas que serlo. No soy partidaria de poner otras mejillas.
> 
> Y que os quede claro, no todo el mundo que ha sido malo la paga y eso de que a cada cerdo le llega su san Martín es una mentira como una catedral. Vamos, que no paro de ver gente que se merece o ha merecido un buen zas en su vida y viven tan ricamente.



Q personas más agradables ahí en este foro de verdad
Así va la sociedad


----------



## Chiruja (8 Sep 2013)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> - Siempre se puede estar peor.
> - Aunque no lo parezca siempre nos queda el poder de elegir.



Totalmente de acuerdo con la primera afirmación.

En cuanto a la segunda hay que matizar: nos queda el poder elegir qué pensar, cómo pensar. Siempre tendremos ese poder. Elegir las cosas importantes, las que realmente cambian la vida, en esos casos tenemos muy poquito poder, aunque a nosotros nos parezca que sí.


----------



## temis2011 (8 Sep 2013)

Chiruja dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con la primera afirmación.
> 
> En cuanto a la segunda hay que matizar: nos queda el poder elegir qué pensar, cómo pensar. Siempre tendremos ese poder. Elegir las cosas importantes, las que realmente cambian la vida, en esos casos tenemos muy poquito poder, aunque a nosotros nos parezca que sí.



A que se refiere con cosas importantes que nos cambian la vida??


----------



## Chiruja (8 Sep 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> A que se refiere con cosas importantes que nos cambian la vida??



En primer lugar, la familia que nos toca. ¿Tenemos nosotros algo que ver en la elección de nuestros padres? Imagínate la de variables que surgen a partir de este principio. 

Y podemos continuar con las enfermedades graves que nos llegan y que el salvarnos o no depende de muchos factores, no solo de nuestra voluntad.

No digamos ya un accidente de tráfico, no por imprudencia nuestra, que nos deja inválidos de por vida. Ahí poco podemos elegir. Sólo el cómo llevarlo, es decir que pensemos de una forma o de otra.

También los estudios que "elegimos" siendo muy jovenes y que muchas veces marcarán nuestra vida a nivel profesional y, por tanto, económico para siempre. ¿Alguien cree que una persona a los 16 o 18 años está preparada, se conoce tanto a si misma para saber qué es lo que le conviene estudiar? A veces a esas edades ni siquiera se sabe cuál es el verdadero talento.

Y así podría seguir con muchas otras cosas importantes.

Claro, que siempre podemos elegir a qué supermercado vamos y que camisa nos pondremos y asuntos de este estilo


----------



## temis2011 (8 Sep 2013)

Chiruja dijo:


> En primer lugar, la familia que nos toca. ¿Tenemos nosotros algo que ver en la elección de nuestros padres? Imagínate la de variables que surgen a partir de este principio.
> 
> Y podemos continuar con las enfermedades graves que nos llegan y que el salvarnos o no depende de muchos factores, no solo de nuestra voluntad.
> 
> ...



Valep, no sabía que era para ti esos hechos tan importantes, quitado lo del accidente o una enfermedad grave, lo demás no marca a nadie de por vida si no quiere.

Cuanta gente ha cortado lazos con la parte de su familia con la que tenía problemas, cuantos tienes estudios que no desempeñan bien porque no pueden o porque no quieren...no estoy de acuerdo, puedes cambiar lo que te de la gana depende de la forma que actúes otra cosa es que aciertes en la elección o que te equivoques.


----------



## Chiruja (8 Sep 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Valep, no sabía que era para ti esos hechos tan importantes, quitado lo del accidente o una enfermedad grave, lo demás no marca a nadie de por vida si no quiere.
> 
> Cuanta gente ha cortado lazos con la parte de su familia con la que tenía problemas, cuantos tienes estudios que no desempeñan bien porque no pueden o porque no quieren...no estoy de acuerdo, puedes cambiar lo que te de la gana depende de la forma que actúes otra cosa es que aciertes en la elección o que te equivoques.



¿Está seguro? Supongo que puedes INTENTAR cambiar lo que te de la gana. Otra cosa es conseguirlo. 
¿Y qué ocurre con un hijo? ¿Un hijo que tiene una enfermedad que no cura? Puedes buscar todos los médicos que quieras, intentar todos los tratamientos posibles, ir a Fátima o a Lourdes incluso, pero como esté de no curar, dime tú si puedes realmente cambiarlo.


----------



## temis2011 (8 Sep 2013)

Chiruja dijo:


> ¿Está seguro? Supongo que puedes INTENTAR cambiar lo que te de la gana. Otra cosa es conseguirlo.
> ¿Y qué ocurre con un hijo? ¿Un hijo que tiene una enfermedad que no cura? Puedes buscar todos los médicos que quieras, intentar todos los tratamientos posibles, ir a Fátima o a Lourdes incluso, pero como esté de no curar, dime tú si puedes realmente cambiarlo.



Que parte de accidentes o enfermedades graves no has entendido, me da lo mismo que te pase a ti que a un hijo o un familiar muy directo con el que te sientas responsable.

Esto no cambia lo que he dicho, unos estudios o un trabajo no marcan a nadie si no quiere, te aportaran vivencias y si eres un poco listo experiencia para aprender de los errores, pero puedes cambiarlo.

La gente con la que comparte tú vida también te marca y también lo puedes cambiar.

Cada uno tendrá que poner encima de la mesa lo que lo mueve y valorar lo que le compensa.


----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2013)

La única persona que te va a querer de forma incondicional es tu madre. 

Huye de todo lo que requiera atarte de forma permanente. 

Compararse a los demás es un error. 

Y la más profunda:
Los domingos por la mañana están para rascarte los güebos.


----------



## VivaCorrales (8 Sep 2013)

Chiruja dijo:


> Que a los que piensan que todo depende de uno mismo les quedan muchas lecciones por aprender



Hablamos de experiencias personales...esa es la mia y no tiene porque ser necesariamente la tuya. Y quizas lo que tenga que aprender como dices sea un recurso que lo tengo agotado...tu opinión no encaja con la del tema de este post "experiencias personales" si quieres dar lecciones tendrás que abrir otro hilo algo así como "tengo los cojones pelados, estoy de vuelta de todo, respondo a vuestras preguntas".


----------



## conelagualcuello (8 Sep 2013)

No comprar nada a crédito, todo a tocateja. No tienes la pasta? pues no se compra, se ahorra una temporada y luega ya sí...se ahorra un pastizal en comisiones e intereses


----------



## bladu (8 Sep 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Esto no cambia lo que he dicho, unos estudios o un trabajo no marcan a nadie si no quiere, te aportaran vivencias y si eres un poco listo experiencia para aprender de los errores, pero puedes cambiarlo.[/B]




Por desgracia, no estoy muy de acuerdo con esta afirmación. Ojala.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 23:10 ----------




VivaCorrales dijo:


> Hablamos de experiencias personales...esa es la mia y no tiene porque ser necesariamente la tuya. Y quizas lo que tenga que aprender como dices sea un recurso que lo tengo agotado...tu opinión no encaja con la del tema de este post "experiencias personales" si quieres dar lecciones tendrás que abrir otro hilo algo así como "tengo los cojones pelados, estoy de vuelta de todo, respondo a vuestras preguntas".




Yo creo que sí encajan sus impresiones, así como las de los demás. Las enseñanzas de cada uno son fruto de su experiencia vital, que son consecuencia de haber acertado y fallado.


----------



## Claudia Sifilis (8 Sep 2013)

Que no coma huesos de pollo, que se astillan


----------



## Burbunvencido (9 Sep 2013)

Todo lo que dicen los foreros sensatos que nos han permitido conocer sus variadas enseñanzas de la vida...

...se resume en una sola cosa:


visita Burbuja.info. aporta más que cualquier paraninfo.

[calopez ya si eso luego...] [pero no todo junto que se mosquea Montoro]


----------



## bladu (9 Sep 2013)

Añado una maxima : conócete a ti mismo.


----------



## VivaCorrales (9 Sep 2013)

bladu dijo:


> Por desgracia, no estoy muy de acuerdo con esta afirmación. Ojala.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-sep-2013 at 23:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver..esto nace de la opinion de otro forero sobre la mia, hablamos de experiencias personales no de debatirlas


----------



## Tecnecio (9 Sep 2013)

No ir a comprar al Decathlon un sábado por la tarde. Os parecerá una tontería, pero se pierde mucho tiempo con tanta gente y los animales asilvestrados no te dejan comprar tranquilo.


----------



## eck (10 Sep 2013)

La vida me ha enseñado que las pijas para un rato está bien, pero que si no tienes pasta ni con un palo tocar.


----------



## Cocreta (23 Sep 2013)

Cuidado con la hipocresía de los vendedores y sus hijos así como la de los q viven su vida en base a la imagen. mejora la calidad del sueño ,postural y la forma de caminar. Cada uno tiene sus tiempos. Se fuerte y si es no es no.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (23 Sep 2013)

enladrillador dijo:


> Yo daría unos consejos básicos:
> 
> -Pasa olímpicamente de lo que digan, piensen u opinen los demás. Por muy cercanas que sean esas personas. A veces te llevan a hacer cosas que realmente no querías solo por quedar bien con ellos (vease estudiar una carrera concreta que hace contenta a tu madre), tener pareja porque el resto de personas que te rodean te empujan a ello cuando realmente ellos son desgraciados con las suyas, vestir como te marquen tus amistades porque no les guste como vistes tu... Cualquier cosa.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. Si repartes buen rollo, normalmente recibes buen rollo y si no, te la suda.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (23 Sep 2013)

Ricitos dijo:


> Si afirmas eso es que nunca has tenido amigos, creo que confundes amigos con conocidos.



Supongo que usted es demasiado joven.


----------



## BStoker (23 Sep 2013)

Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno. 

A veces desear algo insistentenmente, hace idealizarlo, y obcecarse con ello. Como consecuencia dejas pasar oportunidades con las que podrías ser feliz, o soluciones ingeniosas a tus problemas por estar obcecado con un objetivo. te resta creatividad. 

Vivir en un mundo de sueños, de objetivos y exigencias, o de planes de futuro no es vivir.

Además nunca sabes si eso que deseas es lo que te va a hacer realmente feliz

Metas si, obsesión con ellas no. Si un objetivo es muy costoso o imposible, siempre se puede cambiar por otro.


----------



## Visillera (23 Sep 2013)

A mí me dijero que mi vida era mía y cuantas menos explicaciones diera, mejor.


----------



## karolaina93 (23 Sep 2013)

Cuanto menos sepan de ti y menos sepas de los demas mejor.


----------



## bladu (23 Sep 2013)

BStoker dijo:


> Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno.
> 
> A veces desear algo insistentenmente, hace idealizarlo, y obcecarse con ello. Como consecuencia dejas pasar oportunidades con las que podrías ser feliz, o soluciones ingeniosas a tus problemas por estar obcecado con un objetivo. te resta creatividad.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted.


----------



## Barley (18 Oct 2013)

La constancia mueve montañas.


----------



## Carpeverde (18 Oct 2013)

Fíate de los hechos de los demás, no de sus palabras. 
Mi fuerza reside en mi misma. Los demás, aunque me ayuden a avanzar, a buenas o malas, van y vienen.
No dependas emocionalmente ni esperes nunca la ayuda de nadie, aunque luego la aceptes.
La gente que te hace daño tiende a destruirse a sí misma y la mayoría de las veces sin darse cuenta.
La gente que te demuestra, que no te dice, que te quiere, la cuentas con los dedos de la mano.
Cuanto más sabes más peligroso eres.
Hay que cuestionarse la mayoría de lo aprendido.
La ficción es parte de la realidad.
Las cangrejeras es uno de los mejores inventos que existen. 
Siempre hay que intentar ser amable con la gente sin dejarse pisar en el proceso. La gente que te trata mal sin ninguna razón es mejor ignorarla.
La perfección es imperfecta.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2013)

Lecciones?

- Que ninguna mujer merece una sola lágrima derramada, y que, si hubiese alguna, cuando sea el momento de llorar será tarde.
- Que hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, todo el mundo miente.
- Que pensar en los demás, tener sentimientos y empatía no vale de nada con casi todos, pero cuando lo hace, te salva la vida.
- Que se puede decir "nunca más" o "de este agua no beberé", y cumplirlo.

Y mil cosas más.


----------



## bladu (19 Oct 2013)

Resultado de ir de bueno por la vida:

Con el tiempo me he dado cuenta que: "No tengas pena de nadie, porque te la vas a dar a ti mismo, y los demas no van a tener pena de ti"

Triste, pero cierto.


----------



## Kuja (19 Oct 2013)

Mata al extranjero y a La Casta de tu país es la lección.


----------



## unodehuelva (19 Oct 2013)

El amor no existe, lo que existe es un cierto tipo de inteligencia que llamamos amor pero el amor como se cree, no existe, nunca existio.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2013 at 17:19 ----------




unodehuelva dijo:


> El amor no existe, lo que existe es un cierto tipo de inteligencia que llamamos amor pero el amor como se cree, no existe, nunca existio.



Y habria que ver si ese tipo particular de inteligencia (alias amor) no es mas frecuente en las mujeres... (como si fuese una herramienta suya)


----------



## MacGuyver (19 Oct 2013)

Yo no he aprendido nada de nada.


----------



## Smoker (19 Oct 2013)

buen huilo


----------



## Carpeverde (20 Oct 2013)

Me ha faltado que no hay que ver la paja en el ojo ajeno (a menos que te de problemas) y que no es aceptable criticar a alguien sólo para paliar tus inseguridades y para "demostrar" (a mi me genera el efecto contrario) lo "valiosa" como persona que eres respecto a esa otra a la que estás reprobando.


----------



## temis2011 (20 Oct 2013)

Carpeverde dijo:


> Me ha faltado que no hay que ver la paja en el ojo ajeno (a menos que te de problemas) y que no es aceptable criticar a alguien sólo para paliar tus inseguridades y para "demostrar" (a mi me genera el efecto contrario) lo "valiosa" como persona que eres respecto a esa otra a la que estás reprobando.



Oye a tí la crisis te está viniendo de cine, hay que ver que de cosas estás aprendiendo :rolleye:


----------



## Carpeverde (20 Oct 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Oye a tí la crisis te está viniendo de cine, hay que ver que de cosas estás aprendiendo :rolleye:



Esto me viene de años. Seguramente si todo el que estuviese aquí se estrujase la cabeza sacaría más cosas que yo.


----------



## karolaina93 (20 Oct 2013)

Hagas lo que hagas ponte bragas.


----------



## Knispel XI (20 Oct 2013)

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas mojar , amanece mas temprano


----------



## Cipotecado (26 Dic 2013)

Que no debo ir de putas porque acabaré a cuatro patas pagando para que me borren el cero


----------



## Marshal Law (26 Dic 2013)

ser buena persona es un imán para que te lluevan las hostias


----------



## Riesigen Schwanz (27 Dic 2013)

*F@asim9*

Que con frecuencia, por mucha pasión que pongas en algo, por grande que sea tu deseo; las circunstancias impiden que se haga realidad. En el amor, en la salud y en la economía


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Dic 2013)

Riesigen Schwanz dijo:


> Que con frecuencia, por mucha pasión que pongas en algo, por grande que sea tu deseo; las circunstancias impiden que se haga realidad. En el amor, en la salud y en la economía



Que no hay mal que cien años dure.

Que si tus causas llevan la Verdad por delante, no tienes nada que temer cuando luches por ellas.

Que el que juzga mucho, ha sufrido poco.


----------



## susanojuicio (27 Dic 2013)

Confiar en ti mismo
No confiar en todo lo demas.
No dar nada por sentado.


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (1 Ene 2014)

No mees en contra del viento.


----------



## especulatorr (1 Ene 2014)

Que en época de guerra, no cualquier agujero es trinchera. Es mejor una buena paja, que acabar con una gorda y fea. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (1 Ene 2014)

Alquilar es tirar el dinero y la segunda tal.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (1 Ene 2014)

> - Que salvo la familia, (y a veces ni eso), nadie se sacrifica verdaderamente por nadie.



pues seamos todos familia.


----------



## falken (1 Ene 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KSZ4GphLgT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ene 2014)

Riesigen Schwanz dijo:


> Que con frecuencia, por mucha pasión que pongas en algo, por grande que sea tu deseo; las circunstancias impiden que se haga realidad. En el amor, en la salud y en la economía



Joder vaya depresión
Siento como estas a mi me paso lo mismo tuve q renunciar a una beca por idiomas porque la situación en mi casa era mala 
Por eso cuando hay listos q dicen q se pueden superar las circunstancias ya me gustaría verlos en una mala situación


----------



## InsiderFX (1 Ene 2014)

Sitio 10cjeh


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (2 Ene 2014)

Los granos en el culo molestan.


----------



## Barley (2 Ene 2014)

Que ser un cabrón mola demasiado.


----------



## metronomo (2 Ene 2014)

Saber cocinar y arreglar cosas te hace más interesante para el sexo opuesto.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Ene 2014)

Piensa que cada día puede ser el último. :fiufiu:


----------



## eloy_85 (2 Ene 2014)

Pesado dijo:


> - Que en el mundo tan cambiante que vivimos, no merece la pena hacer planes a largo plazo.
> - Que hay que disfrutar el día a día (Carpe Diem)



el dichoso carpe diem está basante mal entenedido y peor empleado por la mayor parte de la sociedad actual. entre los que seguís y los que no lo hacemos este par de dogmas, se puede hacer una buena distinción de dos grandes grupos de personas (me ciño al género masculino).


----------



## Uno+ (2 Ene 2014)

Buenos días, 

"Nunca digas todo lo que sabes, nunca creas todo lo que oigas y nunca gastes todo lo que tienes"

"A todo el mundo le encantan las personas sinceras hasta que conocen a una"

Un saludo.


----------



## damnit (2 Ene 2014)

Uno+ dijo:


> "A todo el mundo le encantan las personas sinceras hasta que conocen a una"



puffff, grandiosa la frase

ahora ya entiendo por qué no le caigo bien a casi nadie :XX:


----------



## bladu (2 Ene 2014)

Es bonito el comic, pero quiza en el asunto este en que la gente no quiere ser lo que su naturaleza le pide que sea, y encantado ademas de no serlo. No quiere comerse la cabeza preguntandoselo, o saber de como es reniega de su naturaleza.

Y eso no siempre tiene que ser malo. Conocerse a uno mismo no siempre es tan guay como nos lo pinta, "vengo de un retiro en la India, para profundizar en mi ser" bla bla.

Un timido nuncafollista amante del rol, no tiene porque estar a gusto con su personalidad en la puede ser tachado como un friki, con todo lo que eso conlleva. Y debido a esa disconformidad puede luchar para cambiar su personalidad hasta cierto punto, para estar "dentro de los parametros que la sociedad acepta". Y bien que hace en mi opinion, puesto que eso le puede ahorrar sufrimiento. 

Por suerte o por desgracia el ser humano es un animal social.

Ejemplo


----------



## fred (2 Ene 2014)

pillo sitio para lectura tranquila


----------



## Niner (3 Ene 2014)

Llorado sale uno de casa.


----------



## wonderwoman (3 Ene 2014)

Raponchi dijo:


> - Lo que llamamos realidad no es más que un sueño.
> - La mente no existe, existe el mentear.
> - Puedes dejar de sufrir en este mismo instante, solo depende de ti.
> - La vida no es seria, no lo seas tú.
> ...



Me encanta. GRACIAS


----------



## damnit (4 Ene 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bladu (4 Ene 2014)

damnit dijo:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2




Bonitas citas, pero lamentablemente creo que la vida es menos previsible y justiciera que todo eso. 

Siempre ganan los mismos, los que dañan. Lo que me dice que eso del Karma es un cuento chino. Al menos en esta vida. Si luego nos reencarnamos y pasamos por la laguna del olvido, y el cabron recibe su merecido, pues ........

Pero, si no somos conscientes de ello, ¿como podemos afirmar que el Karma existe?


----------



## damnit (5 Ene 2014)

bladu dijo:


> Bonitas citas, pero lamentablemente creo que la vida es menos previsible y justiciera que todo eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La verdad es que soy más de pensar como tú, en este mundo el que prospera es el hijodeputa sin escrúpulos. Pero me hizo gracia la foto, la encontré por ahí y me acordé del hilo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inone (5 Ene 2014)

Lo mas importante y he aprendido, no ha traicionar a tus amigos de los pocos que se tienen.
Las traición duele.


----------



## Madrugada (5 Ene 2014)

Vive según tus valores


----------



## helen_borrado (5 Ene 2014)

La gente cree que es mucho más inteligente de lo que en realidad es. Es muy difícil reconocer las limitaciones, en una sociedad tan egoista e individualista.

Estamos llenos de fachada pero el contenido es pobre.


----------



## Chiruja (12 Ene 2014)

Una lección que siempre decía mi madre pero que hasta que no te llega la desgracia gorda no entiendes lo que significa de verdad:

Que dios (o los dioses o la vida o lo que cada uno quiera poner) no te de tanto sufrimiento como puedas soportar.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (12 Ene 2014)

Dicen que el humano es egoísta, que nadie da nada, que la gente es individualista, pero en verdad son ellos lo que quieren que sea así.


----------



## Bamburojo (13 Ene 2014)

Que hay dos preguntas realmente importantes en esta vida:

¿Que es lo que YO realmente quiero con todas mis ganas?

¿Que es lo que haria si NO tuviera miedo?

Despues todo es un poco mas facil.


----------



## El cipotecón (13 Ene 2014)

No te pongas los calzoncillos por encima del pantalón.

Supermán sólo hay uno.


----------



## D_M (18 Feb 2014)

* Que ser hombre y casarse es una locura considerando que las mujeres son seres muy emocionales, te la pueden jugar facilmente, pedirte divorcio y toca pagarla pensioncita + sales a perder en tutela de hijos podiendo verlos mucho menos que la madre siempre.

* Que en el mundo hay mucho (sofisticados y en algun caso patéticos) vendemotos.

* Que el dicho: "Mujer dificil, siempre dificil" es verdad como un castillo y no merece la pena perder el tiempo en tías "complicaditas".

* Que para la mayoría, la percepción es la realidad.

* Que todo cuenta en pequeñas cantidades.


----------



## Scire (18 Feb 2014)

Pues a diferencia de muchos quejicas de por aquí, la vida me ha enseñado esto:

-Hay gente realmente buena y generosa en el mundo.


----------



## bladu (18 Feb 2014)

Scire dijo:


> Pues a diferencia de muchos quejicas de por aquí, la vida me ha enseñado esto:
> 
> -Hay gente realmente buena y generosa en el mundo.



Le felicito y tengo envidia sana de usted, por la suerte que ha tenido.

Yo a pesar de ser un buenazo (y mire que me duele serlo), no he tenido tanta suerte de conocer gente así.

Sera que soy uno de los que confunden con ser bueno igual a gilipollas.


----------



## Satori (18 Feb 2014)

Chiruja dijo:


> Una lección que siempre decía mi madre pero que hasta que no te llega la desgracia gorda no entiendes lo que significa de verdad:
> 
> Que dios (o los dioses o la vida o lo que cada uno quiera poner) no te de tanto sufrimiento como puedas soportar.




Algo que también decía mi bisabuela (no es coña, se murió cuando yo tenía 13 añitos).


----------



## wopa (18 Feb 2014)

Que el que tiene un amigo tiene un TESORO.


----------



## Sir Connor (19 Feb 2014)

Que lo unico importante en la vida es el dinero ,y que a la gente hay que utilizarla antes de que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, porque asi funciona la sociedad..


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Feb 2014)

Connor dijo:


> Que lo unico importante en la vida es el dinero ,y que a la gente hay que utilizarla antes de que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, porque asi funciona la sociedad..



Es irónico ¿o lo piensas de verdad?


----------



## LoneWolf (19 Feb 2014)

Que, más allá de las mil ideas en tu cabeza, la realidad siempre gana.

Los necios creen enseñar y dar órdenes a la realidad.

La sabiduría es ser un estudiante perpetuo de la realidad, la suprema maestra.


----------



## MarioBroh (19 Feb 2014)

Todas putas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 Feb 2014)

Connor dijo:


> Que lo unico importante en la vida es el dinero ,y que a la gente hay que utilizarla antes de que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, porque asi funciona la sociedad..




¿ Eso vale tambien para los feos ?


----------



## Pimpilimpauxa (19 Feb 2014)

Me ha encantado este hilo y aqui pongo mi primer post con lo mas importante que he aprendido yo:
Que nunca es tarde para empezar de nuevo.
Que cuando algo se derrumba, en tus manos esta el empezar a construir o quedarte mirando las ruinas.
Que todos somos necesarios pero nadie somos imprescindibles.
Que no hay mal que cien años dure, ni cuerpo que lo resista.

Saludos novatos para tod@s


----------



## Sarum (20 Feb 2014)

Varias, pero así, sin rebuscar mucho... ienso:

NO AVIVES GILES (No espabiles atontaos)


----------



## aluche_independentzia (24 Feb 2014)

Connor dijo:


> Que lo unico importante en la vida es el dinero ,y que a la gente hay que utilizarla antes de que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, porque asi funciona la sociedad..



Que lo unico importante en la vida son las personas ,y que a la gente NO hay que utilizarla A NO SER que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto NO hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y MUCHO MENOS atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, aunque asi funcione la sociedad..


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Feb 2014)

aluche_independentzia dijo:


> Que lo unico importante en la vida son las personas ,y que a la gente NO hay que utilizarla A NO SER que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto NO hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y MUCHO MENOS atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, aunque asi funcione la sociedad..



Que iluso eres, ya iras aprendiendo ya ...


----------



## Ratona (24 Feb 2014)

Que mas vale mal acompañado que solo.

Hacer amigos de cero es muy difícil. ¿tienes facebook? ¿qué hiciste el finde? ¿conoces el antro X?. A eso me refiero. Si partes de cero no sabes cómo responder a esas 3 preguntas. 

Y pareja ya ni te cuento.... Se piensan que al no tener vida, vas a robarles la suya.

Pero de todas formas no tengo inteligencia emocional. No distingo cuándo me dicen algo de verdad o cuándo por compromiso.

Meto la pata muchas veces. 

Y he llegado a un punto en el que no confio en nadie. He perdido la fe en las personas. No me atrevo a abrirme con nadie, porque me cansa siempre despertar el mismo tipo de reacciones.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2014 at 01:51 ----------




aluche_independentzia dijo:


> Que lo unico importante en la vida son las personas ,y que a la gente NO hay que utilizarla A NO SER que te utilicen a ti y por supuesto NO hay que reirse de cualquier persona que tenga cualquier defecto sea gorda o lo que sea y MUCHO MENOS atacarla por ahi donde mas daño haga, aunque asi funcione la sociedad..



Yo no sé si el Karma existe.

Yo creo que existen varias vidas. Y que yo fui algún hijo puta de esos que hacen historia, que mató a mucha gente, indirecta o directamente.

Porque en esta vida, no utilizo a la gente, no me rio de nadie, no me meto con nadie, si me atacan intento "pasar" de los ataques, no critico el aspecto físico de nadie.

Sin embargo todo eso que yo no hago, no paro de recibirlo.

Y sigo sin ganas de putear a nadie, porque no me hace feliz. Pero parece que voy a tener que hacerlo para dejar de recibirlo.


----------



## Tempestuous (24 Feb 2014)

Ratona dijo:


> Que mas vale mal acompañado que solo.
> 
> Hacer amigos de cero es muy difícil. ¿tienes facebook? ¿qué hiciste el finde? ¿conoces el antro X?. A eso me refiero. Si partes de cero no sabes cómo responder a esas 3 preguntas.
> 
> ...




Amen. 

_*Hacer amigos de cero es muy difícil. ¿tienes facebook? ¿qué hiciste el finde? ¿conoces el antro X?. A eso me refiero. Si partes de cero no sabes cómo responder a esas 3 preguntas. *_

Y encima, si les dices la verdad no se lo creen. Tienen ya una idea de cómo han de ser las personas, si te desvías de la norma simplemente no puedes ser real.


----------



## mamendurrio (24 Feb 2014)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Mis pensamientos:

- Sí, el orgullo y la arrogancia son uno de los peores enemigos de la humanidad. Una peligrosa ilusión que nos hace sentir, en ciertos momentos, que somos mucho más importantes que los demás, o que somos superiores pero que al final, cuando llegan las cacas y los pises de la vejez se demuestra es una gran mentira.
- En general los más tontos tienen mayores posibilidades de sufrir menos; o en otras palabras: darse cuenta de las cosas demasiado es fuente de sufrimiento.
- En general diré que los valores, las opiniones cambian muchísimo en el transcurso de una vida.
- Tenemos la suerte de estar vivos y la desgracia también.
- La amistad, aunque falla casi siempre a la larga, es quizás lo mejor de la vida.
- El ser humano es el más peligroso, el más cruel de los animales. También el que más bien puede hacer y el que más puede aliviar a otros ser humano.


----------



## filemon_pi (24 Feb 2014)

Ratona dijo:


> Que mas vale mal acompañado que solo.
> .



Qué curioso, a mi la vida me ha enseñado lo contrario. Si no aprendes a vivir sólo, tienes un problema q nadie te va a solucionar


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Feb 2014)

Ratona dijo:


> Que mas vale mal acompañado que solo.
> 
> Hacer amigos de cero es muy difícil. ¿tienes facebook? ¿qué hiciste el finde? ¿conoces el antro X?. A eso me refiero. Si partes de cero no sabes cómo responder a esas 3 preguntas.
> 
> ...



Pues yo prefiero estar sola q mal acompañada
¿Para q estar rodeada de hipócritas?


----------



## Españolenmarcha (25 Feb 2014)

El trabajo dignifica y la enfermedad humaniza


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Feb 2014)

Que el mayor cancer de España es la puta derecha, franquistas anclados en el pasado , partidos como la Falange que deberian ser prohibidos , como muchas costumbres espanyolas...y de paso eliminar todas las iglesias.....tanta hipocresia ya cansa


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (25 Feb 2014)

Los malos triunfan mientras que los buenos perecen, pero depende del entorno en que nazcas y te rodees cómo seas, eres y serás.


----------



## eloy_85 (31 Mar 2014)

> _Iniciado por_ *Ratona*
> 
> Que mas vale mal acompañado que solo.
> 
> ...



deja de intentar dar pena que al foro se viene llorao y meao


----------



## Fausto1880 (31 Mar 2014)

Dios existe y es nuestro padre.

Jesucristo es su enviado. El primer y único hombre que hizo la conexión entre la divinidad y la humanidad. Los que llegan a Dios lo hacen siguiendo la puerta que Él abrió.

Todo lo que creí chaladuras de los Papas era escrupulosamente correcto.

Cuando uno piensa por su cuenta, es muy satisfactorio, pero vas cayendo sistemáticamente en todas las herejías que en el mundo han sido.

Los que se equivocan a menudo son los "cristianos de base". Los sacerdotes, monjas, gente bien intencionada en general, pero que se apartan del Magisterio de la Iglesia creyéndose más listos que sus doctores.

La muerte no es el final. El mundo es el laboratorio de ensayos de la divinidad. La muerte es tan sólo el ensayo final, el que determina nuestra máxima resistencia, nuestras máximas funcionalidades. Es el comienzo de la verdadera vida.

Sólo duele aquello que te pertenece, aquello que forma parte de ti. No te duelen las muelas de otro, sino las tuyas. 

Somos una familia. No somos propiamente individuos. Nos conectamos con facilidad unos a otros. Establecemos lazos indisolubles, que, incluso cuando se rompen, dejan una parte de nosotros en el otro y viceversa. Por eso, quien mucho ama, mucho ha de sufrir.

No hay casualidades, sino acción-reacción en bucles que van de unos pocos ciclos a casi eternos. Lo que achacamos al azar procede de: nuestra ignorancia, simultaneidades (varias reacciones de la misma causa), la voluntad (no es que Dios juegue a los dados, es que les ha dado voluntad para que decidan ellos mismos).

Nada es lo que parece. Detrás de cada motivo aparente, hay uno más real, más sencillo, que explica al anterior y está enmascarado por él.

No hay regalo que nos dé Dios que no seamos capaces de estropear.

No hay mal que podamos hacer, que Dios no pueda arreglar y que sirva, a la postre, para mejorarnos.


----------



## Fausto1880 (31 Mar 2014)

¿Cómo quieres que te resuma una vida en un par de comentarios?

Aunque lo hiciera, no te serviría de nada. Lo que para mí son hechos, experiencias o razonamientos, para ti serían las paridas de un troll, invenciones, locuras o frases incomprensibles.

Si de verdad quieres saber... no me leas a mí. Lee los Evangelios. Hablan de tu vida y la de quienes te rodean. No te resultará difícil iros reconociendo.


----------



## Fausto1880 (31 Mar 2014)

police dijo:


> ......Se mas de lo que crees......



OK.

Fui ateo durante unos 28 años. Ateo declarado. No de los "que creen que Dios no existe", sino de los que saben que no existe.

Mi conversión fue relativamente rápida, pero no meteórica. No una conversión de un día.

Tuvo dos etapas claras. La primera, puramente racional, me llevo al catolicismo. Un catolicismo formal, no esencial. A identificar a Cristo con cada hombre en trance de morir. A identificar a María en cada madre de ese hombre. A ver la bondad de cada una de las reglas e instrucciones del Evangelio y el Papado.
La segunda fue más rápida, en parte racional y en parte mística. Es la que me lleva de ver los Evangelios como una colección de cuentos morales a ser una historia real, verídica, donde la figura de Jesucristo es una persona concreta, real. Es cuando me hago, verdaderamente, cristiano.

No hay una sola frase de las que he escrito atrás que no haya descubierto por mí mismo. Normalmente no siguiendo las Escrituras, sino en lucha abierta contra ellas. Mis lecturas fueron de biología, etología, psicología, historia, física, matemáticas, ingeniería... Sólo tras mi conversión empecé a leer los Evangelios, el Catecismo, y la Biblia en general.
Si hubiera empezado por ellos, si hubiera sido más dócil y humilde, me habría ahorrado muchos años de sinsabores y muchos sufrimientos... pero bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (31 Mar 2014)

_Los que se equivocan a menudo son los "cristianos de base". Los sacerdotes, monjas, gente bien intencionada en general, pero que se apartan del Magisterio de la Iglesia creyéndose más listos que sus doctores._

Ahora van a ser mejores la jerarquía eclesiástica del poder que los que realizan una misión más simple siendo gente de bien... LOL


----------



## Kima_borrado (31 Mar 2014)

Hagas lo que hagas ponte bragas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (1 Abr 2014)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> _Los que se equivocan a menudo son los "cristianos de base". Los sacerdotes, monjas, gente bien intencionada en general, pero que se apartan del Magisterio de la Iglesia creyéndose más listos que sus doctores._
> 
> Ahora van a ser mejores la jerarquía eclesiástica del poder que los que realizan una misión más simple siendo gente de bien... LOL



De las jerarquías... el Magisterio.

De la gente de a pie... la Caridad.


Si se hace al contrario se va al desastre.


----------



## Chiruja (20 Abr 2014)

Que mira que cuesta aprender las lecciones en esta vida. 
Nadie o casi nadie aprende en cabeza ajena. Hasta que no le pasa a él mismo piensa que son cosas que sólo pasan a los demás. Por muy cerca que lo haya visto y por incontables veces que se lo hayan explicado. El trompazo se lo tiene que dar él mismo para que pueda aprender. Y a veces ni siquiera así.


----------



## Pedro Solves (21 Abr 2014)

Todas las ideologías políticas y religiones son enfermedades colectivas de la mente de la gente que las siguen, sus egos individuales se unen en un ego colectivo mucho más grande y enfermizo que se cree poseedor de la verdad absoluta y que afirma que "el otro" no la tiene y que, por tanto, el otro es el enemigo y de ahí vienen las diferencias, las guerras y los odios, no hay más que ver la historia del siglo XX.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## xiquexi (21 Abr 2014)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Todas las ideologías políticas y religiones son enfermedades colectivas de la mente de la gente que las siguen, sus egos individuales se unen en un ego colectivo mucho más grande y enfermizo que se cree poseedor de la verdad absoluta y que afirma que "el otro" no la tiene y que, por tanto, el otro es el enemigo y de ahí vienen las diferencias, las guerras y los odios, no hay más que ver la historia del siglo XX.
> 
> Un saludo!!!



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## bladu (21 Abr 2014)

kapito dijo:


> "Trata a los demás como te gustaría que te tratasen a tí"
> 
> Todos podemos sacar lo mejor de nosotros mismos y de los demás. Así que justificar nuestros actos innobles mencionando las irresponsabilidades de otros, no tiene cabida en mi forma de pensamiento.
> 
> *Y también todos los días sé que "mi máxima vital es ser feliz y pasármelo bien" y es algo que exploto a diario con muy buen sabor de boca. Se aprende a relativizar y valorar lo positivo, pero y sobre todo a tener la sensación de que estoy aprovechando la vida y viviéndola como me apetece.*



Que envidia (sana), me das. Me alegro por ti, tu que puedes.


----------



## Satori (21 Abr 2014)

con los años se arrepiente uno más de lo que no intentó, que de lo que se hizo y salió mal.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Abr 2014)

Satori dijo:


> con los años se arrepiente uno más de lo que no intentó, que de lo que se hizo y salió mal.



Muy cierto: se recuerdan mas los polvos perdidos que los que se echaron


----------



## Barley (21 Abr 2014)

Que me gusta ser maleducado.


----------



## bladu (29 Ene 2015)

Lo subo, que la vida es una escuela y el aprendizaje constante


----------



## Ilmac_borrado (29 Ene 2015)

Cuanto mas cask y servicial era con Una Tia... Peor te ira. Super aprendido y sufrido en mi Vida.


----------



## vagodesigner (29 Ene 2015)

Que en la vida hay que tener verguenza

No hagas lo que no quiereas qu te hagan

Saber decir que no


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Ene 2015)

De lo único q me arrepiento es de haber sido ingenua con algunas personas y no haber visto q no me querían y q eran unas aprovechadas.
Yo crecí creyendo q en todas las personas hay algo bueno.
Señores eso es mentira....hay personas cuyo interior es mierda o están podridas por dentro pero por fuera parecen angeles.
Lo q he aprendido es a diferenciarlas y a dedicar mi tiempo a las q son buenas personas de verdad.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Ene 2015)

Que hasta pasados los 35 no te habías enterado de nada y que practicamente todos los esquemas vitales que tenías eran un engaño, bien un autoengaño o bien engaño inducido externamente.

Aunque para mayoria de la gente, ni 35, ni 50 ni 90: viven toda su vida en la inopia.

Vanitas vanitatum omnia vanitas.


----------



## Ratona (30 Ene 2015)

mi familia siempre me ha juzgado y menospreciado. Entonces me gustaría tener 6 hijos y que mi familia fuera esa y aceptar a cada uno como fuese y olvidarme de los otros familiares. En el futuro me gustaia no tener nada de contacto con mis hermanos como si no tuviera. 

No es ideología pro hijos ni nada. sino crear mi familia y que esa sea mi familia. Nadie más. 

La amistad prácticamente no existe .

Las condiciones laborales cada vez serán peores

Encontrar a un hombre equilibrado que quiera algo estable es sumamente difícil. Así se me compraré 6 ratonas gigantes.....los gatos no me gustan


----------



## australopitecus (30 Ene 2015)

Que todo tiene un final.


----------



## MAX CASH (30 Ene 2015)

bladu dijo:


> Buenas....
> 
> Todo el que camina por la vida, a medida que esta va pasando, va coleccionando experiencias, unas buenas y otras malas. Hay gente que aprende dichas experiencias, sobre todo si se han forjado en momentos dificiles y otros que les (nos) cuesta mas darse cuenta de la realidad.
> 
> ...



1º - folla siempre con condon .

2º - la gente es escoria , como animales , pero sin inocencia y nobleza .

3º - la gente , igual que los perros , comprueban ( inconscientemente) sin parar quien es el lider en el grupo que se encuentren , y si no hay un lider claro , intentaran serlo ellos ... se el alpha en todo momento , si en algun momento no puedes , no deberias estar ahi .

4º - haz lo que quieras en todo momento , esa es toda la ley .

5º - todo el mundo miente , todo el tiempo ... la unica diferencia es en que .

6º - la esclavitud es lo que explica toda la historia de la humanidad , pasado , presente y muy probablemente futuro . 

7º - la esclavitud es una parasitismo de la energia y hay muchos mas niveles de energia que el fisico , aunque creas que eres libre por que nadie te esta parasitando en el plano fisico , ten por seguro que algo te esta parasitando en otro plano .


----------



## INVICTVS (30 Ene 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> 1º - folla siempre con condon .
> 
> 2º - la gente es escoria , como animales , pero sin inocencia y nobleza .
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos más.
O cambias de personalidad con los multis o no eres multi de RBU o madmax, porque éste parece bastante tonto.


----------



## MAX CASH (30 Ene 2015)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.
> O cambias de personalidad con los multis o no eres multi de RBU o madmax, porque éste parece bastante tonto.



que te cuente mas de que ? pregunta lo que quieras ... 

este es un foro de cachondeo y escribo en consecuencia , que casi nunca hable en serio no quiere decir que no sea capaz de decir cosas serias


----------



## INVICTVS (30 Ene 2015)

MAX CASH dijo:


> que te cuente mas de que ? pregunta lo que quieras ...
> 
> este es un foro de cachondeo y escribo en consecuencia , que casi nunca hable en serio no quiere decir que no sea capaz de decir cosas serias



El punto 6 y 7 son especialmente interesantes, sobre todo el 7.

¿Qué más nos puedes contar sobre ese parasitismo energético? ienso:


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (30 Ene 2015)

«Libertad política sin igualdad económica es una pretensión, un fraude, una mentira; y los trabajadores no quieren mentiras»


----------



## MAX CASH (30 Ene 2015)

INVICTVS dijo:


> El punto 6 y 7 son especialmente interesantes, sobre todo el 7.
> 
> ¿Qué más nos puedes contar sobre ese parasitismo energético? ienso:



hay varios niveles , pero asumo que no te interesa la magia asi que paso a el mas basico y que puede afectarte mas en tu dia a dia , que son los egregores .

los egregores son acumulaciones de energia que crean una entidad propia , cuya existencia esta basada en la autoperpetuacion ( como la de cualquier otra criatura ) .

el gobierno es un egregor , telecinco es un egregor , facebook es un egregor ...

ejemplo muy simple : 

un estadio de futbol , millones de personas se reunen varias veces a la semana y todos juntos descargan desenfrenadamente todo tipo de pasiones , sentimientos , gritos , llantos , ira , etc ... energia .

esa masiva acumulacion de energia no desaparece , forma una entidad que va a seguir demandando la energia que la formo ... 

la atencion es energia , y a los egregores no les importa que les odies o que les ames , ambas cosas son una forma de atencion y por lo tanto es energia que les estas dando ... 

por eso la unica forma de hacer desaparecer algo es no prestarle atencion , no puedes cambiar un gobierno luchando contra el , si lo consigues derrocar , cambiaras a la gente que esta en el gobierno , pero el egregor sera el mismo , y ese gobierno al poco tiempo volvera a hacer lo que hacia antes igualmente ...


----------



## --- (30 Ene 2015)

A mi qualicion me ha enseñado que pagar mas de 60€ por media hora es tirar el dinero


----------



## MAX CASH (30 Ene 2015)

arguimaño dijo:


> A mi qualicion me ha enseñado que pagar mas de 60€ por media hora es tirar el dinero



40 media hora y 60 una hora es el ticket al paraiso ... o eso me han dicho , yo no acostumbro a esos hobbies


----------



## Txema23 (30 Ene 2015)

coincido en muchos aspectos, ahora el mío como linea de la vida:

todo o nada


----------



## MI6 (31 Ene 2015)

- Que la felicidad está en el camino del crecimiento personal y no es un fín, sobre todo.

- Jamás rendirme ante lo que quiero, haciendo absolutamente todo lo que sea necesario. 

- LLevar una idea muy clara hasta las últimas consecuencias, pero conociéndolas.

- Rodearme de la gente con la que me siento bien, y pasar de la gente que no es constructiva o es destructiva/negativa. Veo los lazos como posibilidades de crecimiento mutuo.

- Eliminar barreras, límites, y aprender a deshaprender.


----------



## Renato (31 Ene 2015)

- Que hay que tomarse la vida menos en serio
- Que no hay que subestimar a nadie y de todo el mundo se puede aprender algo
- Que más vale ser tortuga que liebre


----------



## hibridus (31 Ene 2015)

No confíes en las palabras en sí, confía en la sinceridad de quien las dice y su forma de decirlas. Si salen del corazón las distinguirás fácilmente.

Utiliza tú también tu corazón para hablar y confiarán en tí y atraerás el aprecio y la felicidad.

Cuando criticas, insultas, chismorreas, hablas con soberbia, envidia, etc, estás ensuciando tu corazón y de quien te escucha. Atraes la desgracia y demuestras tu debilidad.


----------



## Txema23 (31 Ene 2015)

Debido a situaciones diversas se aprende que:
-no tener planes de ningun tipo, ni laborales, ni formativos, ni nada, trabaja sobre el terreno el día a día y no mas alla de unos meses o un año.
-las relaciones en pareja no son ligar, salir, follar, estar unos meses juntos, cine, copas, fiestas, compromisos, juntarse o casarse, luego hijos, mantenerse y todo lo que venga... no es mucho mas sencillo que eso es trabajarlo día a día y si no funciona no insistir. 
-estar solo o una persona soltera: no estigmatizarla, socialmente la gente es muy capulla llega alguien nuevo al curro lo primero que preguntan las mujeres sobretodo es estas soltero o casado? como si fuera un indice de éxito o algo parecido..
-nunca seguir el rebaño, mas vale ser oveja que se separa del rebaño aunque hay que asumir todos los riesgos que derivan de ello, los lobos estan ahí afuera y tu fuera de la manada. 
-nunca, nunca, nunca decir quien eres laboralmente, la gente asocia lo que eres con lo que te ganas la vida, aparte de que es una forma de clasismo laboral y social.
-mantente siempre bajo el radar, nunca tengas un perfil alto, ni bajo, tampoco demuestres todo lo que eres, es mejor mantenerlos confiados o en su caso confusos.
-no exhibas bajo ningun concepto tu triunfos o éxitos en la vida, jamas!!! pero sobretodo menos a tus amistades o familia... la razón: aparentan estar felices con tu éxito o que te vaya bien en la vida, la realidad por dentro o detrás tuyas confabularan o despotricaran acerca de ti, si tuviesen oportunidad de joderte ten por seguro que lo harán intentaran boicotearte a través de terceros. La razón: creo que no es agradable que tus semejantes mas proximos tengan éxito en la vida y ellos no. 
y me dejo unas cuantas luego iré poniendo....

---------- Post added 31-ene-2015 at 12:10 ----------

En su momento no entendí nada pero en clase de catequismo nuestro párroco nos puso a leer:
el arte de la guerra.
los cinco anillos.
las fábulas de Esopo.
El príncipe.
y algunos mas que no recuerdo, aquello era desconcertante. Creo que nos quería transmitir algo, puedes entender por donde iban los tiros... pero cual era su fin?Ojala lo viese alguna vez se lo preguntaria directamente sin rodeos.

el dar de leer a niños este tipos de lecturas pueden ser de lo mas gratificante a lo largo de su vida. es algo que debería cada cual emprender por su cuenta con sus retoños.


----------



## ferengi (31 Ene 2015)

El estado no es tu amigo.

Los bancos no son tus amigos.

Tus amigos, son solo unos tio que te quieren gorronear o para los que eres util.

las relaciones de pareja son para las chicas como bolso, "cuando mejor sea para enseñar a sus amigas mejor para ti"

Toda persona tiene dos tipos de personas.. las que es delante de los demas.. y las que son en privado.

es mas importante aparentar que ser.

Siempre es mejor tener gente de la que aprovecharse..

Los buenos no son tal.. solo son pringrados.. que no pueden permitirse el lujo de ser malvados.

Cuando alguien te dijga que se preocupa por desconocidos por "humanidad" sal corriendo.

No siempre lo que hace la mayoria esta bien.

A veces lo que hace la mayoria esta bien

Cuando hagas algo, hazlo por un motivo no por que lso demas lo hacen o es lo que toca.



Poco dan consejos que le perjudican

Ante todo recuerda que primero eres tu.

Evita problemas buscar soluciones


----------



## bladu (1 Feb 2015)

ferengi dijo:


> El estado no es tu amigo.
> 
> Los bancos no son tus amigos.
> 
> ...



Te doy el thanks porque en lineas generales estoy de acuerdo con lo comentas, un especie de manual de supervivencia.

Me ha gustado lo de : "las relaciones de pareja son para las chicas como bolso, "cuando mejor sea para enseñar a sus amigas mejor para ti"" real como la vida misma.

Lo de los "Los buenos no son tal.. solo son pringrados.. que no pueden permitirse el lujo de ser malvados." no siempre se cumple, hay que gente que intrisecamente es buena persona, ... el problema son los demás, para muchos la linea entre bueno y tonto se muy difusa.


----------



## ferengi (1 Feb 2015)

bladu dijo:


> Te doy el thanks porque en lineas generales estoy de acuerdo con lo comentas, un especie de manual de supervivencia.
> 
> Me ha gustado lo de : "las relaciones de pareja son para las chicas como bolso, "cuando mejor sea para enseñar a sus amigas mejor para ti"" real como la vida misma.
> 
> Lo de los "Los buenos no son tal.. solo son pringrados.. que no pueden permitirse el lujo de ser malvados." no siempre se cumple, hay que gente que intrisecamente es buena persona, ... el problema son los demás, para muchos la linea entre bueno y tonto se muy difusa.





Si ya lo se , estoy generalizando... pero siempre es mejor evitar que una persona mas bien no se puede permitir ser malvado... y asi te evitas futuras decepcionadas, 

Tambien tendria que ayudar, "la gente siempre va a pensar en si misma, la diferencia entre los buenos y los malos esta en que los primeros no pisaran cabezas, y los ultimos si"


----------



## Red Herring (1 Feb 2015)

0.El tiempo perdido no se recupera

1.La union hace la fuerza 

2.Todas son todas

3.Los demas ni son hijos de puta ni santos ,hay que ir con cuidado.


----------



## Txema23 (1 Feb 2015)

ferengi dijo:


> Si ya lo se , estoy generalizando... pero siempre es mejor evitar que una persona mas bien no se puede permitir ser malvado... y asi te evitas futuras decepcionadas,
> 
> Tambien tendria que ayudar, "la gente siempre va a pensar en si misma, la diferencia entre los buenos y los malos esta en que los primeros no pisaran cabezas, y los ultimos si"



yo esto lo entiendo como aquellas o nosotros mismos en situaciones que nos no permiten ponernos en nuestro sitio debido a la diferencia notable de poder; ej, un subordinado y su jefe (aquí se da la vuelta las tornas y el ex-jefe se caga las pata abajo).


----------



## capas (1 Feb 2015)

- Que pese a lo que me enseñaron, se puede vivir siendo infeliz.

- Que si se dan las circunstancias puedo ser todo lo que desprecio en los demás.

- Que la paciencia es imprescindible


----------



## vagodesigner (1 Feb 2015)

Ayer aprendi la leccion de no salir con mas de 50 lereles


----------



## ferengi (3 Feb 2015)

haz gilipolleces antes de los 30...

teñirse el pelo, ponerse un piercing bla bla y tonterias de jovenes son gilipolleces. pero conozco a gente que se ha arrependito de lo que NO ha hecho...


----------



## bladu (15 Ene 2016)

Voy a subir este hilo, a ver que han aprendido las nuevas remesas de foreros de la vida... y aprender de ellos.


----------



## DONK (15 Ene 2016)

Ya ha dicho alguien todas putas? Pues si amigos,todas es todas,tambien vuestras hermanas.


----------



## pegasusvlc (8 Ago 2022)

Up!! Me acabo de leer el hilo entero


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Ago 2022)

Que más del 90% sois escoria retrasada pura.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Ago 2022)

TDS PTS, no escapa ni una .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## bladu (1 Sep 2022)

Cuanto más tiempo tardes en dejar la procastinacion peor. Parece obvio pero aplicárselo no es tan fácil.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mission (1 Sep 2022)

Buen hilo, no lo conocía.

Yo aporto esto, la familia solo hace el paripé contigo si estás bien económicamente de lo contrario pasa de tí y asimismo la familia es lo que queda después de la herencia.


----------

